# Abmahnung U+C Regensburg / Redtube Porno-Streaming



## Vermeer76 (7 Juli 2010)

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich hoffe ich eröffne dieses Anliegen im richtigen Thread. Wenn nicht, bitte verschieben... danke.

Ich habe heute eine Abmahnung der Rechtsanwälte Urmann + Collegen bekommen. (Absendedatum von denen 05.07.2010) Angekommen bei mir: 07.07.2010.

In diesem Schreiben geben sie mir genau bekannt das ich am Tag XY den Film XY heruntergeladen habe und diesen auch angeboten habe. (es geht um ein Film)

Auch haben die mir ein Landesgericht genannt, mit Aktenzeichen, wo Sie eine Anordnung erwirkt haben.

Anhand meiner IP, haben diese dann eine Anordnung beim Landgericht veranlasst, so das mein Provider angeblich Ihnen meine Adresse herrausgegeben hat. 

Nun fordern diese von mir eine von Ihnen angefertigte Unterlassungserklärung zu unterschreiben und die Zahlung von 650 Euro. Und das ganze bis zum 12.07.2010.

Ich habe mich schon teilweise etwas im Internet schlau gelesen, habe aber trozdem folgende Fragen:

1.) Ist die Frist, welche diese mir gesetzt haben, rechtens? (5 Tage... wobei das Wochenende dazwischen liegt)? Wenn nein, kann man diese Frist ignorieren?

2.) Der Brief kam normal mit der Post.... kann ich erstmal behaupten, der Brief ist nicht angekommen, um damit etwas Zeit zu sparen? (muss so ein Brief nicht per Einschreiben kommen?)

3.) Ich soll 650 Euro dafür bezahlen, ich habe jedoch gelesen, das bei erstmaligen Verstoss max. 100 Euro zulässig sind. Stimmt dies? Wenn ja, kann mir jemanden den passenden Paragrafen schicken?

4.) Es wird davor gewarnt, die vorgefertigte Unterlassungserklärung zu unterschreiben. Hat jemand eine modivizierte Unterlassungserklärung, welche man statt dessen verwenden sollte?

Ich danke allen die mir antworten und helfen...

Gruss Vermeer


----------



## Heiko (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Gehts da nur um den einen Film oder um mehr?
Kannst Du mir das mal irgendwie zukommen lassen (Scan und Mail oder Fax)? Dann schauen wir mal...


----------



## Vermeer76 (8 Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Es geht um exaxt einen Film.... und dafür wollen die 650 Euro.

Hab leider keinen Scanner... aber alle relewanten Daten habe ich hier geschrieben....

mfg


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (8 Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



Vermeer76 schrieb:


> 1.) Ist die Frist, welche diese mir gesetzt  haben, rechtens? (5 Tage... wobei das Wochenende dazwischen liegt)?


Das ist sportlich zu sehen. Das kann jeder machen, wie er  will.





Vermeer76 schrieb:


> 2.) Der Brief kam normal mit der Post....  kann ich erstmal behaupten,  der Brief ist nicht angekommen, um damit etwas Zeit zu sparen?


...das schiebt die Problematik nur auf, denn das behaupten  irgendwie zuerst mal alle! Denkanstoß: woher willst du wissen, dass ein  Brief kommen sollte, wenn doch (geschwindelt) keiner da  war?





Vermeer76 schrieb:


> 3.) Ich soll 650 Euro dafür bezahlen, ich  habe jedoch gelesen, das bei  erstmaligen Verstoss max. 100 Euro zulässig sind. Stimmt  dies?


Ja! Nur haben die Abmahnanwälte da regelmäßig eine andere  Rechtsmeinung.  





> Internetrecht - 100-euro-abmahnung
> 
> 
> > *Neu:  Abmahnkosten maximal 100 Euro*
> ...






Reducal schrieb:


> So scheint es zu sein, sicher wäre ich mir dabei  aber nicht. Wenn man einmal so einen Schriftsatz von den Anwälten  bekommen hat, dann wird einem schon etwas anders. Das hat ein ganz  anderes Niveau als bei den Inkassofritzen der Nutzlosbranche.
> 
> Siehe dazu auch hier: Abgemahnt - was tun. Ein Ratgeber (Checkliste) mit  ersten Tipps
> 
> ...


----------



## Teleton (8 Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



> Ist die Frist, welche diese mir gesetzt haben, rechtens? (5 Tage... wobei das Wochenende dazwischen liegt)?


Solange Wiederholungsgefahr bezüglich des Urheberrechtsverstosses besteht ist die Sache eilbedürftig. Wenns brennt sind auch kurze Fristen OK. Und Wiederholungsgefahr besteht solange wie keine Unterlassungserklärung in der Welt ist.


> Der Brief kam normal mit der Post.... kann ich erstmal behaupten, der Brief ist nicht angekommen, um damit etwas Zeit zu sparen?


Die Gegenseite muss nicht beweisen, dass eine Abmahnung zugegangen ist. Kommt keine Reaktion können die auch direkt zu Gericht. Wenn der Brief also nicht ankommt ist das Dein Nachteil, weil Du keine Gelegenheit mehr hast eine (kostensparende) Unterlassungserklärung abzugeben.


> Ich soll 650 Euro dafür bezahlen, ich habe jedoch gelesen, das bei erstmaligen Verstoss max. 100 Euro zulässig sind. Stimmt dies?


Die 100 Euro beziehen sich allein auf die Anwaltsgebühren in einfachen Fällen. Ich vermute in den 650,- ist noch der (im Wege der Lizenzanalogie berechnete) Schadenersatz für den Upload sowie die Ermittlungskosten enthalten.


> Hat jemand eine modivizierte Unterlassungserklärung, welche man statt dessen verwenden sollte?


Modifizierung bedeutet , dass die Erklärung an Deinen konkreten Fall angepasst werden muss.

Wenn Du mit den allgemeinen Infos im Internet zu dem Problem nicht klarkommst solltest Du dringend anwaltliche Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen anstatt eine Unterlassungserklärung selbst zu basteln. Vorher nach Preisen für Beratung/Vertretung fragen.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (8 Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Hallo Vermeer76!

Ein eigener Anwalt ist bei Filesharing Abmahnungen nicht so teuer, rechne mit ca. 100 bis 200 Euro. Einige Anwälte haben Gegerlisten oder Berichte zu bestimmten Abmahnfirmen oder -anwälten ins Internet gestellt. Diese Anwälte haben dann meistens fertige Textbausteine und können preiswert und kompetent arbeiten. Also frage Google und suche einen Anwalt, der Dir qualifiziert erscheint. So etwas läßt sich problemlos über das Telefon regeln. Falsch ist es einen Anwalt zu wählen, nur weil er "um die Ecke" sitzt oder verwand mit Dir ist. Der Anwalt muß mit den Gegnern vertraut sein, bei den niedrigen Honoraren kann man kein Einlesen in die Materie erwarten.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Vermeer76 (8 Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Dankeschön für Eure Antworten.. habe soeben mit meiner Rechtsschutz und einem Anwalt telefoniert.

Diese haben mir zu einer modifizierten Unterlassungserklärung geraten, und das ich mich bei bei deren Mandanten und ihnen endschuldige und verspreche dies nie wieder zu tun. Das es mein erstes Vergehen ist.. und den §97A genannt, und ich bereit bin diese 100 Euro einmalig und sofort zu bezahlen, wenn sie damit einverstanden sind um einen kostenpflichtigen und langen Prozess zu umgehen.

Habe dies gerade per Fax dem Anwalt zugeschickt und schicke es mit der Post per Einschreiben morgen ab.

Mal schauen ob sie gnade mit mir haben... 

MFG Vermeer


----------



## Teleton (8 Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



> Diese haben mir zu einer modifizierten Unterlassungserklärung geraten,


Welche konkreten Modifikationen haben die Dir denn angeraten? Hattest Du die Dir vorgeschlagene Erklärung denen zur Prüfung gegeben?


> und das ich mich bei bei deren Mandanten und ihnen endschuldige


Spannender Ansatz, entschuldigen statt Schadenersatz zahlen.Ob das wohl klappt? 





> und verspreche dies nie wieder zu tun.


Wozu das nochmal? Das Versprechen ist doch Teil der Unterlassungserklärung


Ich hoffe mal Du hast Deinen Rechner von allem Tauschbörsenkrempel befreit als Du die Erklärung abgegeben hast. Jetzt noch den Anshluss ummelden auf nen Verwandten um aus der Schusslinie zu kommen.


----------



## Reducal (8 Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



Teleton schrieb:


> ...um aus der Schusslinie zu kommen.


Es scheint wohl ein offenes Geheimnis zu sein, dass dort wo die einen kassieren, auch noch andere hin langen. Nicht selten bekommen User nach Abmahnungen der einen Anwälte urplötzlich auch Abmahnungen von anderen Kanzleien mit dem selben Geschäftszweck.


----------



## Vermeer76 (10 Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



Reducal schrieb:


> Es scheint wohl ein offenes Geheimnis zu sein, dass dort wo die einen kassieren, auch noch andere hin langen. Nicht selten bekommen User nach Abmahnungen der einen Anwälte urplötzlich auch Abmahnungen von anderen Kanzleien mit dem selben Geschäftszweck.



Macht mir keine Angst... ich habe nach dem Brief sofort die demendsprechende Software gelöscht. Also kann ja eigendlich nichts mehr kommen....

Bin nur gespannt, ob die mit meinen Vorgeschlagenen 100 Euro einverstanden sind. Wie kommen die eigendlich darauf, das der Streitwert von einer Filmdatei 25.000 euro sind.... und somit gebühren in Höhe von 650 euro endstehen?

Das sind doch willkürliche Zahlen.... oder?

MFG


----------



## Vermeer76 (9 August 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Hallo zusammen,

ist das eigendlich normal das die Anwälte die mich abgemahnt haben, seit meinem letzten Brief vor einem Monat, und meinen Vorschlag auf eine freiwillige Zahlung von 100 Euro sich nicht mehr melden? 

Habe in der zwischenzeit noch rausbekommen das in meinem Fall der Streitwert auf max 1.200 Euro gesetzt werden kann.. und somit es unter "bagatell Fall" zählt und somit der Paragraf 97A anzuwenden ist. *freu* Von wegen 25.000 Euro und somit kosten von 650 Euro..... *lach*

Gruss Vermeer


----------



## Antiscammer (9 August 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Wir wissen, dass sich die Abmahnanwälte in solchen Fällen einfach nicht mehr melden. Die wollen ihre Kosten minimieren, außerdem wollen sie sich immer noch ein Adventskalender-Kläppchen offenhalten.

Egal.
3 Jahre nach Ablauf des Kalenderjahres, in dem die Forderung entstanden ist, ist die Sache verjährt, wenn der Anwalt bis dahin nicht geklagt hat.


----------



## Vermeer76 (11 August 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Habe ich auch schon gehört, das die sich nicht mehr melden, weil die nur darauf spekuliert haben, das man ohne sich zu wehren die 650 Euro schnell überweist. Was ich ja nicht getan habe. 

Aber sie hätten schnelle 100 Euro von mir haben können... die habe ich ihnen ja angeboten. Aber wenn sie nicht wollen... selber schuld. 

Habe den Film eh schon gelöscht.... von da aus sind mir die 3 Jahre schnuppe.

Da sie mich dieses Jahr (2010) gemahrnt haben... läuft die Frist dann bis ende 2013?

Gruss


----------



## Antiscammer (11 August 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Regelverjährung nach BGB: => 3 abgelaufene volle Kalenderjahr nach dem Ende des Jahres, in dem die Forderung entstanden ist.

D.h.: Alle Forderungen aus dem Jahr 2010 verjähren mit dem Silvestergongschlag zum 01.01.2014 um 00:00. Wenn der Forderungssteller bis dahin keinen Mahnbescheid beantragt bzw. Klage vor Gericht eingereicht hat, tritt die Verjährung ein.


----------



## Vermeer76 (12 August 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Dankeschön... dann haben die ja noch viel Zeit.

Aber komisch finde ich es schon, das die nicht auf mein Angebot eingehen... bzw nen gegenangebot machen....

Aber glück für mich


----------



## osiris (15 August 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



Vermeer76 schrieb:


> Dankeschön... dann haben die ja noch viel Zeit.
> 
> Aber komisch finde ich es schon, das die nicht auf mein Angebot eingehen... bzw nen gegenangebot machen....
> 
> Aber glück für mich



Hallo Vermeer76, 

in einem ähnlichen Zeitraum habe ich bei einem Freund/-in das auch ähnlich erlebt. Aus Datenschutzgründen möchte ich nicht schreiben um welche Art von Abmahnung es sich bei ihm/ihr gehandelt hat, bzw. wie genau er/sie dagegen vorgegangen ist. 

Denn der Feind kann ja mitlesen und Schlüsse auf die Person /Verlauf finden. 

Nun aber zum eigentlichen Thema zurück: 

Nach einem netten Schreiben hat er/sie auch keine Antwort mehr erhalten. Wie schon die anderen berichtet haben, sind die Herrschaften mit Ihren Konzept daran interessiert, kosten extrem zu Minimieren, deshalb z.B. auch keine Unterschrift sondern ein netter Serienbrief.

Man lässt einmal einen Anwalt ein "Einschüchterungs"schreiben aufsetzen und viele werden hierbei gleich umkippen um zum Schutz o.ä. sofort den Betrag zu zahlen. Selbst wenn von allen Abgemahnten nur 1 % oder mehr zahlen ist doch bis zum Jahresende eine nette Summe zusammengekommen. Wieso soll man auf Schreiben antworten, wenn sich eine Person wehrt??? Gar nicht, denn so entstehen kosten und dieses schmälert den Gewinn doch erheblich. 

In vielen Foren haben wir uns "schlau" gelesen. Doch dieses war bisher das interessanteste. 

Ich bin aber wirklich gespannt, wie es in diesem Fall bei meinem/er Freund/-in weiter geht. 

Bitte halte uns auch auf dem laufenden, wie es weiter geht. 

Hoffentlich wird diesen Widerlichen Methoden bald ein Riegel vorgeschoben, denn so etwas ist wirklich eine Sauerei!!! 

Nur wenn dieses Wirtschaftlich betrachtet wird, erkennt man das nichts dagegen getan wird, denn hier steckt doch ein riesen Gewinnbringendes Apparat dahinter. 

Bin auf eure Erfahrungen gespannt.


----------



## osiris (15 August 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Regelverjährung nach BGB: => 3 abgelaufene volle Kalenderjahr nach dem Ende des Jahres, in dem die Forderung entstanden ist.
> 
> D.h.: Alle Forderungen aus dem Jahr 2010 verjähren mit dem Silvestergongschlag zum 01.01.2014 um 00:00. Wenn der Forderungssteller bis dahin keinen Mahnbescheid beantragt bzw. Klage vor Gericht eingereicht hat, tritt die Verjährung ein.



Hat hier jemand Erfahrungswerte wen man Anwaltlich vorgegangen ist?! Das überhaupt was noch kam oder die abmahnet doch kamen und was wollten?!

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 23:11:19 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 23:07:51 ----------




> Jetzt noch den Anshluss ummelden auf nen Verwandten um aus der Schusslinie zu kommen.



Wieso den Anschluss ummelden?! Stecken die Provider auch dahinter?! Oder was kann ich darunter verstehen?!


----------



## Pc-Master0815 (19 August 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



Vermeer76 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ist das eigendlich normal das die Anwälte die mich abgemahnt haben, seit meinem letzten Brief vor einem Monat, und meinen Vorschlag auf eine freiwillige Zahlung von 100 Euro sich nicht mehr melden?
> 
> ...


 hallo hättest du noch dieses schreiben  habe auch son brief von dene bekommen mit der forderung von 650€  danke


----------



## Smith (20 August 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Hallo, habe auch eine Abmahnung von U+C Rechtsanwälte bekommen!

Anscheinend soll ich am 30.07.2010 ein film heruntergeladen haben.
ich soll 650€ zahlen und die zahlungsfrist ist der 20.08.2010

Allerdings war ich in der zeit im urlaub und bin erst heute(gestern) den 19.08.2010 wieder daheim angekommen. ausserdem lade ich nie irgendetwas illegas herunter.

Jetzt die Frage: da ich ja eigentlich beweisen kann das ich in der zeit wo ich angeblich den film heruntergeladen haben soll, gar nicht in deutschland war, dennoch die strafe zahlen muss?
Ich gehe davon aus das einer meiner kinder oder andere die zugang zu meinem internet hatten den film herunter geladen haben. keiner gibt es natürlich freiwillig zu.

wie kann ich denn jetzt vorgehen?
Ich habe jetzt mittlerweile seit 3h in foren gelesen, manche raten gar nichts zu tun, die anderen widerum raten die modifizierte unterlassungserklärung abzuschicken, na toll, ich hab nur 1tag zeit!!!

@*Vermeer76: kannst du vielleicht dein mod. unterlassungserk. hier rein posten?
*


----------



## Pc-Master0815 (20 August 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Das ist nätürlich die Frage  aber selbst wenn es eine deiner kinder war zählt selbst das. Urlaub ist kein ausschluss (Störerhaftung) 


ich in meinen fall werd erstmal abwarten  bis die 2. mahnung kommt  habe schon von vielen gehört das sich keiner mehr gemeldet hat


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (20 August 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



Smith schrieb:


> manche raten gar nichts zu tun


Das hört sich gut an, denn davon, dass Klagen bei Gericht eingereicht worden sind, hört man nahezu nichts.

Außerdem, du warst nachweislich im Urlaub und bist lediglich der Inhaber des festgestellten Internetanschlusses. Wer den genutzt haben könnte, kannst du für dich behalten, insbesondere wenn das Familienangehörige sind. Gemäß neuen Entscheidungen kann zwar der Anschlussinhaber zur Unterlassung verpflichtet werden aber er braucht keine Schadenersatzansprüche (nicht einmal die 100 € aus der gesetzlichen Deckelung) zu bezahlen.

Folgendes Web ist zwar nicht ganz aktuell aber doch recht hilfreich: Internetrecht - abmahnung-filesharing Hier heißt es z. B.: 





> Die Störerhaftung ist zwar verschuldensunabhängig, setzt jedoch einen *willentlichen*  Tatbeitrag voraus. Wenn der Anschlussinhaber nicht weiß, was inhaltlich  über die Leitungen seines Anschlusses läuft, dürfte eine Haftung somit  nicht in Betracht kommen. Eine Störerhaftung ist des Weiteren nur bei  einer Verletzung von Prüfungspflichten gegeben.


----------



## Pc-Master0815 (23 August 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Auszug Mandatenfragebogen 





> Welches Paket ist gewünscht?
> O 400,00 € zzgl. MwSt. (476,00 €): Vorgehen nur gegen die abmahnende Kanzlei
> O 500,00 € zzgl. MwSt. (595,00 €): Vorgehen gegen die abmahnende Kanzlei
> Verteidigung in einem denkbaren Strafverfahren
> ...



 was toll ist das ohne die  Varhandlunf an sich schon  solche kosten anfallen wobei noch nicht mal der vergleich dabei ist. Was mich aber noch mehr stutzig macht das man jetzt sogar schon flats buchen kann


----------



## Smith (30 August 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Hallo,
hab wie letzte woche erwähnt, auf die abmahnung einfach nicht reagiert.

jetzt hab ich die 2.abmahnung bekommen (sogar gleich 2 identische briefe)!
Sie wollen jetzt statt 650€ gleich 1.300€!!!

Und wenn ich innerhalb von 4tagen nicht zahle, drohen sie mir die zahlungsansprüche vor der zuständigen gerichtsbarkeit geltend zu machen. das könnte dann zw. 15.000 - 30.000 kosten.

Also spinnen die jetzt total??

Kann mir jemand ein tipp geben, was ich als nächstes machen könnte, bin jetzt eigentlich gezwungen zum anwalt zugehn und wenn es schlecht läuft zahl ich noch die anwaltsgebühren oben drauf.


----------



## Reducal (30 August 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



Smith schrieb:


> Also spinnen die jetzt total??


Nein, die bauen nur den Druck auf, der nötig ist, um jemanden womöglich zur Zahlung zu pressen.

Hier in diesem Forum wird dir niemand sagen, was nun zu tun ist. Die Idee mit dem Anwalt ist nicht die schlechteste.


----------



## technofreak (30 August 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



Reducal schrieb:


> Hier in diesem Forum wird dir niemand sagen, was nun zu tun ist.


Nicht weil wir nicht wollten, sondern weil wir nicht dürfen. 

( Sonst haben die Forenbetreiber  u.U. eine  Abmahnung am Bein 
von  Anwaltshyänen, die darauf spezialisiert sind...)


----------



## Smith (30 August 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



> Nicht weil wir nicht wollten, sondern weil wir nicht dürfen.



Ja wenn das so ist, tu ich mal ganz zufällig hier meine Email Adresse posten:
[ edit ]

Wenn jemand ein gutes Herz hat, wird er meine email adresse "zufällig" notieren

Ich danke für jeden kleinen tipp.


----------



## Teleton (31 August 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



> manche raten gar nichts zu tun


Das ist bei urheberrechtlichen Abmahnungen gefährlich. Solange keine (ggf modifizierte) Unterlassungserklärung abgegeben wurde droht ein ruinöser Gerichtsprozess. Das ist schon wegen der Streitwerte eine völlig andere Liga als z.B. Aboabzocke.


> Gemäß neuen Entscheidungen kann zwar der Anschlussinhaber zur Unterlassung verpflichtet werden aber er braucht keine Schadenersatzansprüche (nicht einmal die 100 € aus der gesetzlichen Deckelung) zu bezahlen.


Gedeckelt sind nur die (aus GoA=Geschäftsführung ohne Auftrag) zu erstattenden Anwaltskosten





			
				§97a UrhG schrieb:
			
		

> Der Ersatz der erforderlichen Aufwendungen für die Inanspruchnahme anwaltlicher Dienstleistungen für die erstmalige Abmahnung beschränkt sich in einfach gelagerten Fällen mit einer nur unerheblichen Rechtsverletzung außerhalb des geschäftlichen Verkehrs auf 100 Euro.




Also, ab zum Anwalt (vorher Preis erfragen).


----------



## Pc-Master0815 (1 September 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Hallo also ich hab die sache meinem Anwalt übergeben .

In jeden Schreiben steht immer etwas das der "einfach gelagert Fall" nicht zu Geltung kommt das ist Schmarrn . Lt. meinem Anwalt gibt es noch keine Höchstrichterliche  Rechtsprechung was zu den einfach gelagerten Fällen  zählt.

auch bei mir kam gleich das 2.te schreiben mit 1300€  wenn ich Glück hab  komm ich glimpflich davon , auch wenn ich trotzdem bluten muss


----------



## Vermeer76 (25 September 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Hallo zusammen,

heute habe ich mal wieder Post von den netten Anwälten bekommen. Sie lassen sich nicht auf die 100 Euro ein, und nun beläuft sich deren Rechnung auf stolze 1.286,80 Euro.

Begründung: 

1.) Angeblich liegt der Streitwert bei Gerichten in meinen Fall zwischen 15.000 bis 30.000 Euro. (vor allem weil es Filesharing ist)

2.) Der Paragraf 97A Abs.2 greift nicht in meinen Fall, da wenn man ein ganzes Musikalbum in Tauschbörsen anbietet, würde dies endfallen.

Nur das es bei mir sich ja um einen Film handelt und nicht um ein Album ist dem wohl nicht aufgefallen.

Bin am überlegen ob ich denen nicht vieleicht ein rechtskräftiges Urteil schicke, wo der Streitwert in einem gleichen Verfahren auf 1.200 festgesetzt wurde. Oder ob ich den Brief einfach ignoriere, da ich meine Pflichten (modifizierte Unterlassungserklärung) bereits alles getan habe, was ich machen muss.

MFG


----------



## Pc-Master0815 (25 September 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

ich würd dir echt raten nen anwalt einzuschalten die rechnung mit 1300€ kanpp hatte ich auch und jetzt zahl ich zwar aber ingesamt mit anwalt etc  500€  allerdings nur die hälfte für die reine lizensgebühr und den rest macht der anwalt.

wenn du es genau wissen möchtest schick mir eine email das erzähl ich dir was in den brief an U+C stand   mfg


----------



## Reducal (25 September 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



Vermeer76 schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen ob ich denen nicht vieleicht  ein rechtskräftiges Urteil schicke...


Wer diskutiert, begibt sich  auf dünnes Eis! :dagegen:



Pc-Master0815 schrieb:


> ich würd dir echt raten nen anwalt einzuschalten


 :dafuer:


----------



## Vermeer76 (25 September 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Ich versuche mal die Schiene.. nix tun. Ich habe ja nichts zu verlieren.... die können mich ja anklagen und dann kann ich immer noch nen Anwalt nehmen.

Und die Unterlassungserklärung haben sie ja schon von mir....

MFG


----------



## Pc-Master0815 (27 September 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



Reducal schrieb:


> Wer diskutiert, begibt sich  auf dünnes Eis! :dagegen:
> 
> :dafuer:



ich denke mal je länger du zögerst umso teurer wirds auch die mod Unterl. erklärung nagelt dich auch fest so wie sie hier überall zu finden ist lt. meinen anwalt!

 und lieber zahl ich die viertel von den kosten  (lizens + Anwalt) als ich diskutiere und so alles zahl muss weil ich denk U+C fackeln nich lange  bei mir waren es grad mal 14 tage !!!!

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 06:16:08 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 06:15:31 ----------




Vermeer76 schrieb:


> Ich versuche mal die Schiene.. nix tun. Ich habe ja nichts zu verlieren.... die können mich ja anklagen und dann kann ich immer noch nen Anwalt nehmen.
> 
> Und die Unterlassungserklärung haben sie ja schon von mir....
> 
> MFG




würd ichh dir net empfehlen :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Goblin (27 September 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



> als ich diskutiere und so alles zahl muss


Ob man zahlen muss oder nicht entscheidet ein Gericht und nicht irgend ein Anwalt. Ich bekam Anfang 2009 eine Abmahnung wegen einem xxx Film. Hab nicht drauf reagiert. Es kamen Mahnungen und sogar ein Mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht. Hab widersprochen und nie wieder was von der Sache gehört


----------



## Vermeer76 (27 September 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



Pc-Master0815 schrieb:


> ich denke mal je länger du zögerst umso teurer wirds auch die mod Unterl. erklärung nagelt dich auch fest so wie sie hier überall zu finden ist lt. meinen anwalt!
> 
> und lieber zahl ich die viertel von den kosten  (lizens + Anwalt) als ich diskutiere und so alles zahl muss weil ich denk U+C fackeln nich lange  bei mir waren es grad mal 14 tage !!!!
> 
> ...



Frage: Haben Sie dich denn angeklagt bei Gericht?... oder haben sie es geschafft dich einzuschüchtern und du hast mehr oder weniger freiwillig über einen Anwalt dann gezahlt?

Denn bis jetzt habe ich nicht ein einzigen Fall gelesen, welcher wirklich dann vor Gericht gelandet ist und wo der Kläger recht bekommen hat.

@Teleton: Ich habe bereits die modifizierte Erklärung abgegeben... und dazu ein "Angebot" von 100 Euro bezogen auf den Paragrafen 97A abgegeben. Also bleibt denen eigendlich nur noch der Klageweg... und der ist auch für die Gegnerische Seite kostspielig... mit wie hohen Changen, das Sie wirklich den vollen Betrag bekommen? Denn es gibt bereits Rechtskräftige Urteile, wo der Streitwert bei einer Filmdatei per Filsharing auf max 1.200 Euro begrenzt ist. Und daraus errechnet sich dann auch die Anwaltskosten der Gegnerpartei. Und wenn bei einem Streiwert von 25.000 Euro (so die Angabe von der Klägerseite) wollen die 981,80 Euro.... bei 1.200 wären das ca. 47,12 Euro... und somit lächerlich diese Summe bei mir einzuklagen... oder?

MFG


----------



## Antiscammer (27 September 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Die Forderungen der Anwälte sind tatsächlich in diesen Filesharing-Sachen meistens überzogen. So weit ich gelesen habe, kommt man mit der modifiziertem Unterlassungserklärung sowie dem verringerten Zahlungsangebot fast immer hin.


----------



## Vermeer76 (27 September 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Die Forderungen der Anwälte sind tatsächlich in diesen Filesharing-Sachen meistens überzogen. So weit ich gelesen habe, kommt man mit der modifiziertem Unterlassungserklärung sowie dem verringerten Zahlungsangebot fast immer hin.



Und genau darauf will ich hinaus... die Gegenpartei weis genau, das der Streitwert überzogen ist, und sie vor Gericht nicht weit damit kommen. Nur versuchen die einen jetzt einzuschüchtern.

Ich denke ich mache es so wie der User Goblin... warten bis nen Mahnbescheid von Gericht kommt... den fristgercht wiedersprechen.... und dann sehe ich ja, ob sie den Klageweg wirklich gehen. Und dann kann ich mir immer noch nen Anwalt nehmen.... oder evtl. brauch man ja auch keinen, denn die Fakten sind ja eigendlich klar und deutlich... und es gibt ja schon passende Urteile darüber...

MFG


----------



## Antiscammer (27 September 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



Vermeer76 schrieb:


> Ich denke ich mache es so wie der User Goblin... warten bis nen Mahnbescheid von Gericht kommt...



Das halten die meisten, die sich mit den Filesharing-Abmahnungen auskennen, für sehr riskant und nicht empfehlenswert.
Wenn man auf die Abmahnung nicht reagiert, kann der Anwalt als nächsten Schritt sofort mit der einstweiligen Verfügung kommen.


----------



## webwatcher (27 September 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Das halten die meisten, die sich mit den Filesharing-Abmahnungen auskennen, für sehr riskant und nicht empfehlenswert.


Hab das Gefühl , dass das mit Abofallen verwechselt/in einen Topf geworfen wird. 
Filesharing-Abmahnungen  sind aber eine ganz andere Baustelle.


----------



## Vermeer76 (27 September 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Das halten die meisten, die sich mit den Filesharing-Abmahnungen auskennen, für sehr riskant und nicht empfehlenswert.
> Wenn man auf die Abmahnung nicht reagiert, kann der Anwalt als nächsten Schritt sofort mit der einstweiligen Verfügung kommen.



Sorry.. wie oft muss ich das denn noch schreiben.. ich habe auf die Abmahnung mit der modifizierten Unterlassungserklärung + Gegenangebot von 100 Euro (bezogen auf den Paragrafen 97a) reagiert.

Will jetzt nur nicht auf die überzogene erneute Rechnung von rund 1.300 Euro reagieren....

MFG


----------



## Antiscammer (27 September 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Ach so, sorry. Nun gut, wenn man die mod. UE abgegeben hat, dann gibt es keine sogenannte "Wiederholungsgefahr", die der Anwalt für die einstweilige Verfügung geltend machen könnte. Da kann man dann tatsächlich abwarten, ob er mit dem Mahnbescheid (oder Klage) kommt.


----------



## osiris (28 September 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

...dachte es ist nun ruhe.:wall::wall::wall::wall: 

Sagt mal, hat jemand Erfahrungen mit U+C aus Regensburg, ob bereits Gerichtsverfahren durchgezogen wurden und die vor Gericht erfolg hatten wegen einer Datei oder ob die irgendwann ruhe geben?

Würd mich über ne Antwort hierzu freuen. Thx


----------



## Antiscammer (29 September 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Dazu ist hier nichts bekannt. Aber Du solltest Dich auch mal beim Filesharing-Unterforum bei netzwelt.de umgucken:
Allgemeine Filesharing-Diskussionen - netzwelt.de Forum

Lies dort mal in Ruhe den Thread zu U+C durch.
Abmahnung RAe U+C ehem. kuw Regensburg - netzwelt.de Forum


----------



## tauli22 (29 September 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Hallo zusammen,

mir ging es ähnlich mit der Abmahnung seitens Raff+Gier (ich mach diese Onlinewegelagerer mal unkenntlich um nicht noch anderweitig Abmahnungen zu bekommen).

Es ging um eine Datei die ich angeblich per Filesharing ... also gleiches Spiel, Vorgeschichte spare ich mir. Irgendwann im März und April solls gewesen sein.
Anschlussinhaber ist meine Mutter, die kann es nicht gewesen sein - Stichwort Schwein und Uhrwerk. 

Im Juni oder Juli 2010 kam der erste Brief (650 Euro und der Zettel mit der Schuldeingeständnis, blanko ausgefüllt nur noch Unterschrift zum druntersetzen), wir haben Anwalt eingeschaltet, der hat eine modifizierte Unterlassungserklärung und Gegenangebot von 100 Euro verfasst und Ruhe war, ... vorerst. 
Im August kam wieder ein Brief von Raff+Gier, ging um eine andere Datei und anderer Urheber (also keine Wiederholungstat gegen den ersten Urheber - bin mir da aber nicht sicher wie das gewertet wird, vor Gericht für die Beweisführung sicherlich ein Indiz). Wieder den Anwalt eingeschaltet, wieder modifizierte Unterlassungserklärung und Gegenangebot. 
Diesmal kamen nach 4 Wochen zwei neue Briefe von Raff+Gier, mit zwei neuen Forderungen, ging um jeweils knap 1300 Euro und 1 Tag Zahlungsfrist (Post scheint wohl etwas in Verzug zu sein), quasi haben die meine modifizierte Unterlassungserklärung und Gegenangebot von 100 Euro nicht angenommen. Die wollen mehr Kohle auf Basis 15.000 - 30.000 Euro und §97a sei nicht anwendbar.

Mein Anwalt meinte schon im ersten Anlauf, das ist ein für die anderen "erträgliches" Geschäftsmodell, auf Basis Serienbriefe, sMn juristisch unseriöser Art und in einer rechtlichen Grauzone. Es gibt angeblich Verlage die mit Anwaltskanzleien im großen Stil kooperieren. 
Soll heißen, da kann man Glück oder Pech haben und die Abmahnanwälte drehen sichs hin und biegen es sich zurecht wie sie es brauchen. Wenn ich Glück habe, lassen die es aus Kostengründen nach der ersten Antwort ganz bleiben, wenn ich nicht soviel Glück habe, muss ich noch die 100 Euro jeweils blechen, wenn ich Pech habe geht es weiter. Die bauen dann Druck auf, um sich das Geld zu "erpressen". Druck haben sie nun gemacht, mein Anwalt kümmert sich weiter drum und nun warte ich auf den nächsten Schritt von Raff+Gier. Was mich da erwartet, vorallem an Kosten weiß ich nicht.

Mich macht das alles sehr stutzig, da ich diese Dateien gar nicht auf meinen Festplatten finden kann. Was mich noch mehr stutzig macht (hat damit nicht viel zu tun), ich hatte einen Accountdiebstahl (Emailadresse und Online-Spielaccount) den ich bei der Polizei zur Anzeige gebracht habe. Der Polizist und später der Staatsanwalt haben den Fall innerhalb von 14 Tagen - 4 Wochen ad acta gelegt, da angeblich der Anschlussinhaber von dem die Straftat ausging nach spätestens einem Monat wegen deutscher Rechtslage bezüglich Datenspeicherung, nicht mehr ermittelbar ist (O2 behält bis 1 Monat die Daten, Arcor/Vodafone 2 Stunden und bei Telekom eine Woche etc. nach Aussage des Polizisten). 
Mir wurde der Vorwurf gemacht, ich hätte urheberrechtlich geschützte Dateien gezogen und wieder zur Verfügung gestellt und die ersten Briefe kamen 6-8 Wochen nach der "Tat". Wieso können also die Herrschaften Anwälte von Raff+Gier mich ermitteln, wenn unsere Polizei nichtmal den Typen kriegt, der meine Email-Adresse gephished hat, und von dem ich sogar eine Emailadresse kenne. Wenn das mein Bankkonto gewesen wäre, wäre der mit meinem Geld über alle 7 Berge. 

Haben die Abmahnanwälte andere Methoden wie sie an die Daten kommen? Oder vielleicht Lobby bei den Providern, die sich wiederum nicht an Gesetze halten? Oder nehmen Provider lieber Strafgebühren in Kauf weil sie sich nicht an Gesetze halten, um den Blutsaugern von Raff + Gier Daten liefern zu können, damit die ihre Ermittlungsgebühren an Provider blechen? 
Ich denke mal ermittelte, verurteilte und bestrafte Filesharer werden wohl weniger den 2. Weg gehen, ihren Provider anzuzeigen, weil sie es erstens nicht oder nur schwer beweisen können und zweitens froh sind nun aus der Sache raus zu sein. Und für die anderen, Raff + Gier und Provider gilt: Wo kein Kläger da kein Richter.

Ich hoffe mal unser Anwalt wird das richten, der verfasst nochmal einen netten Brief. Dann lassen die es entweder komplett liegen und wir sind ausm Schneider. Oder wenn nicht sollen sie doch klagen, die Verbrecher. Dann will ich aber einen 100%igen Beweis, das ich das auch war und die Methoden wissen, mit denen sie an meine Daten kommen konnten. Das wird dann zwangsläufig eine Gegenklage nach sich ziehen (da entweder Raff+Gier/mein Provider das Gesetz übertreten haben) oder eine Beschwerde bei der Behörden, das die die Straftat gegen mich nicht antsändig ermittelt haben.
Fakt ist das ich dann diesen Fall an alle möglichen Stellen weiterleite die es interessieren könnte: Verbraucherschutz, Datenschützer etc. die finden da bestimmt Ungereimtheiten.

Den weiteren Verlauf und wie ich aus der Sache rauskomme lasse ich euch dann hier mal wissen.

In diesem Sinne...

tauli


----------



## Antiscammer (29 September 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Eins verstehe ich jetzt nicht: Wenn Du die Datei nie auf der Festplatte hast und es in Eurem Haushalt niemand gewesen sein kann - warum zahlst Du dann die 100 Euro? Das ist doch ein Eingeständnis für etwas, was man nie gemacht hat.

Modifizierte Unterlassungserklärung wäre auch dann korrekt, aber nicht eine Zahlung.

Seit das Verfassungsgericht die Vorratsdatenspeicherung gekippt hat, speichern die Provider die Daten nur noch für höchstens wenige Tage (laut Gerichtsurteil sind 7 Tage zulässig). Wie Du richtig sagst: T-Com speichert 7 Tage.

Die Abmahner müssen jetzt schnell sein mit dem Auskunftsersuchen. Das kriegen die auch hin und holen binnen weniger Tage die Auskunft ein. Danach warten die aber schön und schicken die Abmahnung erst dann, wenn der Provider evtl. die Daten gelöscht hat.

Daher sollte man in solchen Fällen folgendes machen:

Auskunftsersuchen an den eigenen Provider, ob Daten an Abmahner rausgegeben wurden, und wie die Daten aussahen
Anfrage, ob Daten jetzt noch vorhanden sind

Es hat sich bei diesen Nachfragen ab und zu schon rausgestellt, dass tatsächlich die Abfrage beim Provider nie stattgefunden hat. Oder dass der Provider erklärt hat, dass man tatsächlich nie unter der betreffenden IP-Adresse am Netz war. So ein Fall ist mir bekannt.

Die Folgerungen daraus kann jeder für sich ziehen.

Die gehackte Mailadresse dürfte mit der Filesharing-Sache eher nichts zu tun haben, denn das Filesharing läuft ja nicht über die Mailadresse.


----------



## tauli22 (30 September 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Das mit der Nachfrage beim Provider macht mein Anwalt.

Das die abgemahnten Inhalte über unsere Leitung liefen, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Die angegebenen Uhrzeiten, wann das war, war irgendwann 3 Uhr nachts und kurz vor 6 Uhr morgens. Das ich das letzte mal zu solchen Zeiten vor dem Rechner saß, bzw mein Rechner zu solchen Zeit an war, ist bestimmt 5 Jahre her.

Das der Anwalt den Abmahnern 100 Euro angeboten hat, hat er mit einer möglichen Störerhaftung begründet. Ist auch nachvollziehbar, wenn tatsächlich jemand ohne unser Wissen unsere Leitung benutzt hat.

Wie gesagt ich schaue dem Prozedere gelassen entgegen, ich hab alles so gemacht wie man es machen sollte. Abmahnbrief bekommen, Anwalt kontaktieren und den machen lassen. Die mUE ist abgegeben, sollte sich in einer Verhandlung herausstellen das da gar nichts lief, bekommen die gar nichts, wenn nicht gibt es genug Beispiele wo der Streitwert reduziert wurde.


----------



## Antiscammer (30 September 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



tauli22 schrieb:


> Das der Anwalt den Abmahnern 100 Euro angeboten hat, hat er mit einer möglichen Störerhaftung begründet. Ist auch nachvollziehbar, wenn tatsächlich jemand ohne unser Wissen unsere Leitung benutzt hat.



Nein, das ist aus meiner Sicht nicht schlüssig. Eine Störerhaftung sehen die Gerichte bei diesen Filesharing-Sachen nur dann als gegeben, wenn das W-Lan ungesichert (also nicht einmal mit WEP-2) und unverschlüsselt am Netz war. Dieser Punkt ist zwar noch etwas umstritten, aber das scheint sich derzeit so durchzusetzen.

Wenn das W-LAN mit WPA-2 und AES (Schüssel mit >50 Stellen) verschlüsselt ist, dann kann ein Hacken nach menschlichem Ermessen nicht mehr stattgefunden haben. Dann kann es aber auch keine Störerhaftung geben.

Bevor man also der Gegenpartei auch nur irgendwelche Zugeständnisse macht, hätte man z.B. erst mal vorher die Anfrage an den eigenen Provider stellen sollen.

Die Methoden der Ermittlungen zu den Bestandsdaten sind höchst dubios. Man weiß, dass es viele Fälle gibt, wo tatsächlich gar keine Abfrage beim Provider stattgefunden hat, wo also die Daten aus irgendeiner anderen Quelle herkommen müssen. Denkbar wäre z.B. das Verkaufen von Timestamps seitens irgendwelcher Internet-Dienstleister, die über die persönlichen Daten (nach Registrierung bei dem Webservice) verfügen und dann die Timestamps der Nutzer an die privaten Filesharing-Ermittler verkaufen.

Aber selbst, wenn tatsächlich eine Abfrage beim Provider stattgefunden hat, gibt es multiple Fehlerquellen. So hat es z.B. schon nachweislich Zahlendreher gegeben. Wenn man in der IP-Oktettgruppe (xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx) aus Versehen nur eine Zahl in der letzten Gruppe vertauscht (egal ob dies beim Abmahner oder beim Provider passiert...), dann "findet" der Provider natürlich den Falschen. Denn die dynamischen IP-Adressen der üblichen Einwahlzugänge können sich im Sekundentakt ändern, je nachdem, wie der Einwahlrouter konfiguriert ist. Bei manchen Konstellationen beendet der Router schon nach wenigen Sekunden Inaktivität die Netzverbindung. Wird dann eine neue Webseite aufgerufen, wählt der Router sich schnell neu ein. Man kriegt dann wieder eine neue IP-Adresse zugeteilt, und das funktioniert so schnell, dass man es nicht merkt. Bei jeder neuen Einwahl ändern sich die IP-Adressen (außer bei den Kabelprovidern).

Wenn man das weiß, dann kann man sich schon leicht vorstellen, dass es hier durch Zeitversatzfehler (Abmahner und Provider arbeiten in den Logs nicht mit der gleichen Uhrzeit...) zu ganz groben Fehlern kommen kann. Es reicht ein Zeitversatz von nur einer Sekunde, um den Falschen zu "ermitteln". Und das ist nur eine der möglichen Fehlerquellen.

Die Gutachten, die angeblich die Richtigkeit und Unangreifbarkeit der Logdateien "beweisen" sollen, werden von den Abmahnern nicht offengelegt. Diese Gutachten entstammen auch aus privaten, bezahlten Quellen, und nicht etwa aus öffentlich zertifizierten und z.B. vereidigten Quellen. Es ist z.B. derzeit nicht bekannt, wie die privaten Ermittler die oben aufgeführten Zeitversatzfehler ausschließen wollen, und ob das überhaupt technisch zu 100% auszuschließen ist.

Die Tatsachen, dass es ganz offensichtlich immer wieder zu groben Ermittlungsfehlern kommt (Du bist ja eins der Beispiele dafür...), zeigt jedenfalls den Klärungsbedarf, und dies sollte von den Gerichten besser anerkannt werden. Seit Jahren verweigern jedoch die Dienstleister die Klärung dieser Frage. Und sie versuchen vermutlich auch nicht, dies vor Gericht auszutragen. Die möchten selbst nicht in einem Urteil stehen haben, dass z.B. Zeitversatzfehler ohne Vorlage des Gutachtens nicht auszuschließen sind. Das wäre der Super-GAU für das ganze Abmahnmodell. Dann könnten die einpacken.

Daher vermeiden die auch in den fraglichen Fällen möglicher Ermittlungspannen, wo der Endkunde glaubhaft die Schuld bestreitet, die gerichtliche Klärung.


----------



## zappel (23 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Hallo zusammen,

hat denn einer schon mal direkt auf die erste Abmahnung reagiert? Das heißt die 650€ überwiesen und die Unterlassungserklärung unterschrieben? 

Wenn man danach komplett Ruhe hat wäre das für mich durchaus eine Option. Das erspart sehr viel Zeit und Anwaltskosten. Oder fängt es danach erst richtig an mit Zahlungsaufforderungen???

Kann da irgendjemand was zu sagen???

Lg, zappel


----------



## tauli22 (23 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*


Hast du dir den Thread durchgelesen?

Also wenn du das machst was Raff&Gier von dir wollen, lassen sie dich in Ruhe, vorrausgesetzt es liegt nichts weiter gegen dich vor, in gleicher oder andere Sache. Dann haben sie dich aber für alle Fälle schonmal am Haken. Unter Umständen kommt die Abmahnwelle richtig in Gange. Dann kriegste weitere Forderungen etc.[HEADER]
	
	



```

```
Wenn du die UE unterschreibst, die die dir geschickt haben ==> :wall:.
Das kommt einem Schuldeingeständnis gleich! und du bist an das was die von dir fordern gebunden. 

Von der kostenbewussten Seite betrachtet, ist das gar keine blöde Idee, denn du musst deinen Anwalt auch bezahlen. Und die bekommen 200Euro+Mwst. aufwärts für einen Brief. Da bist du ganz schnell auch bei dem was die Abmahner wollen. Aber nicht reagieren oder so wie du sofort unterschreiben und zahlen ist eben doch eher blöd.

Was in fast jedem Beitrag hier drin steht, ist das Betroffene nahezu immer sofort reagiert haben und eine modifizierte UE unterschrieben haben. Rechtlich gesehen, distanzierst du dich von der Tat, also kein Schuldeingeständnis und versicherst das das von deiner Internetleitung her nicht wieder geschieht. Ausserdem bietest du eine geringere Summe an, weil Urteile in Gerichtsprozesse mit vergleichbaren Angelegenheiten schon solche Forderungen von Raff&Gier drastisch reduziert haben; Grund: Realitätsverlust der Forderungen oder wie auch immer.

In einer UE wird von einem Abmahnanwalt immer das gefordert, was für ihn am günstrigsten ist, viel Geld und Hose runter bei dir! 
Dein Anwalt der die modifizierte UE abgibt, gibt für dich das günstigste Angebot an, nämlich das was strafbewährt ist und in Urteilen bestätigt. 
Die zweite Abmahnung mit erhöhter Forderung, trotz deiner modUE, kommt meist und oft, um dich nochmal einzuschüchtern und noch mehr rauszupressen. 

Kommt es vor Gericht müssen Raff&Gier selber die Hose runterlassen und erklären wie sie an deine Daten gekommen sind und das du es tatsächlich warst, und deine Schuld zu beweisen. 
Die würden es nie auf eine Verhandlung ankommen lassen, weil sich Gerichte in solchen Sachen gern auf frühere Urteile beziehen, was man gern auch in den Argumentationen der Anwälte wiederfindet. 
Ausserdem ist in vielen Fällen so das die Abmahnanwälte sich nicht gern in ihre Karten gucken lassen und ihre Methoden nicht offenlegen wollen, also nicht verraten wie sie dich ermittelt haben etc., deshalb nehmen die am Ende dein Angebot an. 

Desweiteren ist dieses Geschäftsmodell "Abmahnung wegen Upload" kostenoptimiert, versucht also mit dem geringstenmöglichen Aufwand einen wirtschaftlichen Erfolg zu erzielen. Sprich Geld von dir. Widersetzt du dich, reizen sie diese Methode nur soweit aus, wie ein wirtschaftlicher Erfolg noch halbwegs realisierbar ist. Also zweite Abmahnung mit doppelten Forderungen, sprich 2mal Geld von dir. 

Danach käme es theoretisch zur Gerichtsverhandlung. Die Abmahner klagen dann eine enorm hohe Summe ein, was sie dir ja in dem ersten Brief schon vorgesungen haben. Das Gericht reduziert die Forderungen dann aber auf den tatsächlich Entstandenen Schaden und orientiert sich an einem Grundsatzurteil. Daher hat auch die modUE deines Anwalts ihre Grundlage.

Diesen dritten Schritt wird aber ein Abmahner nicht gern gehen, da es für ihn Zeit und Geld bedeutet so einen Prozess zu führen, an dem am Ende nicht viel rumkommt. Das Geld kann er sich sparen und die Zeit kann er wieder einsetzen um die nächste Abmahnwelle auszulösen.


----------



## zappel (23 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



tauli22 schrieb:


> Hast du dir den Thread durchgelesen?
> 
> Also wenn du das machst was Raff&Gier von dir wollen, lassen sie dich in Ruhe, vorrausgesetzt es liegt nichts weiter gegen dich vor, in gleicher oder andere Sache. Dann haben sie dich aber für alle Fälle schonmal am Haken. Unter Umständen kommt die Abmahnwelle richtig in Gange. Dann kriegste weitere Forderungen etc.[HEADER]Wenn du die UE unterschreibst, die die dir geschickt haben ==> :wall:.
> Das kommt einem Schuldeingeständnis gleich! und du bist an das was die von dir fordern gebunden.



Wieso meinst du die Welle kommt dann richtig in Gange? Das kommt einem Schuldgeständnis gleich? Ja jeder der sowas bekommt ist sich ja wohl seiner Schuld bewusst! Was ist daran falsch die einzugestehen? Über die Kosten die sich daraus ergeben lässt sich natürlich streiten!



> oder so wie du sofort unterschreiben und zahlen ist eben doch eher blöd.



Wieso? Ist es tatsächlich so, dass es dann mit den Forderungen erst richtig anfängt? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit gemacht???




> Ausserdem ist in vielen Fällen so das die Abmahnanwälte sich nicht gern in ihre Karten gucken lassen und ihre Methoden nicht offenlegen wollen, also nicht verraten wie sie dich ermittelt haben etc., deshalb nehmen die am Ende dein Angebot an.



Hat da denn jemand schon Erfahrung mit gemacht? Kann hier einer bestätigen, dass sein Angebot angenommen wurde und wie hoch waren dann die Gesamtkosten für den ganzen Ärger am Ende???


----------



## Reducal (23 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Lasst euch doch bitte von einem Anwalt beraten! Das Problem ist die 100-€-Deckelung für solche Verstöße, die von den Abmahnern zumeist ignoriert wird. Außerdem ist es ratsam, die Unterlassungserklärung nicht lt. Vorgabe abzusenden sondern womöglich modifiziert.

Handeln ist eine ganz schlechte Methode. Zum einen räumt man sein schuldhaftes Verhalten ein und andererseits ist man dadurch eher noch angreifbarer. 100 €, mehr sollte es bei einem "Erstverstoß" nicht geben. Und danach lässt man sich besser nicht wieder von den selben Anwälten erwischen, denn sonst wird´s mit Recht viel teurer.


----------



## tauli22 (24 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



zappel schrieb:


> Wieso meinst du die Welle kommt dann richtig in Gange? Das kommt einem Schuldgeständnis gleich? Ja jeder der sowas bekommt ist sich ja wohl seiner Schuld bewusst!



Wenn du das machst was die Abmahner von dir wollen, wittern sie Blut.
Dann kann es passieren das regelmässig ein Brief kommt. Wenn du  tatsächlich die abgemahnte Datei upgeloadet hast, ist es vermutlich  nicht die einzige oder es geht über einen längeren Zeitraum oder du bist Wiederholungstäter. Ob nun die  Abmahner mit ihren "neuen" Forderungen im Recht sind oder nicht, du bist  für diese Wegelagerer leichgläubig, naiv und schnell einzuschüchtern und  das Geld sitzt bei dir locker, also warum nicht weiterversuchen Geld  rauszupressen. Die Kuh kann man melken solange sie still hält.



zappel schrieb:


> Was ist daran falsch die einzugestehen? Über die Kosten die sich daraus ergeben lässt sich natürlich streiten!



Es geht eben nicht darum die Schuld einzusehen. Einzusehen ist was anderes und das hast du ja bereits, sonst wärst du sicherlich nicht hier im Board unterwegs. Mit der modifizierten UE siehst du die Schuld schon ein, aber du gestehst sie rechtlich eben nicht ein. Darum geht es. Du musst den Abmahnern jede Chance und jedes Argument nehmen. Und darum sollst du einen Anwalt einschalten, oder womöglich selber eine modifiziete UE abgeben und diese Deckelung auf 100 Euro als Gegenangebot zu senden.

Der Sinn einer modUE ist doch der, das jemand mit Rechtsverstand alle Forderungen aus der UE der Abmahner herausfiltert, auf die kein Anspruch besteht. Und eine UE der Abmahner ist in der Form ein Schuldeingeständnis und 30 Jahre gültig. Ein erneuter Verstoß und die holen den Wisch, den du unterschrieben hast wieder vor und dann bist du richtig fällig, 30 Jahre lang. Ausserdem kann es sein, das du einen Schadenersatzanspruch anerkennst und dich damit selbst in die Kostenfalle manövrierst.



zappel schrieb:


> Wieso? Ist es tatsächlich so, dass es dann mit den Forderungen erst richtig anfängt? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit gemacht???



Wenn nichts machst kann sogar eine einstweilige Verfügung kommen.
Wenn du bezahlst und deren UE unterschreibst, kann es sein das weitere Forderungen kommen. Du bist 30 Jahre gebunden und bei jedem Verstoß in die Richtung verlangen die dann Schadenersatz, dem du ja dann schon zugestimmt hast.
Wenn du eine modUE abgibst, versuchen sie weiter Druck aufzubauen weil sie sich nicht mit 100Euro zufrieden geben usw..

In jedem Fall verdient ein Anwalt mit, entweder der Abmahner bekommt seinen und Willen und dein Geld oder dein Anwalt schützt dich davor und es kostet dich dann auch Geld. Wenn du es alleine durchziehst und gute nerven hast, oder selbst im Rechtswesen bewandert, kostet es dich natürlich nur den ausgehandelten Betrag des Gegenangebots. Vorrausgesetzt du hältst dem Druck stand den Raff&Gier da aufbaut.

Mach dir doch mal den Spaß und ruf mal einen Anwalt an der kostenlos berät, unter dem Vorwand du wärst abgemahnt worden und willst dich jetzt richtig verhalten. Die Erstberatung ist bei denen kostenlos und unverbindlich. Die erklären  dann auch ihre Kosten. Und wie gesagt das geht es dann ab 200€ + Mwst. los. Die springen nämlich auf den Zug auf und verdienen dann mit. Bei denen ist die modUE ein ähnliches Geschäftsmodell, wie die Serienabmahnung. Da sitzen frisch fertig studierte Juristen oder Jurastudenten in Callcentern und beten dir am Telefon das Shema F vor und sagen dir, was du weiter machen musst und was es dich kostet, wenn du diese Anwaltskanzlei beauftragst diich zu retten.



zappel schrieb:


> Hat da denn jemand schon Erfahrung mit gemacht? Kann hier einer bestätigen, dass sein Angebot angenommen wurde und wie hoch waren dann die Gesamtkosten für den ganzen Ärger am Ende???



Wenn das Angebot angenommen wird, zahlst du 100€ oder den neuverhandelten Betrag (je nachdem wie schwerwiegend der Fall ist) und die Kosten für deinen Anwalt. Also bist du locker mit 350€ und mehr dabei.
Zahlst du das was die Abmahner fordern, kostets 650€ (der Betrag wird zur Zeit bei kompletten Filmen/Alben etc. gefordert) und mehr (wird das Angebot nicht angenommen verdoppeln sie den Betrag auf 1300€). Durch einen Anwalt wirst du aber sicher vor mehr Schaden bewahrt und in 99,9% aller Fälle bist du dann dann raus aus der Sache. Wenn du das alleine durchziehen willst, keine Ahnung, da gibts wenig Erfahrungen, aber unter Umständen werden die dich drangsalieren nach allen Regeln der Kunst.


----------



## Reducal (24 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



tauli22 schrieb:


> (je nachdem wie schwerwiegend der Fall ist)


Du machst den Betroffenen aber ganz schön Angst! Fälle von Leuten, die nie zuvor in so einer Sache aufgefallen sind, wurden bislang von Gerichten und Staatsanwälten (in vergleichbaren Situationen) in der Regel nicht als schwerwiegend betrachtet. Das sind einfache Fälle, für die die 100-€-Deckelung nach § 97a Abs. 2 UrhG geschaffen wurde: siehe > HIER < ein Beispiel:



> Hiernach sind die Kosten einer urheberrechtlichen Abmahnung auf 100,00  Euro begrenzt, wenn es sich um eine erstmalige Abmahnung in einem  einfach gelagerten Fall mit einer nur unerheblichen Rechtsverletzung  handelt, die außerhalb des geschäftlichen Verkehrs begangen wurde.


----------



## Heiko (25 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



Reducal schrieb:


> Du machst den Betroffenen aber ganz schön Angst! Fälle von Leuten, die nie zuvor in so einer Sache aufgefallen sind, wurden bislang von Gerichten und Staatsanwälten (in vergleichbaren Situationen) in der Regel nicht als schwerwiegend betrachtet. Das sind einfache Fälle, für die die 100-€-Deckelung nach § 97a Abs. 2 UrhG geschaffen wurde: siehe > HIER < ein Beispiel:


Das Problem ist aber, dass der Umfang einer solchen Abmahnung noch nicht gerichtlich definiert wurde. Ich habe noch keine einzige Abmahnung gesehen, die gedeckelt war.
Im vorliegenden Fall spricht IMHO einiges dafür, dass das ein Fall für die Deckelung sein könnte, die Gegenseite wird aber sicherlich einige Argumente dagegen haben.


----------



## Reducal (25 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



Heiko schrieb:


> Ich habe noch keine einzige Abmahnung gesehen, die gedeckelt war.


Wer sagt denn, dass sich die Abmahnanwälte an die Meinung des Gesetzgebers halten müssen? 





Reducal schrieb:


> ...die 100-€-Deckelung für solche Verstöße, die  von den Abmahnern zumeist ignoriert wird....


Die Anwälte haben halt eine eigene Meinung und der fahren sie wahrscheinlich recht angenehme Umsätze ein, ohne dass Gerichte bemüht werden müssen. Die paar wenigen Einzelfälle mit streitsamen Mahnungsempfängern fallen meiner Meinung nach unter "Schwund" und sind aus ökonomischer Sicht getrost zu vernachlässigen.

Es gibt andere Foren, in denen ist diese Thema Hauptthema - es gibt nahezu keine Meldung darüber, dass jemand vor Gericht gezerrt wird.


----------



## tauli22 (25 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



Reducal schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, dass sich die Abmahnanwälte an die Meinung des Gesetzgebers halten müssen?



Eventuell  bestehende Gesetze und Urteile in vergleichbaren Fällen, spätestens das Urteil im sehr wahrscheinlich nicht und niemals stattfindenden Prozess zu dieser Angelegenheit.
Das diese Advokatenschw... sich die Gesetze hinbiegen wie sie sie brauchen wissen wir. Allein die Tatsache das sie solche Geschäftsmodelle entwickeln die sich am Rande der Legalität auf jedenfall jenseits der Grenze zur Seriösität bewegen, ist schon Indiz genug. Es wird in Zusammenhang von Abmahnwellen ja auch von Missbrauch gesprochen, weshalb der §97a ja entstanden ist. 
Und es gibt genug Prozesse die auch für die Abmahner sprechen. Ein Argument ist eine Entscheidung des LG Köln, das eben die Deckelung ausgesetzt hatte, weil ein ganzes Musikalbum zum Download bereitgestellt wurde. Das gilt dann nicht mehr als Bagatell und ist kein einfach gelagerter Fall mehr. Wie das mit einem kompletten Film ist keine Ahnung.



Reducal schrieb:


> Die Anwälte haben halt eine eigene Meinung und der fahren sie wahrscheinlich recht angenehme Umsätze ein, ohne dass Gerichte bemüht werden müssen. Die paar wenigen Einzelfälle mit streitsamen Mahnungsempfängern fallen meiner Meinung nach unter "Schwund" und sind aus ökonomischer Sicht getrost zu vernachlässigen.
> Es gibt andere Foren, in denen ist diese Thema Hauptthema - es gibt nahezu keine Meldung darüber, dass jemand vor Gericht gezerrt wird.



Mein Reden, die Kalkulation basiert auf Angst, Scham und Unwissenheit bzw. Naivität der Abgemahnten. Und davon gibt es wahrscheinlich von den üblichen 20.000 Opfern einer Abmahnwelle genug die sofort zahlen und unterschreiben ohne nachzudenken. Dabei ist in keiner Form geklärt und gewährt das die Abmahner im Recht sind.

Das Geschäftsmodell Abmahnwelle


----------



## zappel (29 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Moin,

also ich bin jetzt auch die sichere Schiene gefahren, hab mir nen Anwalt genommen. Dieser hat eine modifizierte Unterlassungserklärung abgegeben und der Gegenseite ein Angebot von 400€ gemacht (statt den geforderten 650€). Ich nehme an der Anwalt weiß, dass die sich auf 100€ eh nicht einlassen. Mal sehen wie es weiter geht, bin gespannt was dann demnächst mit der Post kommt!

Lg


----------



## tauli22 (30 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

400€ etwas teuer oder? Sieht für mich, wie ein Schuldeingeständnis aus.

Das übliche Gegenangebot von 100€ zusammen mit einer modUE ist in gerichtlichen Urteilen bei einfach gelagerten Fällen bestätigt. Mehr kriegen die einfach nicht!
Die werden sich auch nicht mit 400€ zufrieden geben, machen sie nichtmal mit den 650€, wenn sie noch mehr gegen dich in der Hand haben. Die drehen die Daumenschrauben an und zwar solange bis es sie richtig Geld kostet. Und deren Serienbriefe kosten kein Geld, erst vor Gericht im Einzelfall bei Klage wirds teuer, weil sie dann einen ihrer Schatten (Stundenlohn 200€+Mwst.) damit beauftragen müssen den Prozess zu führen.

Ich kann dir sagen was passiert:
Es wird ein Brief an dich oder deinen Anwalt kommen, Gegenangebot und modUE abgelehnt. Darin argumentieren die mit irgendwelchen gerichtlichen Aktenzeichen vorheriger Urteile die zu ihren Gunsten ausgefallen sind und fordern dann noch mehr Geld innerhalb sehr kurzer Frist, mit dem Vorbehalt einer Klage. Das nennt man dann Druck aufbauen.

Jedenfalls hast du einen Anwalt eingeschaltet, der der Sache Einhalt gebieten wird. Kostet dich dann 400€ + das Honorar deines Advokaten.


----------



## R3TEX (30 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Hallo,

Habe  heute 5  schreiben  von dieser Anwaltskanzlei bekommen lt. denen ich 5  Files  gezogen haben soll.  Diese sind auf meinem Rechner aber nicht auffindbar. Dementsprechend werd ich Sie wohl auch nie gezogen haben, aber das ist auch ne ganz andere Frage.   

Hab   nach einer gewissen Einlesezeit in das Thema  herausgefunden, dass man  denen wohl eine mod UE  schicken soll.  Hab dazu auch ein Musterschreiben entdeckt: modifizierte Unterlassungserklärung

Habe dazu 2 Fragen,   die  können auch gerne per PN oder  e-mail beantwortet werden,  falls diese gegen die Boardregeln oder sonstiges  verstoßen sollten. 
1. Der Anschluss  läuft nicht auf mich sondern auf meinen  Vater. Dementsprechend wurde auch die Abmahnung an ihn addressiert obwohl er nichtmal weiß wie man den PC bedient.  Ich möchte also  noch eine Textpassage dort einbauen, die  meinen Vater eben davon Ausschließt  und mich als Verantwortlichen hinstellt. Mein Vater stellt sich da nämlich quer, der will da nix unterschreiben, was ich auch versteh. 

2. Inwiefern  kann ich denn  die  5  Titel in das schreiben einbauen?  oder sollte ich für jeden Titel ein seperates Schreiben aufsetzen?

3. Les hier immer wieder was von einem Angebot  von 100€ an die. Ich seh es aber nicht ein auch nur einen Cent an diese  Piraten zu zahlen. Außerdem gleicht dies nicht auch irgendwo einem  rechtlichen zugeständnis der Schuld, was ich ja eigentlich mit diesem Schreiben vermeiden will?

Hoffe auf Antworten / Hilfestellung. 

Vielen Dank


----------



## tauli22 (31 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



R3TEX schrieb:


> 1. Der Anschluss  läuft nicht auf mich sondern auf meinen  Vater. Dementsprechend wurde auch die Abmahnung an ihn addressiert obwohl er nichtmal weiß wie man den PC bedient.  Ich möchte also  noch eine Textpassage dort einbauen, die  meinen Vater eben davon Ausschließt  und mich als Verantwortlichen hinstellt. Mein Vater stellt sich da nämlich quer, der will da nix unterschreiben, was ich auch versteh.



Dein Vater wird wohl unterschreiben müssen, weil es sein Anschluss ist.
Inwieweit mit der modUE die Schuld auf wen anders geschoben werden kann,weiß ich nicht. Mein Rat unbedingt nen Anwalt einschalten.
Normalerweise fragt der bei deinem Provider nach ob tatsächlich die Daten abgefragt wurden und kontrolliert den Abmahner ob da alles Rechtens ist.
Er filter also aus der mitgeschickten UE der Abmahner alle grundlosen Forderungen heraus.
Dann verfasst er eine modUE mit einem Gegenangebot. Da die Tat meist nicht bestreitbar ist wird das Gegenangebot abgegeben, diese orientiert sich an der Deckelung für einfach gelagerte Fälle, weil man in einem Gerichtsporzess sich an vorherigen Urteilen orientieren wird und da wurde diese Strafe auf 100€ herunter gesetzt.
Ist deine Schuld nicht beweisbar, weil die Abmahner Fehler gemacht haben, ist das Gegenangebot Null und die modUE wird in einer Form abgegeben, die nicht nur jegliche Schuld von dir weißt und eine Wiederholungstat ausschließt, sondern auch keine Form der Verbindlichkeit an eine Vertragsstrafe ermöglicht für den Fall das du tatsächlich nochmal in so eine Falle tappst.



> 2. Inwiefern  kann ich denn  die  5  Titel in das schreiben einbauen?  oder sollte ich für jeden Titel ein seperates Schreiben aufsetzen?



Wenn alle 5 Titel unter anderem Aktenzeichen, vermutlich auch von anderem Kläger kommen, musst du 5 mal ein modUE abgegeben.
Kann aber die gleiche sein. Zusammenfassen sollte nur dein Anwalt, denn der weiß worauf er achten muss.



> 3. Les hier immer wieder was von einem Angebot  von 100€ an die. Ich seh es aber nicht ein auch nur einen Cent an diese  Piraten zu zahlen. Außerdem gleicht dies nicht auch irgendwo einem  rechtlichen zugeständnis der Schuld, was ich ja eigentlich mit diesem Schreiben vermeiden will?



Ich gehe mal davon aus das die Abmahner alles richtig gemacht haben. 
Sie sind also befugt für den Urheberrechteinhaber abzumahnen.
Sie haben deine Daten von deinem Provider erhalten, weil ein Strafverfahren eingeleitet wurde.
Deine Daten stehen in Zusammenhang mit den 5 Files, Stichwort Testdownload etc..

Stimmt das alles, wird dein Anwalt oder du selber ein Gegenangebot mit Bezug zu einigen Urteilen in dieser Sache abgeben. Das ist so Gang und Gebe. Wenn das 5 Musiktitel also einzelne Lieder waren, ist übrigens durch ein Gericht in Hamburg vor kurzem ein Urteil vom 08.10.2010, Az. 308 O 710/09 gefällt wurden. Je Titel sind 15€ Strafe angemessen. Die haben Nachfrage nach dem Titel, GEMA-Lizenzen und Downloadzahl berücksichtigt. Da wäre das Angebot deines Anwalt eben 15€ oder 5mal 15€.


----------



## zappel (6 November 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



R3TEX schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Habe  heute 5  schreiben  von dieser Anwaltskanzlei bekommen lt. denen ich 5  Files  gezogen haben soll.  Diese sind auf meinem Rechner aber nicht auffindbar. Dementsprechend werd ich Sie wohl auch nie gezogen haben, aber das ist auch ne ganz andere Frage.




Naja; also ich bin der Meinung, dass wenn so ein Schreiben kommt, wo sie den Anschlussinhaber über die IP-Adresse ermittelt haben, dann wurden die Files 100%ig runtergeladen. Aber das sollte jeder für sich wissen und ist wohl eher ein anderes Thema.



Bei mir gibts jetzt das nächste Problem, denn nachdem ich von den U+C Rechtsanwälten abgemahnt wurde wegen eines Film, mir einen Anwalt genommen habe, der ein Gegenangebot von 400€ gemacht hat, kam heute keine Antwort von U+C, sondern eine Abmahnung für einen anderen Film von einer anderen Kanzlei.
Ja, das Problem ist, was mache ich jetzt? Wenn ich jetzt wieder genauso vorgehe kommt vielleicht nächste Woche das nächste Schreiben für das nächste File! Hat irgendjemand schon Erfahrung damit? Ich hab ja keine Ahnung wie oft ich da abgefangen wurde, bzw. ob die Anwälte nicht vielleicht, was ich durchaus möglich finde, unter einer Decke stecken, d.h. einmalig ne IP-Adresse filtern und gucken was die alles runtergeladen hat und sich dann nach und nach melden!

Kann mir da also vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen oder gibt es Tipps wie man hier am besten vorgehen sollte???


----------



## Reducal (6 November 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



zappel schrieb:


> .... dass wenn so ein Schreiben kommt, wo sie den Anschlussinhaber über die IP-Adresse ermittelt haben, dann wurden die Files 100%ig runtergeladen.


Runter geladen ja, aber im Auftrag der Anwälte und zwar über den betroffenen Anschluss. Lt. Abmahnung geht es aber ums illegale zur Verfügung stellen, also ein weiter Unterschied.


----------



## zappel (6 November 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



Reducal schrieb:


> Runter geladen ja, aber im Auftrag der Anwälte und zwar über den betroffenen Anschluss. Lt. Abmahnung geht es aber ums illegale zur Verfügung stellen, also ein weiter Unterschied.




Ich versteh nicht, was du uns damit sagen willst? Wenn man via Tauschbörse etwas runterläd bietet man es solange man läd ganz automatisch auch anderen an, so funktioniert ja eine solche Börse. Auch wenn du das File nach vollständigem Download sofort in ein anderes Verzeichnis kopierst hast du es während dem Download angeboten für andere User und genau das ist illegal!


----------



## Hippo (6 November 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Hallo Reducal,
kommt da nicht der "Gag" der Filesharingprogramme zum Tragen, daß gleichzeitig das was schon runtergeladen wurde automatisch wieder zum Upload zur Verfügung gestellt wird und man selbst zum "Kleinst"server wird ?
War zumindest bei Kazaah damals so.
Konnte man zwar abschalten, wurde dann aber als Stiefkind beim Download behandelt und bekam sein Material nur häppchenweise zugeteilt


----------



## zappel (6 November 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Genau das sage ich ja. Ein Peer2Peer Netzwerk in dem jeder Server und Client ist!


----------



## Hippo (6 November 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Ohne jetzt den alten Hasen vorgreifen zu wollen, aber ich befürchte wenn Du Dich da - ich sag mal vorsichtig - aktiver betätigt hast, daß Du da ziemlich geloost hast. 

Ich meine es ist ja doch nicht ganz unbekannt (gewesen) daß das Vergnügen des Filmesaugens
a) verboten ist und
b) verdammt teuer werden kann wenn man sich erwischen läßt

Ins Kino gehen wäre definitiv billiger gewesen


----------



## zappel (6 November 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Das ist richtig und natürlich ist mir das bekannt. Ich hab mich da auch keineswegs aktiver betätigt. Es war vielmehr ne einmalige Sache die irgendwie gewaltig schief gelaufen ist. 

Aber vielleicht reden wir wieder darüber worum es in diesem Forum geht und tauschen uns darüber aus!

Ich werde nächste Woche mal zur Verbrauchenschutzzentrale gehen und mich beraten lassen, denn diese Abzocke ist sicherlich auch nicht viel besser und dem Geschäftsmodell "Turn Piracy into Profit" sollte man etwas entgegensetzen!

Eine Sendung bei Kabel 1 hat z.B. auch schonmal darüber berichtet: 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33wqTNlvclY"]YouTube        - K1 Magazin: Abmahnen und Absahnen? (4. Mai 2010)[/nomedia]


Also, um aufs eigentliche Thema dieses Forums zurückzukommen:
Hat jemand schon die Erfahrung damit gemacht von verschiedenen Rechtsanwälten wegen verschiedener Files angeschrieben worden zu sein???


----------



## Reducal (6 November 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



Hippo schrieb:


> ...kommt da nicht der "Gag" der Filesharingprogramme zum Tragen, daß gleichzeitig das was schon runtergeladen wurde automatisch wieder zum Upload zur Verfügung gestellt wird und man selbst zum "Kleinst"server wird ?


Genau so läufts - dezentrale Server halt. Wobei der Besitz von Dateien aus einer unbekannten Quelle weder strafbar noch als Schaden in ziviler Hinsicht zu bewerten ist aber eben in beide Richtungen das unrechtmäßige zur Verfügung stellen.



Hippo schrieb:


> Konnte man zwar abschalten, wurde dann aber als Stiefkind beim Download  behandelt und bekam sein Material nur häppchenweise zugeteilt


Auch das ist richtig und einige Server reagieren gar nicht erst, wenn der Zugriff auf entsprechende Shared folder nicht eingerichtet/frei gegeben ist.


----------



## Reducal (7 November 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



zappel schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon die Erfahrung damit gemacht von verschiedenen Rechtsanwälten wegen verschiedener Files angeschrieben worden zu sein???


So einen Fall habe ich noch nicht mit bekommen aber das ist durchaus denkbar, da die Abmahnanwälte die einschlägigen Filesharingfundi automatisiert durchforsten lassen.


----------



## tauli22 (7 November 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

ich denke mal wenn zwei verschiedene abmahner wegen zwei verschiedener files abmahnen sind es in sich abgeschlossene verfahren.
also wirst du in beiden fällen jeweils über einen anwalt vorgehen müssen, sie können dir auch nicht einen reinwürgen wegen wiederholungstat oder so. rein objetiv wissen die nichts von einander.
lediglich die firmen die die abmahner beauftragt haben, die abgmahnten files bei dir als bereitgestellt zu ermitteln könnten davon wissen.


----------



## zappel (7 November 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Das klingt plausibel. Da ich zum Glück nur einmalig sehr wenige Files (max. 10) via Filesharing runtergeladen habe dürfte sich die Anzahl der Abmahnungen begrenzen. Zudem ist es ja fraglich ob ich wirklich eine Abmahnug für jedes File erhalte oder ob nur einige Files gescannt wurden. In der unten verlinkten Infobroschüre wird von einer vorbeugenden Unterlassungserklärung gesprochen um weitere Abmahnungen nichtig zu machen, hat da denn hier noch niemand Erfahrung mit gemacht? Ich kann mir absolut nicht vorstellen, dass ich da ein Einzelfall bin, zumal ich auch nur einmalig recht wenig runtergeladen habe!


Folgende Infobroschüre, die ich hier weiterempfehlen möchte, habe ich im Internet gefunden: http://www.wbs-law.de/news/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/handbuch_filesharing_wbs-lawde.pdf

Hier im Forum wurde beispielsweise mehrfach die 100€-Deckelung angesprochen, die meist abgelehnt wird, dies liegt vermutlich daran:

Zitat aus der Infobroschüre, S.41 (pdf-Seite:44)


> Viele Gerichte haben bereits
> entschieden, dass es sich bei einer Abmahnung wegen
> einer Urheberrechtsverletzung durch Filesharing
> gerade nicht um eine Bagatellangelegenheit handelt.
> ...


----------



## Hippo (7 November 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



zappel schrieb:


> ... Zudem ist es ja fraglich ob ich wirklich eine Abmahnug für jedes File erhalte oder ob nur einige Files gescannt wurden....



Wenn Du die alle mehr oder weniger zeitgleich bei einem Filesharer gesaugt hast würde ich da mal damit im schlimmsten Fall rechnen daß Du von jedem Rechteinhaber eine Abmahnung kriegst.

Wie schon mal gesagt, ohne Anwalt würde ich da nicht weiter agieren. Teuer wirds so oder so


----------



## Goblin (7 November 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Wurde eigentlich schon mal jemand vom Gericht zum Zahlen verurteilt der auf die Briefe nicht reagiert hat ? Oder wurden Mahnbescheide beantragt ?


----------



## Reducal (7 November 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Mahnbescheide würden nicht beantragt werden, da so was gleich ins Klageverfahren übergeleitet werden würde. (Man beachte meine zurückhaltende Schreibweise).



> Viele Gerichte haben bereits entschieden, dass es sich bei einer Abmahnung wegen einer Urheberrechtsverletzung durch Filesharing gerade nicht um eine Bagatellangelegenheit handelt.


Den werten Gerichten haben zumeist die Abmahnanwälte das so eingeredet (...ist aber nur meine Vermutung).


----------



## zappel (7 November 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



Hippo schrieb:


> Wenn Du die alle mehr oder weniger zeitgleich bei einem Filesharer gesaugt hast würde ich da mal damit im schlimmsten Fall rechnen daß Du von jedem Rechteinhaber eine Abmahnung kriegst.
> 
> Wie schon mal gesagt, ohne Anwalt würde ich da nicht weiter agieren. Teuer wirds so oder so



Anwalt hab ich ja bereits eingeschaltet. Nach auffinden der Broschüre ist mir auch eher verständlich wieso dieser ein Gegenangebot von 400€ und nicht von 100€ gemacht hat. Ich hoffe mal, dass die Gegenseite das annimmt.

Zeitgleich bei einem Filesharer? Was heißt das genau? Also ich hab alles via Torrents gesaugt, falls es das meint?!
Andere Frage: Kommen die Abmahnungen gewöhnlich in der Reihenfolge des Runterladens oder ist die Abmahnfolge völlig beliebig? Den in der ersten Abmahnung ging es um ein File von August, im der zweiten um ein File von Mitte September, danach hab ich aber auch nix mehr geladen, nur dazwischen eben! Kann da jetzt noch was kommen oder ist das eher unwahrscheinlich?


----------



## Reducal (7 November 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



zappel schrieb:


> Kommen die Abmahnungen gewöhnlich in der Reihenfolge des Runterladens oder ist die Abmahnfolge völlig beliebig?


Kommt darauf an, wann der Verstoß festgestellt wurde. In der Regel wird das zeitnah abgearbeitet, denn die wollen ja Kohle sehen. Dabei arbeiten die Abmahner natürlich nicht zusammen, das macht jeder nach seinem eigenen Schema.


----------



## Bern10 (8 November 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Hmm, also eben mal Back to Topic.

Da gibt es ein PAUSCHALE von 650,- ?

Keine Details wie das gestückelt ist ?
Was ist das denn für eine Rechnung ?

Da heißt es Anwalts und Gerichtskosten des Verfahrens ?
(Welches noch gar nicht stattgefunden hat) 

Wie viel von den 650 Euro gehen denn dafür drauf ?

die Aufwendung, die Ihrem Provider zu erstatten waren.
Worauf belaufen die sich ? Wie hoch sind die ? sind das 2 Euro oder 648 ?

Eine pauschale ist Mumpitz ohne eine Detaillierte "Rechnung" zahlt ich kein Cent.

Wenn ich bei Amazon 3 Artikel kaufe steht da unten auch nicht eine Pauschale von 650,- Sondern jeder Artikel ist einzeln inkl. Versand und MwSt. aufgelistet !!!

Weiß du jetzt ob der XXX Film / Musik Hersteller nun 1,99 oder 500,- Euro Schadensersatz Einklagt ? Das wird ja wohl aufgeführt sein müssen !

Ergo ohne Detaillierung Auflistung welches Geld für was zu erbringen ist haben die Hochstudierten U + C Rechtsanwälte aber n Groben Schnitzer in ihrere Mahnung


----------



## Paul007 (13 November 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Hallo allen schon Abgemahnten,

habe auch eine Abmahnung (sonst wäre ich nicht hier), allerdings an meine Firma erhalten. 

Es wird das übliche vorgeworfen und soll 650 € kosten. 
Nun ist es so, 
1. dass "die Straftat" um 23.16.16 Uhr stattgefundenhaben soll - da ist aber keiner mehr im Büro
2. der Abmahnung lagen keinerlei Beweise bei (Bestätigung unserer IP von der Telekom, welche angeblich angefordert wurde)
3. auf den Firmenrechnern finden sich keine P2P Software und auch nichts von dem entsprechenden Filmchen (ich habe die Rechner ohne das wissen meiner Mitarbeiter kontrolliert.
4. Wlan hat Sicherheitskennwort, welches auch nur ich kenne.

Habe die Angelegenheit umgehend dem RA abgegeben, aber ich zweifel an, dass die "Straftat" von U+C bewiesen werden kann!

Da ich nat. nicht ausschließen kann, dass sich vieleicht ein Mitarbeiter am Abend in´s Büro gesetzt hat und vieleicht seinen privaten Rechner mit LAN Kabel eingeloggt und was geladen hat, habe ich versucht entsprechende Infos von der Telekom (wurde über meinen Anschluss, um diese Zeit, mit der angegebenen Ip diese "Straftat" begangen - schließlich wurden die Daten ja von der Telekom an U+C weitergegeben)zu bekommen. Meine Anfrage habe ich am Freitag 05.11.10 über die Service Hotline gestellt. Mir wurde versprochen, dass ich bis Montag Bescheid bekomme - vergesst es einfach - TELEKOM

Am Freitag 12.11.10 habe ich dann endlich herausbekommen, dass mein Anliegen angeblich bearbeitet wurde und mir per Post zugehen würde. Heute war immer noch nichts in der Post.

Also ich gehe davon aus, das U+C versucht hier nur abzuzocken.

Paul
demnächst mehr


----------



## Heiko (13 November 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Das ist Zivilrecht. Da muß nichts "bewiesen" werden, da reicht es in dem Fall, dass die Sache dem Richter "glaubhaft" gemacht wird.
Habt Ihr WLAN in der Firma?


----------



## Hippo (14 November 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Öhm Heiko 

*DICHMALSACHTEANSTUPF*



Paul007 schrieb:


> *... 4. Wlan hat Sicherheitskennwort, welches auch nur ich kenne.*


----------



## Paul007 (14 November 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



Heiko schrieb:


> .... Habt Ihr WLAN in der Firma?



Ja, und auch in allen Geschäftsstellen. 

Die Abmahnung ging an die Hauptgeschäftsstelle, somit wurde mir nicht mal mitgeteilt über welchen Anschluss das gelaufen sein soll.

Im Adressfeld wurde ich wie folgt angeschreiben:

*Firma*
*keine Angabe  
Mustermann xy*              ......................Mustermann steht für den Firmenname!!

wieso die "keine Angabe" schreiben ist mir nicht klar, eigentlich müssten die meinen Namen haben.

Mein Anwalt hat denen erst mal mitgeteilt, dass wir das Werk nicht heruntergeladen und verbreitet haben, ebenso bestreiten wir, dass die ermittelte IP nicht korrekt ist (wovon ich auch ausgehe). Hier warte ich halt noch auf das Schreiben der Telekom.

Darüberhinaus hat er Ihnen mitgeteilt, dass entsprechende Vorsorgemaßnahmen getroffen wurden (Sicherheitskennwort und dass keine Ports geöffnet sind) sodass eine Tauschbörsennutzung nicht möglich ist.

Ist doch richtig, dass BitTorrent offene Ports benötigt - oder ???

Bin ja mal gepannt, für den Fall unserer Unschuld müsste U+C die entstandenen RA Kosten und meine Zeitaufwendungen bezahlen. Jedenfalls sieht das mein RA so. 
Dann bekommen die eine Rechnung von mir 

Schönes Wochenende
Paul


----------



## Heiko (14 November 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



Hippo schrieb:


> Öhm Heiko
> 
> *DICHMALSACHTEANSTUPF*


Naja - bei den zahlreichen Beiträgen hier schlüpft schon mal einer durch... 

Steht auch irgendwo was über die genutzte Verschlüsselungstechnik?


----------



## Heiko (14 November 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Bittorrent braucht keine offenen Ports im gemeinten Sinn. Das Programm muß nur von innen nach außen Ports öffnen können - und das ist bei den meisten "normalen" Firewalls Standardeinstellung.


----------



## Hippo (14 November 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



Heiko schrieb:


> ...Steht auch irgendwo was über die genutzte Verschlüsselungstechnik?



Nö ...


----------



## Paul007 (14 November 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Es ist *WPA-Verschlüsselung   *WPA Modus:* TKIP(WPA)*  eingestellt

Paul

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 15:02:29 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 14:57:11 ----------




Heiko schrieb:


> Bittorrent braucht keine offenen Ports im gemeinten Sinn. Das Programm muß nur von innen nach außen Ports öffnen können - und das ist bei den meisten "normalen" Firewalls Standardeinstellung.



in der Hilfe FAQ von Bittorrent steht



> *2.2 Firewall, Router & Ports konfigurieren*
> 
> Für die Kommunikation mit dem Tracker (Server) nutzt der Client Port  6969 (TCP Incoming / Outgoing) und die Ports 6881-6889 (TCP Incoming /  Outgoing) um mit anderen Clients zu kommunizieren. Für ein- und  ausgehende Verbindungen (Outgoing) nutzt er freie Ports zwischen  1025-65535 (diese freizuschalten ist in der Regel *nicht* nötig). Um Bittorrent optimal nutzen zu können, mußt Du die Ports in deiner Firewall  freischalten oder im Router _forwarden_.
> Bei mancher NAT mußt Du den Port 6969, wenn Du mehrere Rechner im  Netzwerk betreibst, direkt auf den Rechner forwarden, auf dem der  BT-Tracker (Server) läuft.
> ...



Paul


----------



## Heiko (14 November 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

In der Regel findet ja bei den neueren Routern eine Filterung nach dem Muster "Stateful Inspection" statt. Wenn Du da von innen raus einen Port öffnest (was fast nie geblockt wird), dann darf Dir der Server von außen auf diesen Port auch Daten schicken. Deswegen muß in der Regel nichts explizit geöffnet werden.


----------



## zappel (16 November 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Ein Tipp für alle die eine Abmahnung erhalten haben:

Häufig kommt eine Abmahnung nicht alleine, sondern man bekommt scheibchenweise mehrere Abmahnungen. Ich bin jetzt leider schon bei Nr.3, rechne aber max. mit 10x insgesamt, da ich es mit dem Filesharing zum Glück nicht übertrieben habe.
Es sollte sich aber jeder überlegen, wie viele weitere Abmahnungen auf eine erhaltene noch folgen könnten, und dann mein Tipp zum Kostensparen:
Viele Anwälte bieten ein "Komplettpaket" an, d.h. sie vertreten dich für einen Festpreis in allen Abmahnungsverfahren (pro Abmahnung ein Verfahren), z.B. diese Kanzlei hier: http://www.wbs-law.de/ (für 595€) aber auch einige andere. Ein Anwalt ist meines Erachtens nach durchaus sinnvoll und notwendig, um eine geeignete modifizierte Unterlassungserklärung zu verfassen und mit der Gegenseite über ein Angebot zu verhandeln was realistisch ist (abgemahnt wird ja bekanntlich mit viel zu hohen Forderungssummen).

Also allen viel Erfolg beim Rechtsstreit!


----------



## TOOL (28 November 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Bin ICH froh endlich ein passendes Forum gefunden zu haben :smile:

Also ich habe gestern auch ein Schreiben der U+C bekommen
Der Brief wurde an meine Eltern adressiert [da auch Inhaber des internets]. Meine Eltern sollen den Porno "tori black is pretty filthy 2" geladen haben per Torrent^^
Ich [22], noch meine Eltern haben diesen Film aber geladen...

Der Rest des Schreibens ist das übliche...
650€
5100€
kurze frist... [bei mir bis zum 2.12]

eine PM genügt u ihr kriegt icqnummer, falls ihr mir persönlich helfen könnt/wollt


----------



## TOOL (28 November 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

jetzt seh ich grad: mein torrent programm welches ich mal nutzte, heißt utorrent, das schreiben vom anwalt meint aber, dass ich Bittorrent nutzte [so stehts im schreiben],mit dem ich abgeblich "tori black is pretty filthy" lud, kann ich damit meine unschuld beweisen?


----------



## Goblin (28 November 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



> torrent programm welches ich mal nutzte, heißt utorrent, das schreiben vom anwalt meint aber, dass ich Bittorrent


 
Is völlig Schnuppe wie das Programm heist. Greifen beide auf das gleiche Netzwek zu. Selber Schuld wenn man heute noch so unsichere Sachen wie Tauschbörsen nutz



> meine unschuld beweisen


 
Es ist nicht deine Aufgabe etwas zu beweisen. Im Zivilrecht ist der Fordernde in der Beweispflicht


----------



## TOOL (28 November 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

aja danke

und wie gehe ich jetzt weiter vor?


----------



## Goblin (28 November 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



> und wie gehe ich jetzt weiter vor?


 
Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist in Deutschland verboten. Mal die anderen Beiträge lesen,da steht einiges zum Thema drin


----------



## Meta (29 November 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Hallo,


mir geht es genauso. Auch so ein Brief bekommen mit den selben Forderungen.
Ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll oder was zu machen ist um es möglichst im Rahmen zu halten 
Hat jemand noch aktuelle Dinge zu berichten?

Gruß, Meta


----------



## Goblin (29 November 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



> Ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll


 
Wie wärs mit lesen ?! Sind doch nur ein paar Seiten. Steht alles schon da


----------



## Vermeer76 (6 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Gibt es bei Euch etwas Neues? Bei mir haben Sie sich seit dem 25.09.2010 nicht mehr gemeldet..... ob die nun nen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid vorbereiten? *g*

Gruss


----------



## zappel (6 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Ja bei mir gibts was Neues!

Hatte ja mittlerweile von drei Kanzleien Abwahnungen wegen 3 verschiedener Files bekommen. Hab daraufhin bei einem Anwalt ein Komplettpaket gebucht. Mein Anwalt hat dann Gegenangebote mit modifizierter Unterlassungserklärung und der halben Forderungssumme gemacht. Zwei der drei abmahnenden Anwälte haben das Angebot bereits angenommen. Der dritte wird sich vermutlich anschließen. Seitdem hab ich auch keine weitere Abmahnung bekommen und hoffe auch, dass sich die Sache damit erledigt hat!

Ich empfehle auf jeden Fall jedem, alles via Anwalt zu regeln!!!


----------



## zappel (2 Januar 2011)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

So nun kam auch die Antwort vom dritten Anwalt, der hat das Angebot auch angenommen. Seitdem kam auch keine neue Abmahnung mehr und dabei wird es dann jetzt vermutlich auch bleiben.

Also: Abmahnung erhalten? => Anwalt nehmen => Modifizierte Unterlassungserklärung mit Gegenangebot abgeben lassen => Bezahlen => Nie wieder illegaler Dateiaustausch via Filesahring-Netzwerk!

Over and Out! :-D


----------



## lulullu (4 Januar 2011)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Freut mich ja, dass es bei dir geklappt hat. Allerdings muss man aufpassen, dass einen der eigene Anwalt nicht noch schröpft. Hier sollte vorher ein Pauschalhonorar vereinbart werden. Wenn der eigene Anwalt nach Streitwert abrechnet, kann es richtig teuer werden. Außerdem sollte er ein bißchen Plan von Filesharing und Urheberrecht haben-

Meiner Ansicht nach braucht man auch nicht zwingend einen Anwalt. Anwalt hat halt den Vorteil, dass man die Sache aus dem Kopf hat und professionell geregelt bekommt.

Man kann auch selber eine modifizierte Unterlassungserklärung abgeben und Vergleichsangebot machen. 

Vorlagen zu modifizierten Unterlassungserklärungen gibt es genug im Netz. Mit einmal googlen habe ich z.B. das

http://www.zahnarzt-dr-mueller.com/ModUE.html

oder das hier

http://abmahnung-wegen-urheberrechtsverletzung.de/abmahnung-urheberrecht/muster-unterlassungserklaerung-vorlage-modifizierte-unterlassungserklaerung/]Muster Unterlassungserklärung – Vorlage Modifizierte Unterlassungserklärung

Aber man sollte schon ein bißchen Vertsändnis für Jura haben. Die auf der Gegenseite bei den Abmahnern sind Profis, die Ahnung vom Urheberrecht haben und auch gut einschüchtern können.

http://abmahnung-wegen-urheberrechtsverletzung.de]Abmahnung wegen Urheberrechtsverletzung - Abmahnung Urheberrecht gefällt mir nach ein bißchen lesen gut. Scheint Ahnung zu haben.

Grüße


----------



## osiris (11 Januar 2011)

*Abmahnung U+C Regensburg bei SAT 1 Akte 20.11*

http://www.sat1.de/ratgeber_magazine/akte/topthemen/internet/content/47914/

Schaut mal hier. Hier wurde mal über Anwälte aus Sonnenburg T plus einen Buchstaben und B plus einen Buchstaben  

Hiervon gab es auch keine Stellungnahme. Und es gab nur eine kurze Info. Vielleicht gibt es ja einen Livestreams! 




Home
Top-Themen
AKTE  Schicksal
Kontakt


Forum
Archiv
Karriere
 


*Hunderte Euro Strafe für einen ekligen Pornofilm: Wenn junge  Familien plötzlich zahlen sollen*

*11.01.2011 22:20*



            „Ich habe Angst, ins Internet zu gehen.“, sagt uns Petra D. Der  Grund: Einige Wochen zuvor hat sie eine Abmahnung bekommen wegen  angeblichen Downloads und Verbreitens eines urheberrechtlich geschützten  Porno-Fils. 650 Euro fordert eine Anwaltskanzlei von ihr. Bei  Nichtzahlung droht die mit einer erheblichen Verteuerung der Kosten.  Petra D. soll auf einer Internet-Tauschbörse unterwegs gewesen sein –  erinnern kann sie sich daran aber nicht, auch der Film ist ihr gänzlich  unbekannt. In der AKTE-Redaktion haben sich gleich Dutzende Zuschauer  mit dem gleichen Problem gemeldet.
Wie gelangen die Kanzleien an die Adressen? Wie hoch ist die  Fehlerwahrscheinlichkeit? Wie geht man am besten gegen die Abmahner vor?  Was sagen die deutschen Gerichte?

AKTE hakt nach
Was  meinen Sie zu diesem Thema? Diskutieren Sie im Forum


----------



## Peppy77 (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

:wall::wall:Hallo erstmal!!!!:wall::wall:
Ich habe auch Post (27.12.2010) von U+C Rechtsanwälte bekommen Sie behaupten Ich habe am 11.12.2010 einen Film bei Bittorrent runtergeladen!!! 
Ganz davon abgesehen das ich seit langen keine Torrent/Mule downloader mehr nutze, da nen Bekannter vor nem Jahr oder länger dies problem schon hatte und Ich dies Risiko seither nicht mehr eingehe. 
WLan ist aus!Es sind Keine Kinder im Haus nur Ich nutze den PC+Verbindung und Ich habe den Film 1000% nicht Runtergeladen und kann ich mir dies nicht erklären auser die ham ne makke oder Würfeln einfach die Adressen aus (sorry)!!!
650€ bis 3.01.2011 wollen die haben und diese erklärung Unterschrieben zurück. 
Habe dort angerufen ne 0180....Nr keine Normale Telefonnummer wie Ordentliche Anwälte im Telefonbuch haben: Ich bekomme ALG2 habe eh kein Geld und den Film nichtmal geladen daher kann und will ich das nicht bezahlen!! Wateschleife 2min später sind es nur noch 350€ worauf ich Lachen muste HABE Ich nicht! 
Wir können uns auf raten a 25€ einigen sagt der da zumir aber die Unterlassungserklärung muss definitv Unterschrieben zurück geschickt werden!!! 
Die muss Ich aber nichtmal genau Lesen überfliegen reicht es ist 
Ansich nen Geständniss die kosten für die Hampelmänner übernimmt man auch direkt noch irgendwas steht noch von 25.000€ da drin Ratenzahlungen kosten 2€ je rate extra!
Nicht mit mir stehe zu meinen Taten wenn Ich was mache aber nur dann sonst nicht!! Niemals!!! 
Wollt drunter schreiben das Ich ausschliessen kann das es von mir geladen wurde WLan ist auch aus Ich kann daher auch nix zugeben!Deshalb gehe Ich davon aus das der Fehler bei ihnen liegt und Sie diesen nun korregieren werden! Ich gehe davon aus nichtmehr von Ihnen zu hören!!
Hochachtungsvoll.....

Denn nun zum Film: 
:wall: Vivian Schmitt - Der Geschlechtsvollzieher!!!! 
Was`n das für ne SCHEIIIIIIIIIIIse ( Eis am Stiel 2010 oder so ) !!!!!!!
Mist Hochglanz Filmchen würd nichtmal volltrunken auf die Idee kommen sowas zu laden!!!
Wenn dir im Kornfeld kein H... schwellt, aber als verteidigung kann Ich das wohl schlecht angeben!!!!

Aufgepast: EMail an [email protected] Sat1 ist da dran hilft nicht direkt aber die sind dran und suchen mehr Informationen denn:

Beim Zappen seh Ich im Jan. Akte2011 auf SAT1 und als erstes 
(ne U und C Mahnungen) und glaubwürdig erscheinende Personen (Familie mit Kleinkindern und eine Frau die sich seither kaum noch ins Netz traut dazu nur nen Steinzeitrechner und ne langsame Verbindung besitzt) die nichtmal die erforderliche Software besitzen und haben auch Post bekommen!!


----------



## Hippo (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Mit Abmahnungsgeschichten ist nicht zu spaßen.
Mein Rat; geh zu dem für Dich zuständigen Gericht und besorge Dir beim Rechtspfleger einen Beratungsschein für eine Erstberatung beim Anwalt.
(H IV-Bescheid mitnehmen!)
Der Anwalt wird Dir dann mit Dir das weitere Vorgehen besprechen und ggf auch beim Gericht die entsprechenden Anträge auf Prozeßkostenhilfe stellen
Alleine kommst Du aus der Sache nicht raus. Tritt auch nicht weiter alleine mit der U-C in Kontakt. Eine falsche Äußerung ist schnell gemacht.


----------



## Reducal (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



Peppy77 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Film 1000% nicht Runtergeladen ...


Darum geht es ja auch nicht, denn die Anwälte (besser deren beauftragten Techniker) haben die Datei direkt von deinem Rechner runter geladen, den Hashwert mit dem Original verglichen und die IP der Verbindung zu deinem Anschluss zurück verfolgt.



Peppy77 schrieb:


> Sat1 ist da dran hilft nicht direkt aber die sind dran ...


Die sind gar nichts! Da macht womöglich ein Praktikant einen Bericht und sucht nach reißerischen Themen um selbst gut da zu stehen.


----------



## Vermeer76 (26 März 2011)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Hi zusammen,

wollte mal Fragen ob jemand schon nen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid von denen bekommen hat?

Ich zum glück noch nicht. Seit die mir vor 5 Monaten den doppelten Betrag in Rechnung gestellt haben, und ich nicht mehr darauf reagiert habe, habe ich nichts mehr von denen gehört.

Ich glaube die sind nur aufs schnelle Geld aus. Ich hatte denen ja auch die 100 Euro nach §97A angeboten, welche diese jedoch nicht angenommen haben, da es angeblich nen Streitwert von 25.000 Euro wären (komisch wie die darauf kommen bei nur einen Film) Im Internet stehen mehrere Vergleichbaren Fälle, wo nur 1.300 Euro an Streitwert angesetzt werden.

Ich bin mir sicher, die wissen genau, das sie selber sich in eine grauzone aufgehalten haben, um an meine IP Adresse dran zu kommen. Gibt genug Youtoube Filme, wo genau die Machenschaften von solchen Firmen durcfhleuchtet haben. Und scheinbar wissen die, das sie vor Gericht keine Changen haben....

Wünsche noch einen schönen Tag...


----------



## Goblin (26 März 2011)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



> wollte mal Fragen ob jemand schon nen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid von denen bekommen hat?


Da kommt kein Mahnbescheid. Sowas geht eigentlich sofort ins Klageverfahren. Oder auch nicht


----------



## Heiko (2 April 2011)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Richtig. Ein Mahnverfahren ist in dem Zusammenhang nicht vorgesehen.


----------



## Antiscammer (2 April 2011)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Doch, die Filesharing-Abmahner verschicken des öfteren Mahnbescheide. 
Dann muss man binnen 14 Tagen widersprechen, Rücksendung des Formulars ans Gericht. Dann kann der Abmahner sich überlegen, ob er klagt.

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Klage, wenn man eine modifizierte Unterlassungserklärung abgibt und nicht zahlt, liegt bei 0,5 Prozent.

Im Forum bei Netzwelt.de gibt es ausführliche Infos zu Filesharing-Abmahnungen.


----------



## Vermeer76 (18 April 2011)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Meines Wissens nach kommt erst ein Mahnbescheid, welchen man innerhalb von 14 Tagen wiedersprechen muss. Und dabei knicken dann die letzten Abgemahnten meistens ein, und zahlen freiwillig.

Und erst dann, wenn der Abgemahnte den Mahnbescheid wiederspricht, kann der Kläger eine Klage beim Amtsgericht einreichen.

Und genau diesen Schritt überlegen sich die Abmahner sehr gut. Denn sie wissen genau auf welchem dünnen Eis die sich bewegen. Denn u.a. müssen diese ja dann offen legen wie diese an die Daten gekommen sind. Und müssten somit zugeben, das sie das gleiche Filesharing Programm wie der Abgemahnte benutzt haben.

Und auch dann ist der Ausgang der Klage offen. Denn es gibt wie gesagt den §97A, der bei geringen und erstmaligen Verstoss, den Abgemahnten max. 100 Euro in Rechnung gestellt wird. Und diese 100 Euro lohnen sich nicht wirklich für so einen Anwalt. Dieser hofft eher darauf, das der Abgemahnte aus Angst freiwillig bezahlt.

Wäre dem nicht so, wie ich schreibe, und der Anwalt wäre im 100% Recht, dann würde der doch nicht über ein halbes Jahr warten, bis er den Abgemahnten verklagt... oder?

In diesem Sinne.... einen schönen Tag....


----------



## Goblin (18 April 2011)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



> Und erst dann, wenn der Abgemahnte den Mahnbescheid wiederspricht, kann der Kläger eine Klage beim Amtsgericht einreichen


Nööö,man kann auch direkt klagen. Reagiert man auf den Mahnbescheid nicht,kommt ein Vollstreckungsbescheid,macht man dann auch nichts,kommt der Gerichtsvollzieher

Es heist überigens widersprechen,also ohne e


----------



## Hippo (18 April 2011)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



Goblin schrieb:


> ...Es heist überigens widersprechen,also ohne e



und dann *ü*brigens - auch ohne "e" und "heist" mit "ß"


----------



## Reducal (19 April 2011)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



Vermeer76 schrieb:


> Und genau diesen Schritt überlegen sich die Abmahner sehr gut. Denn sie wissen genau auf welchem dünnen Eis die sich bewegen. Denn u.a. müssen diese ja dann offen legen wie diese an die Daten gekommen sind. Und müssten somit zugeben, das sie das gleiche Filesharing Programm wie der Abgemahnte benutzt haben.


Na und? Seit wann ist die Nutzung von derartigen Programmen illegal? Es geht doch nur immer darum, dass das anonyme zur Verfügung stellen (veröffentlichen) unzulässig ist. Die Anwälte könnten, wenn sie wollten, freilich ordentlich vom Leder ziehn und zwar ohne dass da "dünnes Eis" zu befürchten wäre.




Vermeer76 schrieb:


> Dieser hofft eher darauf, das der  Abgemahnte aus Angst freiwillig bezahlt.


Ob voller Forderungsbetrag oder nur die 100 €uronen, das Abmahngeschäft basiert auf der möglichst  widerstandslosen Zahlungsbereitschaft der Angeschriebenen.




Vermeer76 schrieb:


> der Anwalt ... würde der doch nicht über ein halbes Jahr warten, bis er den  Abgemahnten verklagt... oder?


Die Anwälte haben Zeit und mancher Abgemahnte zahlt irgend wann auch ohne Not mal eben doch noch. Manche haben bei den ersten Schreiben kein Geld  und da lohnt es sich für die Anwälte nach zu betteln.


----------



## BjoernP (26 April 2011)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Ob ein Mahnverfahren kommt oder nicht, hängt von zweierlei Maß ab. Zum einen der strafrechtliche Belang, zum anderen der zivilrechtliche Anspruch.

Der strafrechtliche Belang bezieht sich ausschließlich auf die geforderte Unterlassungserklärung. Wer diese (auch in modifizierter Form) abgibt, hat die strafrechtliche Komponente erfüllt, so die UE oder modUE akzeptiert wurde. Diese Unterlassungserklärung ist strafbewehrt. Sie gilt ein Leben lang und nicht, wie so oft zu lesen, "nur" 30 Jahre.

Alles Weitere ist nun zivilrechtlich. Das betrifft sämtliche Kosten, die in dieser Angelegenheit gefordert werden, inkl. Rechtsanwalts- und Verfahrenskosten. Um diese einfordern zu können, bedarf es einen gerichtl. Mahnbescheid.


----------



## Reducal (27 April 2011)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



BjoernP schrieb:


> Der strafrechtliche Belang bezieht sich ausschließlich auf die geforderte Unterlassungserklärung. Diese Unterlassungserklärung ist strafbewehrt.


Heißt das, wer eine abgibt, macht sich strafbar oder wie nun? Du schreibst hier zwar g´scheit daher, aber die zwei Problemfelder sollte man dennoch nicht in einen Topf schmeißen.

Generell gilt, dass


Urheberrechtsverletzungen zivile Ansprüche der Rechteinhaber nach sich ziehen können (Schadenersatz) und Rechteinhaber Anspruch auf Unterlassung im Wiederholungsfall haben
Urheberrechtsverletzungen nach dem UrhG auch strafrechtlich relevant verfolgt werden können.
Letzteres erfolgt nur auf Antrag der Rechteinhaber oder derer Vertreter, also nicht von Amts wegen. Dies bedeutet, dass eine Strafanzeige erstattet werden muss, wenn eine Verfolgung gewünscht ist.

Bei einer gleichzeitigen Strafverfolgung tritt die Klärung ziviler Ansprüche formal zurück, was die Beitreibung ziviler Forderungen zeitlich verdrängt. Wird dann das Strafverfahren gegen den Verdächtigen eingestellt, hat dieser eine bedeutend bessere Position in einem anstehenden Zivilverfahren, wenn ihm im Strafverfahren z. B. eine Tat nicht nachgewiesen werden konnte. Eine Einstellungsverfügung einer StA ist somit eine Schuldbefreiung frei Haus. Dass dies von Abmahnsozietäten nicht gewünscht wird, dürfte wohl klar sein. Im Umkehrschluss bedeutet das, dass man an einer Strafverfolgung in der Regel gar nicht interessiert ist.
In der Vergangenheit wurden Strafverfahren nur deshalb angestoßen, weil man über diese Verfahren auf recht simple Weise die Daten des Anschlussinhabers aus der Störung in Erfahrung bringen konnte, um die Abmahnung auf den Weg bringen zu können. Als dann aber einzelne Staatsanwaltschaften damit begonnen hatten, unter Hilfe einzelner Gerichte, die Anzeigen reihenweise abzuweisen, war es schnell vorbei mit der Anzeigerei. Erschwerend kam hinzu, dass das BVerfG die Vorratsdatenspeicherung gekippt hatte und somit es an der Rechtsgrundlage für die Datenerhebung mangelte. Die aber spielt beim berechtigtem Interesse der Rechteinhaber nun kein Rolle mehr, so dass die Daten auch zivil (ohne Strafanzeige) zeitnah über einen Feststellungsbeschluss erhoben werden können. Das AG Köln ist da übrigens für einige Sozietäten sehr fleißig und spült darüber nicht wenige €uronen in die Staatskasse.

Leute, die von einer Abmahnung betroffen sind, müssen _nicht_ damit rechnen, wegen der selben Sache auch angezeigt zu werden. Auch wenn das so womöglich in den Abmahnschreiben drin steht, so ist das nur ein Teil der Drohkulisse, die von den Anwälten beabsichtigt aufgebaut ist. Die pusten die Backen auf und was dabei raus kommt ist nicht selten nur heißer Wind! Insbesondere als Anschlussinhaber, der sich keiner Schuld bewusst ist, lohnt es sich, Gegenwind zu erzeugen (keine Zahlungspflicht bei Mitstörerhaftung, 100-€-Deckelung). Bei einem Anschlussinhaber (dem die eigentliche Tat nicht nachgewiesen werden kann) würde strafrechtlich theoretisch nie eine Verurteilung zu Stande kommen, wieso sollte er dann zivil auch etwas zahlen müssen?

Wer aber in einer Unterlassungserklärung angibt, den Schaden wissentlich begangen oder grob fahrlässig begünstigt zu haben, der begibt sich auf dünnes Eis. In der Tat, der gibt es zu, strafrechtlich relevant gehandelt zu haben.

Prinzipiell sollte sich jeder, von so einer Abmahnung Betroffener, professionelle Hilfe durch einen erfahrenen Anwalt nehmen. Ahnungsloses Gewurschtl kann teuer werden!


----------



## BjoernP (27 April 2011)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



Reducal schrieb:


> Heißt das, wer eine abgibt, macht sich strafbar oder wie nun?



Das heißt, wer die UE / modUE abgibt, wendet die strafrechtliche Weiterverfolgung ab.

Der RI bzw. sein Anwalt muss allein aus dem Grund schon Strafantrag stellen, damit er überhaupt an die Daten des IP-Nutzers kommt. Hat er diese, wird abgemahnt und somit eine Unterlassung gefordert, die der Abgemahnte erklären soll. Tut der Abgemahnte dies nicht, kann der RI (sein Anwalt) eine einstweilige Vefügung auf Unterlassung beantragen, die dann richtig teuer werden kann. Nur hier greift das Strafrecht.

Der gestellte Strafantrag deckt in aller Regel sowohl straf- als auch zivilrechtliche Ansprüche ab. Wird die UE / modUE angenommen, ist der strafrechtliche Aspekt erledigt. Alles Weitere ist dann zivilrechtlich relevant.

Das meinte ich mit meiner Aussage.


----------



## Reducal (27 April 2011)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*



BjoernP schrieb:


> Der RI bzw. sein Anwalt muss allein aus dem Grund schon Strafantrag stellen, damit er überhaupt an die Daten des IP-Nutzers kommt.


Das sitmmt doch gar nicht! Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, machen da die Staatstanwaltschaften schon seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr mit, das war einmal!

Die Anwälte phishen die IP-Adressen aus ihren eigenen Sessions mit den Störern ab, sortieren sie nach Provider, die noch kurzzeitig speichern und lassen die dazu gehörigen Daten des physikalischen Ursprungs bei den Providern sichern. Zeitgleich holen sie sich einen Beschluss bei einem AG zur Auskunft der Daten und reichen diesen den Providern nach. Daraufhin (passiert alles automatisiert innert weniger Stunden/Tage) erhalten die Abmahner die gewünschten Datensätze und verarbeiten diese nach freien Kapazitäten (in den Folgemonaten) zu Serienbriefen an die ermittelten Anschlussinhaber.



BjoernP schrieb:


> Der gestellte Strafantrag deckt in aller Regel sowohl straf- als auch zivilrechtliche Ansprüche ab.


Wie kann das sein, wenn doch zumeist gar kein Strafantrag gestellt wird? Wie kann es sein, dass in früheren Verfahren oft von der Verfolgung abgesehen und die Verfahren mit der Begründung eingestellt wurden, dass etwaige zivile Ansprüche von der Entscheidung nicht betroffen sind?


----------



## Vermeer76 (4 Mai 2011)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Nun ja, ich finds trozdem komisch das sich die beiden Anwälte nach meiner abgegebenen mod. Unterlassungserklärung nur noch 1x mit der doppelten Rechnung gemeldet haben und danach nicht mehr.

Wären Sie sich ihrer Sache so sicher, hätten diese doch schon längst versucht mich zu verklagen. Oder wer verzichtet schon freiwillig so lange auf sein ihm "zustehendes"  Geld? 

Aber mir solls recht sein....


----------



## Brutus (2 Juni 2011)

*AW: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg*

Hi, 
  ich wurde auch zum Opfer des Abmahnwahns und bekam im September des letzten Jahres zu Unrecht ein Abmahnschreiben der Rechtsanwaltskanzlei „Urmann und Collegen“. Mir wurde vorgeworfen einen Film (Anal Acrobats 5) über ein Filesharingprogramm runtergeladen zu haben und anderen Nutzer durch Freigabe zum Download zur Verfügung gestellt zu haben. Die Höhe der Forderung betrug 650EUR und außerdem verlangten die Rechtsanwälte eine unterschriebene Unterlassungserklärung. Völlig schockiert über diese Anschuldigung begab ich mich auf die Suche nach einem Rechtsanwalt, zumal ich mich mit der Gesetzeslage und Vorgehensweise nicht auskannte.  Ich googelte und fand eine Rechtsanwältin die schon Erfahrung mit dieser und anderen Abmahnanwälte gesammelt hatte. Die Rechtsanwältin Jxxx Cxxx (Homepage) aus Mannheim beriet mich telefonisch und bat mir ihre Hilfe zu einem fairem Honorar an. Sie fasste eine modifizierte Unterlassungserklärung und erklärte den Abmahnern den Krieg, zumal ich völlig zu Unrecht beschuldigt wurde.  Der zweite Brief der RA U+C kam dann 5 Monate später und in diesem wurde die Forderung auf 450EUR gesenkt, fundierte Beweise die meine Schuld beweisen  wurden nicht vorgelegt. Daraufhin schrieb meine Anwältin einen erneuten und letzten Brief und wies alle Anschuldigungen juristisch  zurück. Seitdem hörte ich nichts mehr und hoffe nun dass sich die Sache erledigt hat. Ihr solltet euch auf jeden Fall juristisch beraten lassen und niemals diese vorgefertigte Unterlassungserklärung unterschreiben, damit schaufelt ihr euch euer eigenes Grab.

[modedit] Bitte keine Klarnamen im Forum posten


----------



## coupe (10 Juli 2011)

*Hallo, schön das es dieses Forum gibt. Ich bin auch betroffener.Im Dezember bekam ich 3 Briefe über Sexfilmchen.*
*Wie immer 650 eTermin kanpp gehalten.. Im April und Mai kamen wieder Briefe..*
Insgesamt sind es nun 15 Stk. Zeitfenster der Filmchen Juli-August..
1) Warum versenden die nicht alle auf einmal?

2) Ich hatte Wlan verschlüßelt, es sind mehrer User im Haus an dem Rechner.Auf meinem Namen läuft der Anschluss.
Die Filme sind nicht auf dem Rechner zu finden!???

3) Ich habe darauf nen PC Spezialisten mal schauen lassen..Befund Trojaner auf dem Rechner..
Es war kein Filesharing Programm auf dem PC.
Dieser sagte man kann einfach mit nem Tool IP Scannen, und auf IP Adressen zugreifen, Rechner sperren,formatieren etc alles kein Problem.
Dazu gibt es Programm die IP Adressen verschleiern!!*Und andere die IP Adressen copieren*..Wahnsinn..
Er hat mein Wlan ausgeschaltet, alles neu installiert, Schutzmaßnahmen gemacht, sagte 100% Sicherheit gibt es nicht.
Immer den Rechner bei nicht benutzen aus machen, Modemeinstellung kontrollieren.etc.
Aufs eigene Internettempo achten..

Nun nach den ersten Briefe war ich beim Anwalt, dieser verfasste ne andere Unterlassungserklärung. ohne Summe zu bieten.
Nach den letzten Briefen den wir wieder wiedersprachen, sagte er nun abwarten oder Geld anbieten...

Ich persönlich denke nicht dran zu zahlen, ist für mich ein Schuld geständniss. Wir vertrauen unseren Anwalt seit dem nicht mehr richtig.
Klar um die Zermürbtechnik los zu werden ist man fast geneigt was zu bieten.Man fühlt sich Hilflos.
Jeder Brief im Briefkasten setzt Panik frei.Niemand hilft einen richtig..Jeder sagt was anderes ..
Unsere Versicherung hat die Sache nicht übernommen, zahlen den Anwalt immer selber. Denken drüber nach den Privaten Rechtschutz zu kündigen.
Hoffe hier auf Unterstützung und Hilfe..da mit .... nicht siegt.

Allen viel Glück


----------



## Reducal (10 Juli 2011)

coupe schrieb:


> Hoffe hier auf Unterstützung und Hilfe..


Wie sollen wir dir hier helfen können, wo wir doch keine Rechtsberatung leisten dürfen? Dein Anwalt hat das getan, was er konnte - der kocht auch nur mit Wasser! Die Gegenseite ist abgebrüht und wahrscheinlich auch etwas erfahrener in solchen Sachen, doch das sollte dich nicht einschüchtern!

Du hast nun festgestellt, dass mehrere Rechner von verschiedenen Nutzern auf einen/deinen Internetzugang zugreifen. Nun ist es Sache der Abmahner festzustellen, wer diese Urheberrechtsverletzungen begangen haben könnte. Du bist anscheinend lediglich der Anschlussinhaber, womit dich allenfalls die s. g. Mitstörerhaftung treffen könnte. Für mich ist das aber kein Punkt, über den es zu diskutieren gilt. Auch im Internetzeitalter kann man nicht einfach Schuldzuweisungen treffen, ohne konkretem Bestand.

Wenn schon mehrere Leute einen Internetanschluss nutzen, kann es sein, dass auch Besucher dieser Leute gelegentlich über deinen Internetanschluss online gehen? Im Sinne der Abmahner würde man nun eine Art "Fahrtenbuch für Internetverbindungen" fordern, doch so was gibt es nicht, das wäre realitätsfremd und außerdem nachträglich nicht zu realisieren. Also, wären deine Schuldausschließungsgründe erst noch zu widerlegen und das sollte man in Ruhe einem Gericht überlassen - sollen doch die Regensburger klagen!


----------



## Hippo (10 Juli 2011)

coupe schrieb:


> ...
> 3) Ich habe darauf nen PC Spezialisten mal schauen lassen..Befund Trojaner auf dem Rechner..
> Es war kein Filesharing Programm auf dem PC.
> Dieser sagte man kann einfach mit nem Tool IP Scannen, und auf IP Adressen zugreifen, Rechner sperren,formatieren etc alles kein Problem.
> ...



Inwieweit wurden diese Erkenntnisse beweisbar gesichert?
Könnte in einem Verfahren wichtig werden.


----------



## Heiko (10 Juli 2011)

Was bitte versteht man unter "IP Adressen kopieren"?


----------



## Vermeer76 (23 August 2011)

Mal ne Frage an alle.. ist bereits schon jemand von Euch vor Gericht von diesen Anwälten verklagt worden? Mich lassen Sie komischerweise und zum Glück in Ruhe... und das obwohl ich mir keinen Anwalt genommen habe, welcher nen Vergleich ausgehandelt hat.


----------



## Antiscammer (23 August 2011)

Klagen vor Gericht sind selten, kommen aber vor. Genaue Zahlen darüber gibt es nicht, gemäß umstrittener Schätzungen handelt es sich wohl um eine Wahrscheinlichkeit von 0.5 - 1 Prozent. Insgesamt sollen aber momentan angeblich die Zahlen der Gerichtsverfahren steigen, und besonders wahrscheinlich wird ein Gerichtsverfahren dann, wenn man sich als Laie mit selbstverfassten Schreiben unqualifiziert gegenüber dem Anwalt geäußert hat. Ungefähr nach dem Motto "Üch war das nüch".


----------



## nikon82 (26 November 2011)

Schönen Guten Tag,

jetzt möchte ich auch mal was dazu schreiben. Vor ca. einem Jahr haben wir auch Post von den U+C Rechtsanwälten bekommen (gleich 4 mal wo je 650 Euro gezahlten werden sollten), also so wie bei allen hier. Wie bei vielen auch waren Ip und Uhrzeit gelistet etc. ( wobei hier auch bei uns Uhrzeiten dabei waren wo jeder Arbeitende Mensch am schlafen ist ). Also habe ich dann auch das Internet aufgesucht mich Informiert und eine mit einem Anwalt erstellte modifizierte Unterlassungserklärung angefertigt ( desweiteren das Angebot nach § 97a die 100 Euro zu bezahlen ) und per einschreiben abgeschickt. Jetzt haben wir wieder Post bekommen 4 mal, wo drin steht das U+C die Briefe erhalten hat, nur noch keine Zahlungseingänge verbucht worden sind und wir ganze 4 mal ca 1300 Euro Zahlen sollen.

Jetzt meine Frage, ist bei jemanden auch schon sowas passiert und wie hat er darauf reagiert.

grüße


----------



## Heiko (26 November 2011)

Du solltest Dich unbedingt mal wieder mit Deinem Anwalt unterhalten. Bei den erwähnten Beträgen brauchst Du wirklich fachkundige Hilfe.


----------



## Reducal (26 November 2011)

nikon82 schrieb:


> Wie bei vielen auch waren Ip und Uhrzeit gelistet etc. ( wobei hier auch bei uns Uhrzeiten dabei waren wo jeder Arbeitende Mensch am schlafen ist ).


So was passiert, wenn entweder der Computer auch zur nachtschlafenden Zeit an und online ist (dabei reicht es, wenn im Hintergrund diverse Programme aktiv und Ordner freigegeben sind) oder wenn es sich z. B. gar nicht um die IP des Anschlusses von dem abgemahnten handelt.


----------



## Manni200 (27 November 2011)

Hallo alle, ja, bei mir ist es auch so. Ich habe vor genau einem Jahr auch Post von U+C bekommen, 5mal mit je 650€ Forderung. Habe dann einen Rechtsanwalt genommen und eine mU für jedes Schreiben zurückgeschickt, aber ohne denen auch noch 100€ anzubieten. Gestern hab ich dann Post von U+C bekommen, wo drin steht, das sie die Unterlassungserklärung bekommen hätten, aber noch kein Zahlungseingang verbuchen konnten. Es ist erst ein Brief, aber ich bin mir sicher, das nächste Woche die anderen folgen. Das wären dann 5 mal 1286,80€. SPINNEN DIE??? Ich weiß noch nicht mal wofür, ICH habe NIE dort etwas runter geladen


----------



## Hippo (27 November 2011)

Gilt auch für Dich - ohne Anwalt geht in dem Stadium nichts mehr


----------



## Manni200 (27 November 2011)

Also mir ist vollkommen klar, das ich da einen Anwalt brauche. Aber das muss auch alles bezahlt werden, das sind wieder 250€ pro Schriftstück, wie soll ich das alles bezahlen??? Ich lebe in Trennung, mein Sohn studiert, ich bin "nur" ein normal verdienender Arbeiter. Da muss doch ein Fehler in unserem Rechtsstaat liegen, das kann doch alles nicht sein. Nein, unser Staat verdient sogar noch daran!!! Also ich hätte große Lust auf totale Konfrontation zu gehen, Gegenklage, wegen Verleumdung oder übler Nachrede oder so etwas. Das kann doch alles nicht sein, wo leben wir denn??? Ich war noch nie Arbeitslos, habe immer alles sofort und immer bezahlt, wie können die mit so etwas durch kommen???


----------



## Hippo (27 November 2011)

Dann lies Dir mal den und andere Threads durch.
Da hilft Dir keine Trennungsgeschichte und kein Studium des Sohnes. Gegen die kommst Du alleine nicht an


----------



## Reducal (27 November 2011)

Manni200 schrieb:


> Also ich hätte große Lust auf totale Konfrontation zu gehen, Gegenklage, wegen Verleumdung oder übler Nachrede oder so etwas.


Du meinst, du machst so eine Billiganzeige bei der Polizei? In deiner Sache geht es um Zivilrecht und du willst mit Strafrecht kontern - das ist sinnlos, ziellos und bringt dich letztlich auch nicht weiter. Entweder du zahlst, nimmst dir einen Anwalt oder wurschtelst dich allein durch die Sache. Ob letzteres aber wirklich gut geht, kann durchaus bezweifelt werden.


----------



## David123 (28 November 2011)

Hi,

alles hat bei mir angefangen, als zwei schreiben am 06. Septebmer 11 von den U + C leuten bei uns angekommen sind. Da war ich natürlich erstmal baff, als da stand das ich für 2 XXX Filme, die ich angeblich aus einer dieser "P2P" Netzwerke runtergeladen bzw. hochgeladen habe soll, jeweils 650 € zahlen soll. Darauf hin habe ich mich erstmal im Internet ein bisschen schlauf gemacht und habe herausgefunden, dass grade diese U + C Anwälte einfach Mahnungen raushauen, wo immer wieder der selbe betrag erwähnt wird. Immer wieder die selbe masche. Überall gibt es im Internet solche Foren wie hier, wo das selbe Thema behandelt wird. Darauf hin war ich sehr stutzig, und wir haben erstmal einen Anwalt eingeschaltet, der sich um die sache gekümmert hat. In einem schreiben, dass an die U + C Rechtsanwälte ging stand, dass wir nie irgendwelche Programme drauf hatten, die aus solchen P2P Netzwerken was runterladen oder das wir es auch nie "manuell" getan hätten. Bevor wir die Briefe erhalten hatten, wusste ich nichtmal was P2P überhaupt ist.....

Jetzt, am 28.11.2011, kommt eine Brief von den U + C Rechtsanwälten, indem steht das wir immernoch diese 1300 € Zahlen sollen.

Übrigends steht auf der Rückseite auch was mit sogenannten Streiwerten zwischen 15.000 - 30.000 Euro.

Unter anderem steht auch drinne: "Namens unserer Mandantschaft setzen wir Ihnen hiermit eine letzte Frist bis zum 1.12.2012".

Wie sollte man jetzt am besten handeln?. Anwalt wieder einschalten?. Oder doch nicht?.

Wie sieht es mit dem Provider aus?. Wir sind bei T Online, wie kann man jetzt genau da nachfragen, ob oder wann die daten von uns rausgegeben wurden?. Kann das der Anwalt machen?.


Ehrlich gesagt Habe ich diese Sache jetzt schon satt, da ich eigendlich was besseres zu tun hab, als mich mit sowas ellenlang rumzuschlagen, bloß weil die leute der meinung sind uns bloß unter druck setze zu wollen.

Aber grade es zu ignorieren wäre schlimm oder?.

MfG


----------



## Antiscammer (28 November 2011)

Ignorieren sollte man das auf keinen Fall.

Man kann bei T-Online nachfragen, ob ein Auskunftsersuchen des Gerichts dort bearbeitet wurde, und was dort übermittelt wurde. Allerdings kann es auch sein, dass T-Online inzwischen keine Daten mehr vorliegen hat, die Logdaten werden nach 1 Woche gelöscht, es wird sich also nicht mehr feststellen lassen, ob Ihr wirklich die betreffende T-Online-IP hattet.

Wenn Ihr es definitiv nicht wart, dann kann es ja immerhin gut sein, dass Ihr an dem betreffenden Abend allesamt mit der ganzen Familie bei guten Freunden Doppelkopf spielen wart und die das bezeugen können. Eine andere Möglichkeit, das Gegenteil zu beweisen, gibt es leider nicht. Beschwerden nimmt das Bundesministerium der Justiz entgegen, das im Einklang mit der Justiz diese absurde Form der Rechtsbeugung mittels krummer Anscheinsbeweise aus nicht offengelegten "Gutachten" seit Jahren duldet.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (29 November 2011)

Das mit dem Doppelkopf bei Freunden klingt gut. Dem entgegen steht aber, dass der Nutzer nicht aktiv beteiligt sein muss:


Reducal schrieb:


> So was passiert, wenn entweder der Computer auch zur nachtschlafenden Zeit an und online ist (dabei reicht es, wenn im Hintergrund diverse Programme aktiv und Ordner freigegeben sind) ...


...schreibt David ja schon selbst:


David123 schrieb:


> In einem schreiben, dass an die U + C Rechtsanwälte ging stand, dass wir nie irgendwelche Programme drauf hatten, die aus solchen P2P Netzwerken was runterladen oder das wir es auch nie "manuell" getan hätten.


Dreh- und Angelpunkt ist und bleibt lediglich:


			
				just law schrieb:
			
		

> Zudem können die Rechteinhaber Schadensersatzansprüche geltend machen und kostenpflichtig abmahnen. Das Gleiche gilt im Privatbereich für *das Zur Verfügung stellen („Upload“)* von urheberrechtlich geschützten Werken. Das Anfertigen einer Kopie für private Zwecke ist wie der „Download“ in Tauschbörsen laut des Bundesministeriums für Justiz nach derzeitiger Rechtslage im Regelfall nicht rechtswidrig.


http://www.urheberrecht.justlaw.de/urheberrechtsverletzung.htm


David123 schrieb:


> Wie sollte man jetzt am besten handeln? Anwalt wieder einschalten? Oder doch nicht?


Warum nicht? Selber wurschteln ist gefährlich, da die Kosten dadurch noch steigen können.

Aber - wer war den der vermeintliche Upoader überhaupt? Die Abmahnung richtet sich zumindest hilfsweise erst einmal gegen den Anschlussinhaber. Der aber hat gute Karten, denn der (wenn er es nicht selbst und auch nicht sein Computer beteiligt war), kann die Mitstörerhaftung zurückweisen. Anschlussinhaber geben lediglich eine (vom Anwalt modifizierte) Unterlassungserklärung ab und sind darüber hinaus für die Haftung von Schadenersatzforderungen befreit, siehe > HIER <. Einen Haken hat die Sache aber dennoch, denn der BGH führte aus:


			
				aufrecht.de schrieb:
			
		

> ...dass der Anschlussinhaber beweisen muss, dass er eine etwaige Rechtsverletzung nicht begangen hat.





David123 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit dem Provider aus?. Wir sind bei T Online, wie kann man jetzt genau da nachfragen, ob oder wann die daten von uns rausgegeben wurden? Kann das der Anwalt machen?


Das kann sich der Anwalt sparen, denn die Ermittlung des Anschlussinhabers erfolgt in diesen Fällen immer über einen gerichtlichen Beschluss beim Provider - sonst könnte ja keine Abmahnung zugestellt werden! Im Nachhinein bei T-Online anfragen zu wollen bedeutet das Pferd von hinten aufzuzäumen. Gscheiter wäre es, wenn man sich mit den vorliegenden Tatsachen auseinander setzt, denn hier gilt womöglich auch eine Anscheinsvermutung:


			
				aufrecht.de schrieb:
			
		

> Zudem unterlaufen den Rechteinhabern bei der Ermittlung der Anschlussinhaber nicht selten Fehler. Die Anschlussinhaber werden anhand der sogenannten IP-Adressen ermittelt.





David123 schrieb:


> ...Habe ich diese Sache jetzt schon satt, da ich eigendlich was besseres zu tun hab, als mich mit sowas ellenlang rumzuschlagen, bloß weil die leute der meinung sind uns bloß unter druck setze zu wollen.


So einfach ist das heute nicht mehr. Es handelt sich hier auch nicht um ein windige Abofalle, die man simpel abbügeln kann, weil die Initiatoren eigentlich immer selbst Halunken sind sondern um eine regelrechte Industrie, die das Recht für sich gepachtet zu haben scheint. Diesem Schein geben Richter gern auch nach - entweder weil sich sie sich nicht auskennen, weil die Ermittlungen und Argumente der Anwälte sich als zutreffend heraus stellen, sich der Betroffene nicht oder nicht ausreichend zur Wehr setzt oder/und alles zusammen.


----------



## Antiscammer (29 November 2011)

Er kann ja auf einer privaten LAN-Party gewesen sein und den PC mit dabeigehabt haben.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (29 November 2011)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Er kann ja auf einer privaten LAN-Party gewesen sein und den PC mit dabeigehabt haben.


Richtig, aber ein LAN-Party bei David123.

Im Zeitalter der leistungsstarken Smartphones können wir uns nun auch noch Gedanken darüber machen, welche Apps für Filesharing genutzt und wie Nutzer verfolgt werden, die temporär das WLAN mit Flatrate eines Gastgebers verwenden. Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren des BGH, können sie noch folgen?

Ja, ich gebe zu, dass die _vorgezogene_ Legalisierung des bislang illegalen Filesharing einer meiner vielen Wunschgedanken ist. Früher oder später wird das eh kommen, denn wir werden die gerufenen Geister nicht mehr los.


----------



## Heiko (29 November 2011)

Legalisierung kann nicht sein IMHO. Aber genauso wenig, dass hier auf Biegen und Brechen verfolgt wird, auch ohne stichhaltigen Nachweis (in Form von Abmahnungen).


----------



## David123 (29 November 2011)

> Aber - wer war den der vermeintliche Upoader überhaupt? Die Abmahnung richtet sich zumindest hilfsweise erst einmal gegen den Anschlussinhaber. Der aber hat gute Karten, denn der (wenn er es nicht selbst und auch nicht sein Computer beteiligt war), kann die Mitstörerhaftung zurückweisen. Anschlussinhaber geben lediglich eine (vom Anwalt modifizierte) Unterlassungserklärung ab und sind darüber hinaus für die Haftung von Schadenersatzforderungen befreit, siehe > HIER <. Einen Haken hat die Sache aber dennoch, denn der BGH führte aus:


 
Hatte ich noch ganricht erwähnt, ich wohne noch bei meinen Eltern, der Brief richtet sich an meine Mutter, die jedoch kaum bis garnicht im Internet war seitdem wir DSL im Haus haben, es sei denn, sie guckt nur kurz was, jedoch weiß Sie selber so wenig darüber, dass sie das einfach nichts angestellt haben kann, sie bleibt somit raus. Genauso mein Vater. Ich bin der einzige der es benutzt. Wie gesagt, ich hatte aber nie etwas mit diesem P2P zu tun.... Naja, auch wenn es wieder einmal etwas kostet, wir schalten wieder einmal den Anwalt ein, zeigen denen den Brief und überlegen, was der nächste Schritt ist.

Ich hoffe, dass bald ruhe ist. Denn auf den ersten beiden Briefen die wir erhalten hatten, standen wirklich nur irgendwelche für mich unbekannten Titel von irgend welchen XXX Filmen, die einfach nichts sagen... Es ist ja nicht so, als hätte ich die neuesten Alben von z.B. von Rihanna, oder was weiss ich wer runtergeladen. Aber ich denke, dass es den Leute eh wieder egal ist, denen ist ja alles egal... Und alleine die Anwaltskosten sind nich nicht grade wenig... ich hoffe das hat echt bald ein Ende.
Danke für die Antworten.


MfG


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (29 November 2011)

David123 schrieb:


> .... wir schalten wieder einmal den Anwalt ein...


Gut so! Und dem druckst du mal eben die letzte Seite hier aus, falls das nicht unbedingt sein Fachgebiet ist. In erster Linie geht es darum, die Forderung von deiner Mutter abzuwenden. Das dürfte relativ einfach sein, da sie die Mitstörerhaftung nicht trifft. Die Anwälte müssten dann selbst ermitteln, wer der eigentliche Störer war - nämlich dich!

Wie alt bist du? Ü18? Wenn nicht, dann kann man mit den Anwälten sogar verhandeln. Den Preis kann man aber eigentlich immer verhandeln, da die Anwälte gewinnorientiert arbeiten und da ist der Spatz in der Hand oft mehr wert als die Taube auf dem Dach.

Aber sei es drum. Dein Fall bestätigt die hiesige Erfahrung, dass Eigeninitiative nicht zwingend zum Erfolg führt. Die Arbeit von Anwälten kostet was, ja! Im Ergebnis wirds aber am Ende aber wahrscheinlich billiger als ohne Rechtsbeistand.


----------



## David123 (29 November 2011)

Danke für die Antworten.

Ja, ich bin 19 Jahre alt. So, Wir haben die nächsten tage einen Termin beim Anwalt, dann wird alles besprochen.


MfG


----------



## Vermeer76 (1 Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

also meine Taktik geht im moment sehr gut auf. Ich habe lediglich per Fax und Einschreiben eine modifizierte UE denen geschickt und ihnen nach
§ 97a die 100 Euro angeboten. Seit dem kam genau noch ein Brief mit der erhöhten Forderung von ca. 1.300 Euro... und seit dem ist Ruhe.

Das ganze hat mich jetzt nur etwas Tinte, Papier und ein paar Euro fürs Einschreiben gekostet. Ok.. etwas nerven auch.... 

Ob bei dieser Sache ein Anwalt wirklich von nöten ist, muss jeder selber wissen. Aber sobald man sich einen nimmt, muss man diesen bezahlen und es geht meistens auf ein Vergleich aus. Also sparrt man dabei nicht wirklich etwas.


Und bis jetzt habe ich niergendwo im Internet gelesen, das diese Anwälte bei sowas vor Gericht gezogen sind. Oder ist euch etwas anderes bekannt? Dann bitte passenden Link hier posten....

MFG

P.S.: Es sind schon 1,5 Jahre um und die haben mich nicht vors Gericht gezogen....


----------



## Antiscammer (1 Dezember 2011)

Du weißt hoffentlich schon, dass die Verjährungsfrist 3+1 Jahre beträgt.
Also: nach Ablauf des Kalenderjahrs, in dem die Forderung entstanden ist, + 3 volle Kalenderjahre.
Forderungen aus dem Jahr 2011 verjähren also zum 01.01.2015 00:00h. Bis dahin hat die Gegenseite Zeit, Klage oder Mahnbescheid zu beantragen. Nach 1,5 Jahren wird das zwar zunehmend weniger wahrscheinlich, möglich ist es aber.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (1 Dezember 2011)

@ Vermeer76, du wiegst dich womöglich in falscher Sicherheit. Auch wenn es Werbung ist, lies mal z. B. > HIER <nach:


			
				abmahnhelfer.de schrieb:
			
		

> *Lohnt sich bei einer Abmahnung der Rechtsanwälte U + C Urmann und Collegen die Einschaltung eines Rechtsanwaltes?*
> 
> Wer vom Absender Rechtsanwälte *U + C Urmann und Collegen* Post erhält wird sich fragen, ob es sich lohnt einen Rechtsanwalt einzuschalten oder ob die Einschaltung die Sache am Ende noch teurer macht. Um es vorwegzunehmen: Bisher konnten wir in allen Fällen durch Reduzierung oder komplette Verweigerung der Zahlung die Kosten unserer Mandanten trotz unseres pauschalen Honorars reduzieren.
> 
> ...


 




 


Vermeer76 schrieb:


> Ich habe lediglich per Fax und Einschreiben eine modifizierte UE denen geschickt und ihnen nach
> § 97a die 100 Euro angeboten.


Da geht der Unsinn ja schon los! Wer bereit ist, 100 € zu zahlen, der muss ein schlechtes Gewissen haben - so könnte man dich aufs Glatteis führen.


----------



## Hippo (1 Dezember 2011)

Mir ist ein Fall bekannt (lfd.Verfahren) da ist Klage eingereicht worden, allerdings andere "Branche" nicht Musik und wesentlich schneller.
Die haben sich nicht auf die modifizierte Unterlassungserklärung + 100.-  eingelassen sondern die klagen


----------



## Vermeer76 (1 Dezember 2011)

Ja, ich weis das ich noch bis zum 01.01.2014 "Angst" haben muss... Forderung war 07/2010 .... aber es steht ja auch offen, ob die vor Gericht gewinnen würden. Zumal es in meinen Fall sich um nur eine Datei handelt und es mein erstes Vergehen ist.

Und ob es sich für einen Anwalt lohnt dann nach §97a .. ganze 100 Euro Honnorar zu bekommen ... ist ebenfalls sehr fraglich.
Denn der angesetzte Streitwert von 15.000 - 25.000 Euro ist eh reichlich überzogen. Habe schon mehrfach im Internet gelesen, das Gerichte einen Streitwert von max 1.300 Euro bei einer Filmdatei und erstem Vergehen angesetzt haben. Und wenn man auf diesen Streitwert dann die Anwaltsgebühren berechnet .. bleibt nicht viel übrig für den Anwalt. 

@Kunz: Ich habe ja mit der modifizierten UE zugegben das ich die Datei habe, und die 100 Euro habe ich ja nur wegen den $97A angeboten.... damit sich für mich der Fall erledigt hat. Was sie aber nicht angenommen haben. Statt dessen haben sie weitere "Drohungen" ausgesprochen... aber man sollte sich nicht einschüchtern lassen.. oder?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (1 Dezember 2011)

Vermeer76 schrieb:


> ... aber man sollte sich nicht einschüchtern lassen.. oder?


Was wir hier immer wieder empfehlen ist es, von Einlassungen abzusehen. Du hast den Anwälten geschrieben, dass du die Datei hast. Subsumiert man das mit dem Vorhalt, dann hast du definitiv (wenn auch evtl. grob fahrlässig) die Datei zur Verfügung gestellt, denn die Techniker der Anwälten haben sie ja von deinem Rechner saugen können und du hast die Tatsache mit deinem Schreiben auch noch bestätigt. Somit gehörst du der Katz!
Jetzt geht es nur noch darum, ob du die Gewerbsmäßigkeit, die dir vorgeworfen wird, entkräften kannst. Dein Fall ist ein Paradebeispiel dafür, wie man den Anwälten als Forderungsgegner uneigennützig zuspielt.

Vielleicht hast du letztlich Glück! Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach ist das Eigentor aber schon gefallen.


----------



## Vermeer76 (1 Dezember 2011)

Nun ja, wenn mein Fall doch so eindeutig ist, warum haben die dann mich noch immer nicht verklagt? Also wenn mir etwas rechtmässig zusteht, dann warte ich keine 1,5 Jahre ..... oder haben die etwas zu verschenken? 

Was genau heist Gewerbsmäßig? ... also verkauft habe ich den Film nicht....


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (1 Dezember 2011)

Vermeer76 schrieb:


> ..... oder haben die etwas zu verschenken?


Das ist ein Massengeschäft, deine Akte liegt womöglich auf Wiedervorlage in 2012, eine von vielen tausend Nichtzahlern! Und da die Anwälte noch drei Jahre Zeit haben, ihre Forderung durchzusetzen, ist deiner noch ein recht "junger" Fall.




Vermeer76 schrieb:


> Was genau heist Gewerbsmäßig? ... also verkauft habe ich den Film nicht....


Siehe hier: http://www.kanzleischroeder-kiel.de...-vom-2-september-2009-aktenzeichen-2-o-22109/


> Filesharing – Keine Gewerbsmäßigkeit bei nur einem Album – Landgericht Kiel, Beschluß vom 2. September 2009, Aktenzeichen 2 O 221/09


Die Anwälte sehen das aber wahrscheinlich anders.


----------



## Teleton (1 Dezember 2011)

> Habe schon mehrfach im Internet gelesen, das Gerichte einen Streitwert von max 1.300 Euro bei einer Filmdatei und erstem Vergehen angesetzt haben.


1300 ist sehr niedrig. In einem Fall den ich kenne hat das Gericht den Streitwert für ein aktuelles (ausländisches) Filmwerk auf 10.000 angesetzt.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (1 Dezember 2011)

Teleton schrieb:


> 1300 ist sehr niedrig.


Ich nehme mal an, dass Vermeer76 etwas vermährt hat. Die 1300 sind doch die Forderung bei 15000-250000 Streitwert, oder?



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> etwas vermährt hat
> 
> 
> > ...das ist Ilmthüringisch und steht für verwechseln, verlegen, abhanden kommen


----------



## Vermeer76 (2 Dezember 2011)

Guten morgen zusammen,

nein ich meine wirklich den Streitwert der auf 1.200 angesetzt wurde:

Das Amtsgericht Halle hat mit Urteil vom 24.11.2009 - AZ 95 C 3258/09 - den Streitwert für eine Abmahnung im Bereich des Filesharings (1 Film) auf 1.200,- EUR festgesetzt.

Somit sind die angesetzten Streitwerte von den beiden Anwälten von 15.000 - 25.000 weit überzogen und halten bei keinem Gericht bestand. Und wenn auf diesem Streitwert die Anwaltsgebühren berechnet werden, bekommen die beiden Herrschaften nicht wirklich viel....

MFG

P.S.: Vor allem ein Film, der 20 Euro kostet, wie kann dieser einen Schaden von 25.000 verursachen? Dazu müsste ich den Film bei meiner 6.000 Leitung wieviel Jahre online stellen zum hochladen?


----------



## Teleton (2 Dezember 2011)

Vermeer76 schrieb:


> Das Amtsgericht Halle hat mit Urteil vom 24.11.2009 - AZ 95 C 3258/09 - den Streitwert für eine Abmahnung im Bereich des Filesharings (1 Film) auf 1.200,- EUR festgesetzt.


Erfreulich realistische Einschätzung in Halle.


> Somit sind die angesetzten Streitwerte von den beiden Anwälten von 15.000 - 25.000 weit überzogen und halten bei keinem Gericht bestand.


Bei keinem Gericht ist leider unzutreffend. LG München setzte z.B. 10.000,- an (statt der von Seiten der Anwälte vorgeschlagenen 30.000). Das Hauptproblem ist der sog fliegende Gerichtsstand. Der Verletzte kann sich aussuchen wo er klagt, ich denke in Halle werden die Rechteinhaber nicht mehr klagen.


> P.S.: Vor allem ein Film, der 20 Euro kostet, wie kann dieser einen Schaden von 25.000 verursachen? Dazu müsste ich den Film bei meiner 6.000 Leitung wieviel Jahre online stellen zum hochladen?


Diese absurden Streitwerte gibt leider überall im Bereich Abmahnung. Die Gerichte schätzen halt großzügig den vermuteten Schaden mit der durch weitere Uploads derjenigen entsteht die den bei Dir runtergeladenen haben.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (2 Dezember 2011)

Zum Streitwert gibts viel im Netz zu lesen, z. B. das hier: http://anwaltniemeyer.de/artikel/218/2010


			
				RA Jens-Christof Niemeyer · 12.03.2010 (Update: 02.11.2011) schrieb:
			
		

> Die Streitwerte in Gerichtsverfahren wegen Urheberrechtsverstößen im Zusammenhang mit Tauschbörsen reichen von 275 € bis 695.000 €.
> Die Frage, welcher Streitwert dem Unterlassungsinteresse in urheberrechtlichen Streitigkeiten wegen der unerlaubten öffentlichen Zugänglichmachung von geschützten Werken über Tauschbörsen zugrunde zu legen ist, wird von der Rechtsprechung sehr unterschiedlich beantwortet.


Empfehlenswert auch der Streitwertkatalog auf der Seite des Herrn RA.


----------



## Heiko (2 Dezember 2011)

Vermeer76 schrieb:


> Denn der angesetzte Streitwert von 15.000 - 25.000 Euro ist eh reichlich überzogen. Habe schon mehrfach im Internet gelesen, das Gerichte einen Streitwert von max 1.300 Euro bei einer Filmdatei und erstem Vergehen angesetzt haben.


 
Es gibt Gerichte, die gehen bis ca. 10.000 EUR *pro Lied* mit beim Streitwert. Wie Du da auf 1.300 *pro Film* kommst ist mir rätselhaft.


----------



## Heiko (2 Dezember 2011)

Vermeer76 schrieb:


> Amtsgericht Halle


Aha.

Denk mal drüber nach, warum die meistens gleich vors LG ziehen.


----------



## Vermeer76 (2 Dezember 2011)

Wie gesagt, nach wie vor ist mir kein Fall bekannt wo diese beiden RA vor Gericht gezogen sind und gewonnen haben.
Und diese RA betreiben diesen "Sport" ja nicht erst seit gestern....  ... noch bin ich der einzigste der sich weigert zu zahlen....


----------



## Heiko (2 Dezember 2011)

Vermeer76 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, nach wie vor ist mir kein Fall bekannt wo diese beiden RA vor Gericht gezogen sind und gewonnen haben.
> Und diese RA betreiben diesen "Sport" ja nicht erst seit gestern....  ... noch bin ich der einzigste der sich weigert zu zahlen....


Diese Einstellung ist grundsätzlich nicht zu empfehlen. Abhängig von der persönlichen Risikoneigung muss das aber jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen. Taktisch ist das jedenfalls hochgradig unklug.


----------



## Vermeer76 (2 Dezember 2011)

@Heiko: Was ist an dieser Einstellung unklug? Nach deren zweiten Brief mit der erhöhten Forderung habe ich nichts mehr von denen gehört.
Also ist es doch normal das ich abwarte ob die mich vor Gericht ziehen. Und dann kann ich mir immer noch nen Anwalt nehmen.

Ich habe somit im moment doch kein Risiko... oder welches Risiko meinst du?


----------



## Heiko (2 Dezember 2011)

Ich versuchs mal so zu erklären: es gibt Leute, die fallen aus Flugzeugen und schlagen unten unverletzt auf. Das wäre für mich kein Grund anzunehmen, dass das immer so sein muss und dass ich keinen Fallschirm brauche. Das wäre nämlich Deine Schlußfolgerung.


----------



## Vermeer76 (2 Dezember 2011)

Also sollte ich mir deiner Meinung nach jetzt einen Anwalt nehmen, welcher mich Geld kostet um einen Vergleich auszuhandeln, welcher mich ebenfalls Geld kostet.... wobei sehr fraglich ist, ob die mich vor Gericht ziehen, bei denen Sie evtl. noch Gefahr laufen auf Ihre Kosten gröstenteils sitzen zu bleiben? Und ich evtl nie was zahlen muss.. da diese Anwälte bis jetzt noch keinen vor Gericht gezogen haben und mit Ihren Forderungen durchgekommen sind?


----------



## Reducal (2 Dezember 2011)

Ich glaube, wir drehen uns hier wie die Katze um den Schwanz.

@Vermeer76, ich nehme mal an, dass du volljährig bist. Damit bist du voll geschäftsfähig und strafmündig. Es ist allein deine Sache, wie du mit dem Problem umgehst. Was wir hier erklären wollen ist nur die Tatsache, dass man diese Problematik nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen sollte. Mach, was du willst und verunsichere mit deiner "unklugen" Strategie nicht auch noch andere Betroffene. Du geizt selbstsicher an der falschen Stelle und das ist nicht nachahmenswert und bist dabei auch noch in der irrtümlichen Annahme, der einzige Zahlungsverweigerer zu sein und behauptest, dass es angeblich die Einschaltung eines Gerichtes nicht geben soll. Ich werde dir keine Aktenzeichen nennen aber deine Einstellung ist von Grund auf falsch!

Da ich Herrn RA U. schon persönlich kennen gelernt habe, bin ich mal so frei, ihn oder einen Supportler aus der Kanzlei zu Diskussion hier zu gewinnen. Eventuell kann ja das Forum mit deren Argumentation bereichert werden, wenn sie sich hier blicken lassen.


----------



## Heiko (2 Dezember 2011)

Ich denke, dem Post von Reducal ist nicht viel hinzuzufügen, nur dieses: ich werde weder Dir, noch einem anderen sagen, was Du tun solltest. Ich kann höchstens Handlungsalternativen aufzeigen. Die Entscheidung für eine, muss jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen.
Es gibt Fälle, da haben Leute garnicht auf eine Abmahnung reagiert und es ist nichts passiert. Das hat aber eher was mit Zufall als mit "richtigem Vorgehen" zu tun. 
Fakt ist jedenfalls: Du spielst mit dem Feuer. Das kann gutgehen, muss aber nicht.


----------



## Teleton (2 Dezember 2011)

Das sind halt die üblichen Reaktionen.

1 Gar nicht reagieren
2 Unterlassungserklärung (ggf modifiziert) abgeben und nicht zahlen
3 Unterlassungserklärung (ggf modifiziert) abgeben und  zahlen (ggf nach Vergleichsverhandungen)

Erstere ist absolut brandgefährlich. Welchen weiteren Weg man dann geht ist halt vom persönlichen Glauben an Statistik und Wahrscheinlichkeit und den Besonderheiten des Falles abhängig. Die Klagequote scheint jedenfalls gering zu sein. Wenn man Zweifel hat , ab zum Anwalt.


----------



## physicus (6 Dezember 2011)

Aktuell auf Lawblog
http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2011/12/06/90-millionen-suchen-einen-kufer/#comments
und Heise
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...ngen-aus-Filesharing-Abmahnungen-1391076.html

LG
P


----------



## Vermeer76 (7 Dezember 2011)

sehr interessant.. danke für diese beiden Links....


----------



## WolfgangFtl (29 Juni 2012)

Am 30.08.2010 habe ich eine Abmahnung von U+C Regensburg bekommen. Habe gleich einen Rechtsanwalt, der fachlich solche Angelegenheiten bearbeitet. Seit dem war Ruhe. Nun habe ich wieder ein Schreiben nachrichtlich von meinen Anwalt bekommen, wo U+C abermals Forderungen stellt. In der Anlage hat mir mein Anwalt diese Forderung geschickt.
Ich hänge mal diese Forderung hier an. Es schaut aus als würde man wieder Abmahnopfer wieder ausgraben und versucht es erneut. Die geben anscheinend keine Ruhe.
Mein Anwalt rät mir nichts zu unternehmen ohne Absprache mit ihm. Schriftverkehr geht nur über  seine Kanzlei.


----------



## Hippo (29 Juni 2012)

WolfgangFtl schrieb:


> ...Mein Anwalt rät mir nichts zu unternehmen ohne Absprache mit ihm. Schriftverkehr geht nur über seine Kanzlei.


Diesem Rat kann man sich unsrerseits nur vollumfänglich anschließen ...


----------



## BenTigger (30 Juni 2012)

wir erwarten daher bis spätestens... den Zahlungseingang, so der letzte Satz einer Forderung...

Meine Antwort war immer:

und ich warte noch länger auf weitere Belustigungsschreiben


----------



## WolfgangFtl (30 Juni 2012)

BenTigger schrieb:


> wir erwarten daher bis spätestens... den Zahlungseingang, so der letzte Satz einer Forderung...
> 
> Meine Antwort war immer:
> 
> und ich warte noch länger auf weitere Belustigungsschreiben


 
Ich finde diese Schreiben rein garnicht als Belustigung, wenn man nicht einen Anwalt
als Vertreter hat. Denn dann kommen diese "Belustigungsschreiben" erst garnicht zu mir,
sondern landen beim Anwalt.


----------



## Reducal (30 Juni 2012)

...es ist aber auch nicht wirklich lustig, dass über deinen Internetanschluss 2010 urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material im Internet angeboten wurde - egal, ob du davon weißt oder nicht!


----------



## Devilfrank (1 Juli 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> ...es ist aber auch nicht wirklich lustig, dass über deinen Internetanschluss 2010 urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material im Internet angeboten wurde - egal, ob du davon weißt oder nicht!


Was noch zu beweisen wäre...


----------



## Reducal (1 Juli 2012)

Devilfrank schrieb:


> > über deinen Internetanschluss ... urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material angeboten wurde
> 
> 
> Was noch zu beweisen wäre...


Das ist aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach bereits mit einem Feststellungsbeschluss (evtl. vom AG Köln) bewiesen, sonst würden die Anwälte nicht weiter über die Korrespondenzkanzlei fordern. Wir unterhalten uns bereits per PN über das Thema und ich nehme mal an, dass die Problematik dort hinreichend geklärt worden ist. Es geht dabei insbesondere um die Mitstörerhaftung des Anschlussinhabers, die 100-€-Deckelung wegen der Nichtgewerbsmäßigkeit und dem Unterlassungsanspruch. Fakt ist jedenfalls eines:


> ...ist bekannt, dass die Anwälte nur selten vor Gericht ziehen - selten heißt aber nicht, dass sie es gar nicht tun!


----------



## Devilfrank (1 Juli 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Das ist aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach bereits mit einem Feststellungsbeschluss (evtl. vom AG Köln) bewiesen, [...]


 
Nun ja, sagen wir besser ermittelt. Ich hab da meine eigene Meinung zu dem Thema. Das führt hier aber zu weit.


----------



## Heiko (1 Juli 2012)

Devilfrank schrieb:


> Nun ja, sagen wir besser ermittelt. Ich hab da meine eigene Meinung zu dem Thema. Das führt hier aber zu weit.


Die Richter neigen aber leider oft dazu, dem Anscheinsbeweis direkt zu glauben.


----------



## tauli22 (7 Juli 2012)

Mal ein kleines Update von mir dazu.
Mein Anwalt hat dem Gegner wiederholt auf seine Schreiben widersprochen und abgelehnt und auf Präzedenzfälle verwiesen, bei denen die ursprünglichen Forderungen auf ein Minum reduziert wurden. Raff und Gier waren aber uneinsichtig.
Jedenfalls kam es im Sinne des Prozederes bisher zu keiner Einigung über die Höhe der Zahlung.
Ich musste bisher nichts bezahlen (nichtmal meinen Anwalt - normal wäre bei dem aber pro Schreiben 200 eus netto fällig).

Zum Schluss wollten die 6300 euro wegen aufgelaufener Kosten!
Das hat mein Anwalt natürlich gemäß irgendwelcher Vergleichsurteile abgewiegelt, mehr als 400 eus hätten die eh nicht bekommen.

Dann war ein halbes Jahr Ruhe. Bis ein Brief vom Inkassobüro kam!
Soll heißen die haben jetzt ihre Forderungen an ein Inkassobüro verkauft.
Das hat die Datensätze bekommen, schreibt jetzt erneut die Opfer an und macht bei ggfs. hohen Beträgen sogar Hausbesuche.
Mal sehen was daraus noch wird.

Mein Anwalt meint, ich soll ihm jedes Schreiben vom Inkassobüro zuschicken und bloss nicht zahlen.
Und ich soll vorsichtig sein, die stellen gern mal den Fuss in die Tür. Seitdem hab ich ein Pfefferspray in der Hand wenn ich die Tür öffne.
Das seien gängige Maschen, wenn Raff und Gier ihre "Ziele" erreicht haben (Erfolgsquote pro Serienbrief-Serie 75%), dann verkaufen sie die Daten der restlichen Nichtzahler an Inkassobüros.
Ob die Forderungen gerechtfertigt sind hin oder her, an der Legalität scheiterts anscheinend nicht, wo kein Kläger da kein Richter.

Mal sehen was mein Anwalt daraus macht.
Ist ein renomiertes Büro, das schon den einen oder anderen prominenten Fall bearbeitet hat.


----------



## Goblin (7 Juli 2012)

Die Anwälte haben wohl kein Bock mehr sich mit dem Mist,einem nervenden Nichtzahler,rumzuärgern und geben die Sache an eine Inkassokasperbude am. Die haben keine Sonderrechte oder sonstige Vollmachten


----------



## Vermeer76 (2 August 2012)

Weitere 7 Monate sind um.. und noch immer haben Sie mich nicht vor's Gericht gezogen. Auch habe ich bis jetzt kein Inkasso schreiben wie die anderen bekommen.

Was ich lustig finde ist, das das Inkassobüro zur Zeit scheinbar Briefe verschickt, wo man freiwillig ein Angebot machen kann, was man bereit ist zu zahlen.

Zeitgleich geben die Anwälte bekannt, das Sie in Erwägung ziehen, die Liste der Abgemahnten am 01.09.2012 im Internet zu veröffendlichen.

Frage... dürfen die so eine Liste im Internet veröffendlichen?

Gruß


----------



## Goblin (2 August 2012)

> dürfen die so eine Liste im Internet veröffendlichen


 
Bin zwar kein Jurist,aber ohne Deine Zustimmung denke ich nein ? Frag mal die Experten hier


----------



## Hippo (2 August 2012)

Das wär ´ne Steilvorlage für einen Riesensatz Rennschellen ...
... wenn sich da einer hinstellt und dagegen anginge.
Denk mal für fünf Cent weiter - wenn Du nicht mal (als Nichtpolizei) einen Fahndungsaufruf in FB einstellen darfst - meinst daß es dann legal ist einen vermuteten Verstoß gegen das Urheberrecht auf den Pranger zu stellen?
Leider ist das auch wieder nur ein weiterer Mahnpups ohne jeglichen geistigen Nährwert
http://www.computerbetrug.de/2012/0...dungsaufrufe-bei-facebook-sind-verboten-6096/


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (2 August 2012)

Vermeer76 schrieb:


> Zeitgleich geben die Anwälte bekannt, das Sie in Erwägung ziehen, die Liste der Abgemahnten am 01.09.2012 im Internet zu veröffendlichen.
> 
> Frage... dürfen die so eine Liste im Internet veröffendlichen?


Nein, das wäre so was wie ein Internetpranger und der ist wegen dem Datenschutz und den Persönlichkeitsrechten unrechtmäßig. Hier gilt nicht, was nicht explizit verboten ist, sei erlaubt.

Wo steht das, was die Anwälte da bekannt geben? Immerhin, androhen dürfen die das nur umsetzten halt nicht.


----------



## Vermeer76 (3 August 2012)

Hier drohen sie damit:

http://www.urmann.com/gegnerliste.htm

Gruß


----------



## Hippo (3 August 2012)

Also wenn ich das juristische Geschwurbel richtig lese erlaubt das Bundesverfassungsgericht nur die Nennung von juristischen Personen und verneint diesen gegenüber das Schutzrecht der Persönlichkeit das eine natürliche Person genießt.
Man korrigiere mich wenn ich das falsch interpretiere ...


----------



## Vermeer76 (3 August 2012)

Also doch nur eine leere Drohung....denn die wollen bestimmt keine 70.000 Gegenklagen inkl. Schadensersatz bekommen.... 

Gibt es eigendlich schon jemanden, die Sie verklagt haben?


----------



## dvill (11 August 2012)

http://www.it-recht-deutschland.de/?p=278845


> Wenn es also den Abgemahnten gelingt, eine hohe Zahl von Abmahnungen in kurzer Zeit (sogenannte “Massenabmahnung”) zu beweisen, ist dies ein wichtiges Argument für Rechtsmissbrauch.
> 
> In Fällen, in welchen genügend Informationen zum Abmahner zusammengetragen werden konnten, war es uns in den meisten Fällen möglich, die Gerichte davon überzeugen, dass sachfremde Motive der Geltendmachung des Unterlassungsanspruchs zugrundelagen.
> 
> Ein aktuelles und inzwischen rechtskräftiges Urteil des LG Koblenz stellen wir hier zum Download bereit


----------



## Hippo (23 August 2012)

Thread im Wartungsmodus
Wird gleich wieder aufgesperrt

Erledigt
Die Diskussion der gewerblichen Abmahnungen wurde abgetrennt und ist jetzt >>> hier <<< zu finden


----------



## Vermeer76 (31 August 2012)

Rückschlag..... das war wohl nix... 

http://www.regensburg-digital.de/schlappe-fuer-porno-anwaelte/30082012/


----------



## dvill (31 August 2012)

http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2012/08/31/anwlte-stoppen-internetpranger/#comments


> Die Rechtsanwälte erklärten heute, sie würden ihren “Porno-Pranger” zunächst nicht verwirklichen.


----------



## jupp11 (31 August 2012)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netz...pranger-von-urmann-und-collegen-a-853196.html


> Ob am Samstag tatsächlich ein sogenannter Porno-Pranger für Filesharer im Internet aufgetaucht wäre, wird man nie erfahren. Auch nicht, ob das Vorhaben nur eine geschickte PR-Masche war. Der Plan der Regensburger Kanzlei Urmann + Collegen (U+C), auf deren Webseite der Pranger veröffentlicht werden sollte, wurde vorerst gestoppt. Eine Anordnung des Bayerischen Landesamts für Datenschutz untersagt die Veröffentlichung, wie es jetzt auf deren Webseite heißt


----------



## Vermeer76 (31 August 2012)

Zweites Urteil gegen U&C..... tja, das war wohl nix.... 

http://www.regensburg-digital.de/zweites-gericht-urteilt-gegen-porno-pranger/31082012/


----------



## nönönö (31 August 2012)

Was muss in einem einzelnen Leben eigentlich alles schief laufen, damit man derart pathologisch tickt???


----------



## dvill (1 September 2012)

Bei den Nutzlosen gab es die Bedrohung der "Zechpreller" unter den unfreiwilligen "Kunden" mit dem Schufa-Eintrag.

Es war nur die Drohung zur Unterstützung der Erpressung einer "freiwilligen", konkret nicht durchsetzbaren Geldforderung, aber einzelne Opfer nahmen das ernst. Die erwirkten einstweilige Verfügungen gegen die Drohenden. Der Schufa-Eintrag wäre ohne das aber auch nicht erfolgt.

Bei Porno-Pranger sieht es zunächst so aus, dass die Anwälte die Namensveröffentlichung ohne Ankündigung und ohne "Erlaubnis" der Genannten machen könnten, wenn die Rechtslage das wirklich hergäbe.

Sie sind angeblich sicher hierüber. Warum veröffentlichen die nicht einfach?

Wenn man dies den Zahlungsunwilligen unter den Abgemahnten als empfindliches Übel androht und gegen Zahlung der geforderten Abmahngebühr davon absehen will, das empfindliche Übel in die Welt zu setzen, dann ist man nicht an dem Übel, sondern an dem Geld interessiert.

Im herangezogenen Urteil (1 BvR 1625/06), welches die Veröffentlichung von Gegnerlisten unter irgendwelchen Randbedigungen zulässt, wird nach meiner Kenntnis und Lesart das Recht zur Veröffentlichung unabhängig von Ausgang der Auseinandersetzung und von Bezahlstatus der Anwaltsrechnungen gewährt. Die Gegner werden z.B. nicht nach Gewinner und Verlierer unterschieden.


Vermeer76 schrieb:


> Hier drohen sie damit:
> 
> http://www.urmann.com/gegnerliste.htm





			
				Google-Cache vom 24.8.12 schrieb:
			
		

> Voraussichtlich ab dem 01.09.2012 finden Sie nachstehend eine Auswahl der Gegner aus offenen und anhängigen Mandatsverhältnissen, gegen die uns Mandat erteilt wurde oder Mandat erteilt ist zur außergerichtlichen oder gerichtlichen Tätigkeit.


Wenn die Liste die Interpretation zulässt, diese Personen haben die Anwaltsrechnung noch nicht bezahlt und die Namen stehen hier, solange sie die Zahlung verweigern, ist die Funktion der Liste eine ganz andere.

Es ist ungewöhnlich, wenn Anwälte Informationen zu offenen Streitigkeiten aus betreuten Mandaten außerhalb der gerichtlichen Klärung in die Öffentlichkeit bringen wollen, um den Verlauf der Streitigkeit günstig in eigenen Geldinteresse zu beeinflussen.

Man kennt das Problem bei Gastronomen, dass die Pizzeria abbrennen könnte oder auch nicht. Manche bezahlen privatorganisierte Sicherheitsdienste, um die Wahrscheinlichkeit des Abbrennens zu verkleinern.

Da weiß man nie so richtig, wie viel das wirklich hilft und wie der Sicherheitsdienst arbeitet.


----------



## dvill (2 September 2012)

http://www.antispam-ev.de/news/inde...delsgesellschaft-Kanzlei-Urmann-Collegen.html


> Ein öffentliches Interesse an der Namensnennung wird hier wohl kaum geltend zu machen sein, eine Verhältnismässigkeit ist ebenfalls sicher nicht gegeben. Es wirkt sehr befremdend, dass sich eine deutsche Anwaltskanzlei im Ernst derartiger Mittel zu bedienen berühmt und sich jetzt wegen der Untersagung auch noch in ihren Grundrechten eingeschränkt sieht, und es wirft Fragen bezüglich des Ansehens unseres Rechtssystems dahingehend auf, wie es eigentlich möglich ist, dass eine wachsweich formulierte Bundesrechtsanwaltsordnung solch ein Verhalten einer Anwaltskanzlei nicht zu untersagen imstande ist.


----------



## Dickerhals (3 September 2012)

dvill schrieb:


> http://www.antispam-ev.de/news/inde...delsgesellschaft-Kanzlei-Urmann-Collegen.html


 
Sollte es nun in die richtige Richtung gehen? Wird jetzt doch der Hund und nicht der Schwanz unter die Lupe genommen? Sollte ich meinen Wohnsitz jetzt doch nicht verlegen, da ich ursprünglich glaubte, dass unser Rechtsstaat doch keiner ist? Ich warte ab und werde trotzdem meine Fühler in alle Richtungen gehen lassen!


----------



## jupp11 (3 September 2012)

Vermeer76 schrieb:


> Zweites Urteil gegen U&C..... tja, das war wohl nix....
> 
> http://www.regensburg-digital.de/zweites-gericht-urteilt-gegen-porno-pranger/31082012/


Man gibt sich noch nicht geschlagen : http://www.urmann.com/gegnerliste.htm



> ...*.U+C Rechtsanwälte wird sich diesem Druck nicht beugen und keine derartige Beschneidung von Grundrechten hinnehmen.* Wir werden daher den rechtsstaatlichen Weg einhalten und gegen diese Anordnung mit einer Klage beim Bayerischen Verwaltungsgericht antworten. Bis zum Abschluß des Verfahrens werden wir keine Gegnerliste veröffentlichen.


Von demokratisch/grundgesetzlichen Grundrechten scheint der Laden nur homöpathische Kenntnisse zu besitzen.


----------



## dvill (4 September 2012)

http://www.damm-legal.de/lg-essen-s...zlei-uc-im-internet-ist-rechtswidrig-volltext


> Vorliegend ist bereits nicht ersichtlich, dass die geplante Veröffentlichung einer Gegnerliste durch die Antragsgegner, welche den Namen der Antragstellerin enthält, insoweit Werbezwecken dient. Bei der Antragstellerin handelt es sich um eine Privatperson. Ein besonderes Interesse der Antragsgegner, Rechtsstreitigkeiten mit. der Antragstellerin durch Veröffentlichung einschließlich einer Namensnennung zu vermarkten, um auf diesem Wege eine Expertise in der entsprechenden Rechtsmaterie zu dokumentieren und dadurch neue Mandate zu akquirieren, ist nicht erkennbar.


----------



## Vermeer76 (21 September 2012)

Ohhhh doch keine Gegnerliste.... *schnief*

http://www.urmann.com/gegnerliste.htm

Und scheinbar auch immer noch keine Anklage vor Gericht... warum nur?


----------



## dvill (25 September 2012)

http://petringlegal.blogspot.de/201...s-geschaft-mit.html?showComment=1348076948658


> Es wird fälschlicherweise behauptet, der Bundesgerichtshof habe mit Urteil vom 12.05.2010 entschieden, dass der Inhaber eines Internetanschlusses für alle diesem Internetanschluss zuzuordnenden illegalen Filesharing-Vorgänge Schadensersatz zahlen muss.


http://www.urmann.com/FAQ.htm


> Nach höchstrichterlicher Rechtsprechung unterliegt der Betreiber eines Internetanschlusses Verkehrssicherungspflichten, die ihn verpflichten, in zumutbarem Umfang die Möglichkeit des Zugriffs durch Dritte zu erschweren bzw. unmöglich zu machen (BGH I ZR 121/08, Urteil vom 12.05.2010).


----------



## Hippo (27 September 2012)

> *Gericht verbietet Porno-Pranger (Landgericht Essen)*
> 
> Raubkopierer von Schmuddelfilmen können aufatmen: Der geplante Porno-Pranger einer Regensburger Abmahnkanzlei wurde vor Gericht für unzulässig erklärt.


http://www.stern.de/digital/online/...tandard&utm_medium=rss-feed&utm_campaign=alle


----------



## dvill (27 September 2012)

http://www.regensburg-digital.de/in...orno-anwalte-blitzen-vor-gericht-ab/26092012/


> Die Kanzlei hat angekündigt in Berufung zu gehen.





> „Das Gericht konnte aber nicht feststellen, wo bei der Veröffentlichung des Namens einer Privatperson ein Werbeeffekt liegen soll“


http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/artikel.asp?id=3166282


> Mit der geplanten Anprangerung solle seiner Meinung nach ohnehin nur Druck aufgebaut werden. „Ich halte das für ein Drohmittel.“ Dadurch solle die Zahlungsbereitschaft der abgemahnten Internetnutzer erhöht werden.


----------



## Goblin (27 September 2012)

Warum klagen die nicht einfach wenn jemand nicht zahlt ? Is man sich selber nicht sicher was dabei rauskommt ? Komische Sache


----------



## Vermeer76 (27 September 2012)

Ganz mein Reden... wenn die sich doch so sicher sind das sie im Recht sind, warum dann nach der ersten Abmahnung, die vielen Drohungen... dann Verdopplung der Forderung.... dann die Versteigerung... dann Drohungen vom Inkasso mit Schufa.... dann das letzte "Billigangebot"...dann die Bitte eines freiwilligen Angebots was man bereit ist zu zahlen... dann die Ankündigung vom Pranger... warum klagen Sie nicht einfach?


----------



## Reducal (27 September 2012)

Vermeer76 schrieb:


> ... warum klagen Sie nicht einfach?


Weil allein schon mit den Drohgebärden genug Umsatz herein geschwemmt wird. Das anzunehmende Prozessausfallrisiko und die damit verbundenen, eigenen Kosten sind zu hoch. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass womöglich nie geklagt wird - nur, wir erfahren das hier nicht.


----------



## dvill (18 Oktober 2012)

http://www.123recht.net/Der-Abmahnanwalt-eine-deutsche-Unart-__a129369.html


> Missbräuchliche Abmahnungen haben solche absurden Ausmaße angenommen, dass es mittlerweile nicht wenige Anwälte in Deutschland gibt, die nur von Abmahnungen und Unterlassungserklärungen leben.





> Noch absurder ist es, als abmahnende Anwaltskanzlei anzukündigen, die abgemahnten Filesharer namentlich im Internet zu veröffentlichen. Hochgradig absurd aber ist, dass diese komplette Negierung des Datenschutzes seitens der Kanzlei dieser zu einer großen medialen Aufmerksamkeit und somit zu kostenloser Werbung verholfen hat.


----------



## bertl69 (27 Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wie ich hier lese, bin ich also nicht der Einzige, der Post von U+C erhalten hat. Dort schreiben die Herren, dass ich bei BitTorrent einen Film gesaugt und wieder hochgeladen haben soll. Allerdings nutze ich seit Jahren keinen Client mehr, da zu gefährlich. Weiterhin kenne ich den besagten Film auch wirklich nicht. Woher können die Daten der Beweissicherung kommen? Fremdnutzung meines Netzes ist eigentlich ausgeschlossen und es hat keiner in  der Zeit den Anschluss genutzt. Könnten die Daten vor Jahren mal erhoben worden  und jetzt herausgekramt worden sein?
Kann ich von U+C die Angabe des Providers fordern, über den ich gesaugt haben soll?
Grüße Bertl


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (27 Oktober 2012)

bertl69 schrieb:


> Kann ich von U+C die Angabe des Providers fordern, über den ich gesaugt haben soll?


In der "Abmahnung" steht doch sicherlich eine IP und gebe die mal bei www.utrace.de ein und dann siehste zu welchen Provider die IP gehört und in welchen ungefähren Bereich sie sich ins Netz einbuchte.

Und Dein DSL-Router führt doch ein Logfile? Wenn noch vorhanden, kannste dann schauen, wer, wann und was eventuell zu dem Zeitpunkt online war.


----------



## bertl69 (27 Oktober 2012)

Vielen Dank erst mal. Die ip konnte ich zuordnen, die kam von meinem Provider. Wegen dem Router muss ich mal schauen, ich habe den Router und den Telefonanschluss erst seit 3 Wochen.


----------



## Vermeer76 (2 Januar 2013)

Hi, wünsche allen ein Frohes Neues Jahr... gibs mitlerweile jemanden der vor Gericht wegen U&C musste und verloren hat?

Ich hab zum Glück schon lange Ruhe....

Gruß


----------



## Vermeer76 (27 Februar 2013)

Es gibt was nettes neues....

http://www.anwalt24.de/beitraege-ne...n-digiprotect-fdudm2-gmbh-meldet-insolvenz-an

Tut mir echt leid, dass die pleite sind... :-(

Gruß


----------



## Hippo (27 Februar 2013)

Neue Mitspieler 


> *Porno-Abmahnungen: NDR sieht Verbindungen zu Rockergang*
> 
> *Das Muster ist bekannt: Internetnutzern flattern Anwaltsschreiben ins Haus mit dem Vorwurf, sie hätten bestimmte Pornofilme in Tauschbörsen verbreitet. Die Betroffenen bestreiten das und wittern Betrug. Recherchen des NDR führen nun von solchen Abmahnungen ins Rockermilieu.*


http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netz...bandidos-in-neumuenster-a-885827.html#ref=rss


----------



## Reducal (27 Februar 2013)

Tschuldigung aber was hat das jetzt mit den Regensburgern zu tun? Dort steht:


Hippo schrieb:


> http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netz...bandidos-in-neumuenster-a-885827.html#ref=rss
> 
> 
> > jedenfalls verschickt mindestens eine deutsche Anwaltskanzlei, die Kanzlei B. _[Anm. nicht Metzger]_ aus Runkel-Dehrn, in ihrem Namen kostenpflichtige Unterlassungserklärungen


----------



## Hippo (27 Februar 2013)

Die einen sind raus, die andern fangen an ...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (28 Februar 2013)

Spiegel Online schrieb:
			
		

> ..., die vermutlich tatsächlich einmal Pornofilme produziert hat


Das lässt stark vemuten, dass die überhaupt nicht abmahnberechtigt sind.


----------



## Vermeer76 (27 März 2013)

Hab gerade was nettes gefunden... gibt scheinbar Gerichte die die genaue Beweisführung anzweifeln und somit Klagen abweisen....

http://www.klamm.de/news/filesharin...n-beweis-fuer-illegalen-download-5N52151.html

MFG


----------



## Vermeer76 (3 Juli 2013)

Sehe ich das richtig... auf der Startseite steht das der Streitwert auf 1.000 Euro gedeckelt wurde... und somit die  verlangten Abmahngebühren jetzt nur noch ein bruchteil sind?

MFG

P.S.: Sie lassen mich zum glück immer noch in Ruhe....bald ist mein Fall verjährt... freu


----------



## tauli22 (3 Juli 2013)

Also bei mir hat sich der Fall erledigt.
Hatte 200 EUS in einen Anwalt investiert der denen erklärt hat das deren Forderungen vor allem in der Höhe unbegründet sind, und erst recht weil die Beweislast ohne Hintergrund war.
Die haben immer wieder geschrieben und jedes mal den Preis verdoppelt. Am Ende 6300 € oder sowas.
Der Anwalt hat jedes mal zurück geschrieben und weiter drauf hingewiesen, das der Wert gedeckelt  sei und nicht in der Höhe gerechtfertigt.

Dann hatten die die Schnauze voll und haben die Forderungen an ein Inkasso-Unternehmen verkauft. Dann hat das angefangen zu mahnen.
Der Anwalt hat sich dann ausgeklinkt und gemeint, jetzt bin ich durch. Jetzt wo die Forderung verkauft ist, wird ein Prozess unwahrscheinlich und für den Inkassoladen eher ohne Erfolgsaussichten.
Ich hab auf die Mahnungen des Inkasso nur einmal geanwortet und gemeint das sei unbegründet und danach nicht mehr.
Kurz darauf haben die diese Forderungen an ein weiteres Inkassobüro verkauft das dann gemahnt hat. Das ging noch 2 mal so.
Die wollten dann am Ende 18.300 € weil ich angeblich Pornos geladen habe, und ursprünglich auf Unterlassung und 600 € verknackt werden sollte.
Seit geraumer Zeit ist jetzt Ruhe.

Fakt ist Raff und Gier haben sich mit dieser Abmahnwelle sicherlich ne goldnen Nase verdient und das nur mit der Angst von einfältigen Menschen.
Gegen sowas sollte es Gesetze geben, eine Deckelung macht wenig Sinn, weil der deren Abmahnprozess vollautomatisiert ist.


----------



## dvill (7 Juli 2013)

Das ist Künstlerpech im engen Sinne:

http://www.anwalt.de/rechtstipps/lg...sind-keine-geschuetzten-filmwerke_046066.html


> Hierin läge schon keine "persönliche geistige Schöpfung" im Sinne von § 2 Abs. 2 UrhG. Auch ein Schutz als Laufbilder wurde vom Gericht abgelehnt. Malibu Media konnte insoweit nicht hinreichend glaubhaft vortragen, dass der Film in verkörperter Weise in Deutschland erschienen ist. Dies ist aber für einen Schutz als Laufbild dringend notwendig.


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Juli 2013)

> Denn die bis  zu 19 Minuten langen Filme würde "_lediglich sexuelle Vorgänge in Primitiver Weise_" zeigen. Hierin läge schon keine "_persönliche geistige Schöpfung_" im Sinne von § 2 Abs. 2 UrhG.


 
Ich weiß nicht, ob andere Gerichte dieser Einschätzung folgen würden.

Selbstverständlich kann man den Standpunkt vertreten, dass die Handlungen und Dialoge bei pr0n-Filmen einen - sagen wir mal - äußerst eingeschränkten Horizont aufweisen. Wenn aber auf der anderen Seite die Urheberrechtler auch bei einer 80X80 Pixel großen Avatar-Grafik schon eine "Schöpfungshöhe" und damit einen Schutzanspruch erkennen, dann halte ich die Aussage schon für weit aus dem Fenster gehängt.

Begrüßenswert ist aber allemal, dass endlich einmal ein Gericht hinsichtlich der Aktivlegitimation der Anspruchsteller ganz genau hinschaut und nicht einfach nur "dem Anschein nach" die Legitimation zuerkennt. Angesichts der oft undurchschaubaren Gesellschafterverhältnisse und Vertragsgestaltungen der Produzenten im pr0n-Milieu (wer hat was für wen produziert und an wen die Rechte verkauft...) wird man solche kritischen Fragen bei einer Vielzahl von Abmahnungen wegen pr0n-Filesharing mit Fug und Recht stellen müssen.

Es kann aber auch die Frage aufgeworfen werden, wo solche Filme überhaupt außerhalb der Filesharing-Plattformen jemals "veröffentlicht" wurden. Man gewinnt zunehmend den Eindruck, dass es nicht etwa nur Zufall ist, dass man Filme wie "Hobbyhuren fremdgef....", abgemahnt von der bekannten Regensburger Hoppelwestern-Kanzlei, außer auf den Filesharing-Plattformen kaum findet. Und man kann die Frage aufwerfen, wer eigentlich die Dinger dort hochlädt. Außer ein paar wenigen wirklich absolut notgeilen Hanswürsten kauft doch kaum jemand ernsthaft solche Filme, und es kann mir niemand weismachen, dass diese Hanswürste dann auch noch wirklich den Aufwand betreiben und die gekauften Filme (immerhin ein paar Gigabyte File-Size...) beim Esel hochladen. Welchen Vorteil hätten die denn davon?


----------



## dvill (21 August 2013)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netz...mtsgericht-deckelt-abmahnkosten-a-917517.html


> Das Amtsgericht Hamburg hat nun einen ersten Vorstoß gemacht. In einem Filesharing-Verfahren hat das Gericht angekündigt (PDF-Datei), den Gegenstandswert auf 1000 Euro begrenzen zu wollen. Ein derart niedriger Wert würde die Anwaltsgebühren auf rund 155 Euro senken.
> 
> Die Kläger in dem Verfahren hatten den Gegenstandswert auf 25.000 Euro beziffert. Die Anwälte des Rechteinhabers machten deswegen rund tausend Euro Anwaltskosten und zusätzlich Schadensersatz in Höhe von 800 Euro für das Teilen zweier Filme geltend.


----------



## Antiscammer (21 August 2013)

Das AG Hamburg betont im Urteilstext ausdrücklich, dass es bezüglich der Streitwertzumessung von seiner bisherigen Rechtsprechung (wo höhere Streitwerte akzeptiert wurden) abweicht. Zur Begründung wird die Gesetzesnovelle bezüglich der Deckelung des Streitwerts bei nicht-kommerzieller Verbreitung herangezogen. Obwohl das neue Gesetz noch nicht in Kraft ist (nur beschlossen), sagt das AG Hamburg, dass es den Willen des Gesetzgebers angesichts der bisher unklaren und uneinheitlichen Situation in der Ermessensfrage als maßgebend für die Entscheidung ansieht. Damit ist das AG Hamburg Vorreiter für eine vernunftgestützte Fairness in der UrhG-Rechtsprechung. Spätestens wenn die neue Rechtslage endgültig wirksam wird, dürfte der Boden für die Abmahner dünner werden, denn es ist fraglich, ob das Geschäftsmodell bei 150 Euro Abmahnspesen wirklich noch lohnt.


----------



## dvill (2 September 2013)

http://www.infodocc.info/ag-muenche...-anwaltskosten-150-euro-abmahnung-filesharing


> Jetzt erhielt einer unserer Mandanten eine Klage der Kanzlei CSR, die ebenfalls am AG München eingereicht wurde. Für die angebliche Verbreitung eines Pornos wurden 1.000 € Schadensersatz und 651,00 € Anwaltskosten aus einem Streitwert von 10.000 € geltend gemacht.
> 
> In der Verfügung vom 27.08.2013 ist folgender Hinweis-Hammer nach § 139 ZPO zu lesen:
> 
> Die Klagepartei wird darauf hingewiesen, dass nach derzeitiger Ansicht des Gerichts auch ein deutlich unter EUR 10.000,00 liegender Gegenstandswert für die Berechnung der Rechtsanwaltskosten in Betracht kommt. Auf die aktuelle Entscheidung des Amtsgerichts Hamburg (Beschluss vom 24.07.2013, Aktenzeichen 31a C 109/13) wird hingewiesen. Stellungnahmefrist: 2 Wochen.“


----------



## Nicko1998 (3 September 2013)

Mit dieser "Kanzlei" hatte auch mal ein Bekannter im Jahre 2005 zu tun. Er kaufte auf einem Flohmarkt eine CD der Gruppe Ramstein und setzte sie nach ca. einem Jahr bei eBay zum Verkauf ein.

Wenig später dann die Abmahnung der betreffenden Kanzlei. Bei der CD handele es sich nicht um eine in Deutschland zum Verkauf stehende Produktion. Man forderte Unterlassungserklärung und 800 Euro Abmahnkosten.

Als sich der Betreffende hilfesuchend an mich wandte, setzte ich mich diesbezüglich mit dem Bundesministerium der Justiz in Verbindung und schilderte den Fall.
Die damalige Antwort:


> Sie kritisieren die Abmahnung eines Bekannten durch die Kanzlei Waldorf.
> Der Bekannte hat, so schreiben Sie, bei E-Bay eine CD der Gruppe Rammstein angeboten, die in Deutschland gar nicht erhältlich ist. Der Öffentlichkeit ein Vervielfältigungsstück eines Werkes anbieten darf grundsätzlich nur derjenige, der vom Rechteinhaber das sog.
> Verbreitungsrecht eingeräumt bekommen hat (§ 17 Abs. 1 des Urheberrechtsgesetzes). Ausnahme: Das Vervielfältigungsstück ist bereits in der EU mit Zustimmung des Rechteinhabers verbreitet worden - dann ist die Weiterverbreitung wegen der sog. Erschöpfung zulässig (§ 17 Abs. 2 UrhG).
> 
> ...



Meines Wissens schaltete der Bekannte auf mein Anraten einen Anwalt ein. Was aus der Sache wurde, teilte er mir leider nicht mit. Etwas gezahlt hat er jedoch.


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Oktober 2013)

Wie RA Felling berichtet, sind plötzlich gerichtliche Schreiben an die Kanzleiadresse von Urmann + Collegen nicht mehr zustellbar:
http://www.ra-felling.de/2013/10/neuigkeiten-zur-rechtsanwaltsgesellschaft-u-c-urmann-collegen/


> Nach heutiger (08.10.2013) Information durch das Amtsgericht Regensburg konnte eine Zustellung einer Rubrumberichtigung zum obsiegenden Urteil gegen die o.g. Anwaltsgesellschaft des Amtsgerichts Regensburg vom 05.07.2013 deshalb nicht zugestellt werden, weil die Rechtsanwaltsgesellschaft U + C nicht mehr unter der bisherigen Adresse Zeißstraße 9, Regensburg  ansässig sind.
> 
> Die zuständige Rechtsanwaltskammer Nürnberg ist bereits darüber informiert worden. Das Impressum (www.urmann.com) weist allerdings immer noch die obige Anschrift aus.



Für eine Rechtsanwaltskanzlei wäre so ein Verhalten unter üblichen, seriösen Umständen sehr ungewöhnlich. Daher wird zu mancherlei Spekulationen Anlass gegeben (abgetaucht?...).


----------



## jupp11 (12 Oktober 2013)

Google maps liefert eine IMHO bisher unbekannte Adresse mit derselben Telefonnummer


> U + C Rechtsanwälte *Urmann* + *Collegen* Rechtsanwaltsgesellschaft mbHMehr Infos‎
> Ladehofstraße 26
> 93049 Regensburg
> 0941 8996480


https://maps.google.de/maps?q="Urmann & Collegen" regensburg&ll=49.015919,12.083888&spn=0.007388,0.013561&fb=1&gl=de&hq="Urmann & Collegen"&hnear=0x479fc19872222ef7:0x41d25a40937cb10,Regensburg&cid=0,0,13861297552787184008&t=m&z=16&iwloc=A

Googelt man aber nur nach der Adresse https://maps.google.de/maps?q=Ladehofstraße 26 Regensburg&hl=de&ie=UTF8&sll=51.427085,7.663989&sspn=3.5964,6.943359&hnear=Ladehofstraße 26, Westenviertel 93049 Regensburg&t=m&z=16

tauchen nur diese Eintragungen auf.....


> Ladehofstraße 26
> 93049 Regensburg ‎
> Mit dieser Adresse:
> Essen auf Rädern‎
> Familienhilfe‎


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Oktober 2013)

Dort gibt es zwar eine Rechtsanwaltskanzlei, aber eine andere.
siehe beim Link oben, wenn man reinzoomt

https://maps.google.de/maps?q="Urmann & Collegen" regensburg&ll=49.015919,12.083888&spn=0.007388,0.013561&fb=1&gl=de&hq="Urmann & Collegen"&hnear=0x479fc19872222ef7:0x41d25a40937cb10,Regensburg&cid=0,0,13861297552787184008&t=m&z=16&iwloc=A

"Essen auf Rädern" dort wird angeboten vom ARV
Der ARV-Kreisverband Regensburg mit seinem Sozialzentrum in der Ladehofstraße 26
Das Angebot gilt auch für mittellose Rechtsanwälte, denn in der Not sind wir doch alle gleich.

Die <nummer von Essen auf Rädern ist:
*208 2xx-x* oder *5 55 xx

Die Nummer von KWG:
208 6xx - x*

KWG passt da also möglicherweise schon dazu. Man findet aber noch mehr über diese rätselhafte Adresse heraus, u.a., dass dort ein ehemaliger Staatsanwalt tätig ist/war*, siehe google

Ich vermute, dass die Adresse Ladehofstraße älter ist, sie war schon 2009 in Verwendung


> Kennt jemand von euch die Sparschwein AG und U+C Rechtsanwälte?
> Ladehofstrasse 26, D-93049 RegensburgPostfach 10 03 27, D-93003 Regensburg+49 941 899648
> hotmama1409, 18.02.2009 10:00


 (Quelle googlecache). (Wer ist nun wieder die Sparschwein AG???) (ach, das war zB hier)

* was gefällt mir hieran nicht?


> Als ehemaliger Staatsanwalt (2001 bis 2003), zuletzt in der Abteilung für Wirtschaftskriminalität, berät und verteidigt Sie Herr Rechtsanwalt Dr. G...K... LL.M. in allen Bereichen des Strafrechts, Wirtschaftsstrafrechts, Kapitalanlagerechts und Wirtschaftsrechts. Erfahrungen im Rahmen der früheren, staatsanwaltlichen Ermittlungstätigkeit bilden eine wichtige Grundlage für die Beratung, nicht zuletzt in Zusammenhang mit strategischen Fragen.


_Ich weiß, wie man die Staatsmacht austrickst?_


----------



## Reducal (14 Oktober 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> _Ich weiß, wie man die Staatsmacht austrickst?_


Nein, du phantasierst!


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Oktober 2013)

Na dann bin ich beruhigt.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (14 Oktober 2013)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wie RA Felling berichtet, sind plötzlich gerichtliche Schreiben an die Kanzleiadresse von Urmann + Collegen nicht mehr zustellbar:





			
				Bundesanzeiger schrieb:
			
		

> U + C Rechtsanwälte Urmann + Collegen Rechtsanwaltsgesellschaft mbH Regensburg
> Jahresabschluss zum Geschäftsjahr vom 01.01.2011 bis zum 31.12.2011
> Veröffentlichungsdatum: 02.10.2013


Die Veröffentlichung hätte bis zum 31.12.2012 erfolgen müssen, für die Verspätung fallen hohe Ordnungsgelder zwischen 2.500 und 25.000 Euro an. 



			
				Handelsregister schrieb:
			
		

> Amtsgericht Regensburg Aktenzeichen: HRB 12406    Bekannt gemacht am: 11.04.2013 12:00 Uhr
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Da macht man sich so seine Gedanken ...

Nebelwolf


----------



## Vermeer76 (25 November 2013)

Hab mal ne Frage... wenn man die "Tat" zugegeben hat... diese aber keinen MB schicken... verjährt das ganze dann trozdem wie üblich?


----------



## Hippo (25 November 2013)

Wenn ...
Aber die Verjährungsfrist beträgt im Extremfall vier Jahre minus ein Tag und im günstigsten Fall drei Jahre plus ein Tag


----------



## Vermeer76 (26 November 2013)

Danke.. dann hab ich es ja bald geschafft. Abmahnung war 2010.... am 01.01.2014 läuft ja dann die Frist aus...


----------



## nich-mit-mir (5 Dezember 2013)

Streaming wird abgemahnt! Abmahnung von Streaming durch U+C Rechtsanwälte



> Eine Abmahnung wegen Streaming? Bisher undenkbar. Aber U+C Rechtsanwälte belehren uns eines besseren. Uns liegt nun die wohl erste Streaming-Abmahnung vor, die bald auch die Massen bewegen könnte. Weiter lesen:


----------



## Antiscammer (5 Dezember 2013)

Rechtlich sehr fragwürdig. Nach UrhG ist bei Streaming nur derjenige angreifbar, der den Film auf das Portal hochgeladen hat. Hierzu müsste eine rechtlich verwertbare Auskunft des Streaming-Portals selbst an den Abmahner vorliegen. Die bei P2P übliche Praxis der Loggerbuden funktioniert bei Streaming technisch nicht, weil derjenige, der den Film ansieht, den Inhalt nicht seinerseits im Netz anbietet.

Möglicherweise wird die IP-Adresse des vermeintlichen Rechtsverletzers über Cookies in Werbebannern festgestellt, die mit der Portalwebseite verknüpft sind. Es ist unwahrscheinliuch, dass der Portalbetreiber in NL dem Abmahner IP-Adressen zur Verfügung stellt. Damit würde der Portalbetreiber sein eigenes Geschäftskonzept beerdigen.

Wenn die IP-Adresse über Cookies festgestellt wird, dann ist die Streaming-Abmahnung nicht nur wegen fehlender UrhG-Verletzung an sich, sondern auch in technischer Hinsicht angreifbar. 

Die Betroffenen sollten überlegen, ob sie gegen den Abmahner mit negativer Feststellungsklage vorgehen. Wenn das erst einmal 10 Betroffene durchgezogen haben, dann ist - denke ich - das Thema wieder durch.


----------



## nich-mit-mir (6 Dezember 2013)

Scheindt sich wohl um eine neue Abmahnwelle von U + C zu handeln. Denn RA Vetter berichtet darüber mittlerweile auch;


> Es handelt sich offensichtlich um eine veritable Abmahnwelle. Unser Kanzleipostfach quillt über mit Rückfragen von Betroffenen. Weiter lesen...





> Ich habe jetzt selbst einige der Abmahnschreiben vorliegen. Die Kanzlei U + C fordert 250 Euro. Dieser Betrag setzt sich zusammen aus 169,50 Euro Anwaltskosten, 65 Euro Ermittlungskosten und stolzen 15,50 Euro (!) Schadensersatz für den angeblichen Filmgenuss.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (6 Dezember 2013)

Irgendwie unglaubwürdig!

Streaming funktioniert im Gegensatz zu p2p von einem Server zu einem Client, daher kennt niemand (von Netzbetreibern abgesehen) außer der Server, die IP des Clients, sie ist auch nicht ermittelbar. 

Entweder es erlaubt sich jemand einen Spaß mit U+C oder U+C hat den nächsten fragwürdigen Mandanten gefunden, der aus der Luft heraus etwas behauptet, was U+C dann abmahnt.

Nebelwolf


----------



## BenTigger (6 Dezember 2013)

Oder die haben einen alten Kunden, der nun Streaming anbietet und dann seine Kunden abmahnen lässt?


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (6 Dezember 2013)

Je länger ich solche Maschen, wie die Abofallen, urheberrechtliches Abmahnunwesen, wettbewerbsrechtliche Abmahnunwesen. usw. betrachte, um so klarer wird mir das eigentliche Problem, das ich mit "Unfähigkeit zur Selbstreinigung eines Berufsstandes" überschreibe.

Wir haben in den letzten 10 bis 15 Jahren eine Vermehrung dieser "Geschäftsmodelle" erleben dürfen. Dieses Phänomen korreliert mit der Wandlung der Mehrheit der Berufszugehörigkeit in den Landes- und Bundesparlamenten, weg von Beamten und sonstigen Staatsdienern hin zu Rechtsanwälten und sonstigen Juristen, die durch die besonders gewollte oder schlimmer noch, besonders unbewusst gewollte Gesetzgebung solchen "Geschäftsmodellen" im Sinne ihrer Kollegen erst Vorschub leisten. Wir erleben heute gutverdienende Rechtsanwälte, Kanleien und Rechtsanwaltsfabriken ohne Mandanten, bzw. gezielt in ihrem Sinne arbeitenden Mandanten.

Und genau hier setzt die "Unfähigkeit zur Selbstreinigung dieses Berufsstandes" ein. Wenn Ärzte sich "Geschäft" durch das Züchten und Verbreiten von krankheitserregenden Viren und Bakterien Krankheitsfällt, Architekten durch besonders falsch berechnete Statiken quasi selbst revolvierende Aufträge, oder Apotheker durch den Verkauf eigens schlecht zubereiteter Medizin ewig zahlende Kundschaft beschaffen würden, so würden solche Fehlleistungen durch den Entzug ihrer Zulassung/Approbation sehr schnell geheilt werden können.

Die Diagnose im Fall von Rechtsanwälten fällt hingegen weniger positiv aus, wenn es heutzutage (wohlgemerkt ausschließlich in Deutschland) nahezu unmöglich ist, einem nicht straffällig gewordenen Rechtsanwalt die Zulassung zu entziehen. Und genau deshalb  wird Deutschland immer mehr zum Paradies für Abzocker.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (7 Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Nun berichtet auch die Presse:
http://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/webwe...treaming-Nutzer-bekommen-Post-vom-Anwalt.html

Das Landgericht Köln hat die Nutzerdaten scheinbar ohne jegliche Bedenken auf Anfrage von U+C freigegeben. Es verspricht unterhaltsam zu werden, sowohl das Landgericht, als auch U+C haben sich zu weit aus dem Fenster gehängt. Richtig spannend ist, wie man an die IP-Adressen gekommen sein will, - vielleicht mit Zählpixeln, Werbebannern oder Bildern, die man von der eigenen Seite verlinkt hat?

Update: Es wird in Foren berichtet, daß das Geld nicht an U+C überwiesen werden soll, sondern an die schweizer The Archive AG.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (7 Dezember 2013)

Berufskleidung in gewissen Branchen?


----------



## dvill (7 Dezember 2013)

Ein interessanter Erklärungsversuch:

http://www.it-recht-deutschland.de/?p=281420


----------



## sascha (7 Dezember 2013)

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2013/1...ream-wurden-betroffene-die-falle-gelockt-7995


----------



## nich-mit-mir (7 Dezember 2013)

sascha schrieb:


> http://www.computerbetrug.de/2013/1...ream-wurden-betroffene-die-falle-gelockt-7995





> Er will nämlich nicht ausschließen, dass Betroffenen der Abmahnungen in eine teure Falle gelockt wurden.



Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn das eine mehr oder weniger geschickt aufgestellte Falle ist


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (7 Dezember 2013)

Naja, der *Hust* wäre doch irgendwie alles zuzutrauen, oder? *Hust*


----------



## nich-mit-mir (8 Dezember 2013)

Eben bei Golem gefunden;


> Die Abmahnungen von Urmann + Collegen gegen private Streaming-Nutzer bei Redtube.com haben ein gewaltiges Volumen. Viele Betroffene haben gleich zwei oder drei Schreiben der Anwälte erhalten.
> Von den Streaming-Abmahnungen der U+C-Rechtsanwälte zu der Pornotube-Plattform Redtube.com dürften über 10.000 Menschen betroffen sein. Weiter lesen...



Wenn die Zahl der Abmahnungen stimmen sollte und jeder zahlen würde, käm ne nette Summe zusammen. Aber ich denke, der Schuß geht nach hinten los.

Eine gute Beschreibung/ Einschätzung der Sachlage mit Zerlegung der geforderten Kosten findet man hier


----------



## bernhard (8 Dezember 2013)

Die Kanzlei hat jedenfalls Erfahrung:

http://www.wbs-law.de/abmahnung-fil...libu-media-verliert-vor-dem-lg-munchen-41404/


> Außerdem seien die angebotenen Pornofilme weder als Filmwerke noch als Laufbilder im Sinne des Urheberrechts schützenswert.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (8 Dezember 2013)

nich-mit-mir schrieb:


> Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn das eine mehr oder weniger geschickt aufgestellte Falle ist



Mich würde nicht wundern, wenn bei dem Ding die Grenzen zur Legalität gesprengt wurden.


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Dezember 2013)

Die Abmahnungen sind aus meiner Sicht mindestens grob rechtmißbräuchlich, wenn nicht gewerbsmäßiger Betrug.


----------



## nich-mit-mir (8 Dezember 2013)

Ich kopiere mal zusammen, was der User "Petralein" dazu bei Golem.de postet , da dies eine Erkärung wäre wie man an die IP´s gekommen ist;



> Das bedeutet, dass Du via Traffic-Verkäufer Trafficholder.com unfreiwillig auf zwei Seiten geleitet wurdest nämlich movfile.net und retdube.net. Beide Seiten wurden am 22.07.2013 (!) anonym in Panama registriert.
> 
> ... Und nun gibt es auch keine Fragen mehr, wie die an die IPs gekommen sind. Die sehen die IPs, weil sie am Server sitzen.
> 
> ...


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (8 Dezember 2013)

http://goo.gl/Mgd4EL
http://goo.gl/GNVpg6
http://goo.gl/Onw5Ry
wetten, dass die mal auf der eurowebtainment waren?


----------



## dvill (9 Dezember 2013)

http://www.iggdaw.de/iggdawforum/index.php?page=Thread&postID=15821#post15821


> bei mir häufen sich die Anrufe von Abgemahnten, die glech mit zwei oder drei Abmahnungen kommen.Verletzungszeitpunkt differiert nur wenige Sekunden. Wie das gehen soll, wird hoffentlich U+C und die Akteneinsicht erläutern.


----------



## bernhard (9 Dezember 2013)

http://www.regensburg-digital.de/warum-entzieht-man-uc-nicht-die-lizenz/09122013/


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (9 Dezember 2013)

Das wird ja immer härter! Nicht nur, dass ein Landgericht Öln den Unterschied zwischen "Streamen" und "Tauschen" nicht zu kennen scheint, auch das Volumen des Herausgabebegehrens (mehrere zigtausend) erweckt noch keinen Verdacht. Auch hier wird wieder davon gesprochen, dass die Ermittlung der IP-Adressen mindestens ordnungswidrig, wenn nicht gar eine strafrechtlich erfolgt ist. Klick


----------



## dvill (9 Dezember 2013)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...en-schrecken-Internet-Nutzer-auf-2062918.html


> Gegenüber heise online bestätigte Gerichtssprecher Dr. Christian Hoppe, dass The Archive AG im Jahr 2013 bereits rund 100 solcher Anträge gestellt hat. Dabei ging es "mal um 400, dann wieder um 1000 IP-Adressen", zu denen Auskunft von Providern verlangt worden sei.
> 
> Hoppe wies drauf hin, dass unter den vielen Kammern des Gerichts, die mit den insgesamt über 600 derartigen Anträgen pro Monat beschäftigt sind, die juristischen Meinungen auseinandergehen. Im Falle der Anträge wegen angeblicher Streaming-Verstöße haben demnach manche Kammern auch deutliche Kritik geäußert, worauf in diesen Fällen The Archive AG die Anträge wieder zurückgezogen habe.


So wie ein Frage an Radio Eriwan.


----------



## dvill (9 Dezember 2013)

http://www.golem.de/news/u-c-abmahnung-gericht-hat-streaming-und-p2p-verwechselt-1312-103257.html


> Die Daten der Nutzer der Streaming-Plattform Redtube.com sollen mit der Software GladII 1.1.3. von ITGuards ermittelt worden sein. Das Landgericht Köln habe offenbar getäuscht werden sollen und sei deshalb von P2P ausgegangen, so der Anwalt Johannes von Rüden, dem Akteneinsicht gewährt wurde.


----------



## dvill (9 Dezember 2013)

Hier sind die Dokumente:

http://www.abmahnhelfer.de/redtube-abmahnungen-abmahnhelfer-stellt-auskuenftsbeschluesse-online


----------



## haudraufundschluss (9 Dezember 2013)

dvill schrieb:


> Hier sind die Dokumente:
> 
> http://www.abmahnhelfer.de/redtube-abmahnungen-abmahnhelfer-stellt-auskuenftsbeschluesse-online


In dem dort online gestellten Antrag stellt der Anwalt allerdings auf § 16 UrhG und nicht auf § 19 UrhG ab. Insofern ist zumindest da der Unterschied zwischen Tauschbörse und Streamingportal durchaus klargestellt worden, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (9 Dezember 2013)

Ha! dvill war 30 min schneller  Wollte das auch gerade posten. Die Richter in Köln dürften schön blöd aussehen bei dieser Dienstbeflissenheit im Auftrag von Kriminellen.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (9 Dezember 2013)

Die Richter haben auf Tauschbörse erlassen und nicht auf Streaming.   Die können nicht mal lesen. Die Bande wollte wohl zu Weihn8en die Konten gefüllt bekommen. Wetten, dass tausende stillschweigend und heimlich zahlen, weil sie den Familienfrieden nicht gefährden wollen? Das ganze ist ein uraltes Abzockmodell.


----------



## dvill (9 Dezember 2013)

Sorry, reine Glücksache 

Unklar bleibt aber, wie die die IP-Adressen bekommen haben. Die genannte Software muss über magische Funktionen verfügen. Tauschbörsensoftware jedenfalls zeichnet nicht "fremde" IP-Adressen auf. Die NSA wird stark interessiert sein an diesen Wunderdingen.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (9 Dezember 2013)

Das ist doch schon bekannt: Umleitung auf redtube.net welche die IP´s loggt (wie jede Webseite)....


----------



## dvill (9 Dezember 2013)

Dann wäre doch die EV etwas falsch, oder?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (9 Dezember 2013)

wrdlbrmpfts schrieb:


> Das ist doch schon bekannt: Umleitung auf redtube.net welche die IP´s loggt (wie jede Webseite)....


Das wird vermutet. Bekannt ist das nicht.



			
				Antrag schrieb:
			
		

> Die Vorgehensweise der Software beruht auf den üblichen und gebräuchlichen Internet-Technologien, die von der Kanzlei Diehl & Partner in dem Gutachten vom 22. März 2013 untersucht und die Funktionsfähigkeit und Richtigkeit der Erfassung bestätigt wurden.


Das würde ich ja zu gerne mal sehen.


----------



## dvill (9 Dezember 2013)

Hier ist von Umleitungen über Panama die Rede:

http://forum.golem.de/read.php?78399,3579086,3579126#msg-3579126

Dann ist es aber nicht nett, dem Richter in Köln einen ganz anderen Bären aufzubinden ...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (9 Dezember 2013)

dvill schrieb:


> Dann ist es aber nicht nett, dem Richter in Köln einen ganz anderen Bären aufzubinden ...


Wenn man zwischen den Zeilen liest, ist das um einiges grenzwertiger: Die behaupten im Besitz einer Software zu sein, die in der Lage ist, verschiedene Versionen ihrer urheberrechtlich geschützten Werke auf Download- und Streamingportalen ausfindig zu machen.

Auf Redtube sind sie also fündig geworden. Den Rechteinhabern bietet der Betreiber im Sinne des DMCA die Möglichkeit, Urheberrechtsverletzungen zu melden, damit die von der Seite genommen werden. Getan wird das aber nicht - Die Werke bleiben also ganz bewusst auf den Seiten.

Weil man, wie weiter behauptet wird, mit der Software ebenfalls in der Lage sein will, die IP-Adressen der Anschlüsse ermitteln zu können, von denen aus das Angebot aufgerufen wurde.

Man verzichtet also ganz bewusst darauf, die eigenen Werke offline nehmen zu lassen, um den profitableren Weg der Abmahnung gehen zu können.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (9 Dezember 2013)

Die EV ist schon alleine falsch, weil sie sich auf filesharing beruft. Das ist ja auf dem .pdf rot eingekreist. Interessant wäre, wenn ein Forensiker sich die PeZehs von Betroffenen ansehen könnte. Wenn dabei rauskommt, dass die Bande gezielt manipuliert hat, dann hoffe ich gibts einen ermittelnden StA .
Wäre ja nicht das erste mal, dass am Hungertuch nagende Armwälte auf die Schiefe Bahn geraten.


----------



## dvill (9 Dezember 2013)

Ich hatte möglicherweise den Begriff des "üblichen Verfahrens" fehlgedeutet. Das hatte ich auf Tauschbörsentechnik bezogen.

Wenn diese Software direkt auf Streaming-Portale bezogen ist und dort über Werbelinktechniken Besucher weiterleitet, um deren IP-Adresse abzugreifen, sieht das alles etwas anders aus.

Wie wird dann bewiesen, dass der Film geladen wurde? Der Werbelink hat keine Fortschrittsanzeige.

Oder leitet man gleich den Stream auf einen anderen, eigenen Panamaserver um? Dann wäre er aber faktisch nicht vom redtube.com-Server erfolgt.

Man würde aber genau das beweisen wollen.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (10 Dezember 2013)

Ohh da gibts schon die erste Strafanzeige: http://lars-sobiraj.de/porno-streaming-erster-betroffener-stellt-strafanzeige-gegen-uc/


----------



## dvill (10 Dezember 2013)

Mal ganz platt gesagt:

Wenn die Masche so funktioniert, dass ein Rechteinhaber selbst einen Streamingserver in Panama aufstellt und seine schützenwerte Werke von dort selbst ohne irgendwelche Zugangsbarrieren frei verfügbar macht, um "beweiskräftige" Logfiles zu erstellen, dann wäre das doch absurd, einen Schadensersatz fordern zu wollen.

Er nähme auch Betroffenen die Möglichkeit nachzuprüfen, ob die Vorwürfe stimmen. Die Browserhistory verweist dann auf andere Server.

Das Logfile selbst dokumentiert dann "falsche" Adressen. Wie kann das vor Gericht etwas anderes "beweisen"?


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (10 Dezember 2013)

Warst Du schon mal in den Hinterzimmern bei der eurowebtainment? Was u.a. da geplant und verhandelt wurde resultiert in den Abzockmethoden, mit denen Ihr Euch seit Jahren beschäftigt. Aber auch Armleuchter mit Staatsexamen grübeln Tag&Nacht wie man dem Klickvieh das Geld aus der Tasche leiern kann.
Eine Kopie von redtube.com Namens redtube.net, die auf das Original weiterleitet und dann ein bischen DNS Spielerei via driveby infection....alles denkbar.
Die über landingpages auf redtube.net gelandeten IP´s wurden geloggt und ab geht die Luzi.Es würde auch reichen ein einzelnes Pixel, was auf redtube.net verlinkt in irgendwelchen landingpages zu platzieren und schon loggt die .net Seite die IP Adressen. Die fragt jetzt der Kuhdamm Arschwalt ab und U&C legt los. 
Die werden sich noch wundern! Der Burschi vom Kuhdamm ist schon lange fällig!


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (10 Dezember 2013)

also ich war jetzt mal auf der .net Seite, die ist völlig leer und verlinkt nicht zur bei leaseweb  gehosteten .com Seite.
Die .net Seite ist allerdings schon 2007-03-08 registriert, nicht erst letzten Sommer wie anderswo behauptet. Sie liegt JETZT auf 217.19.248.132 und zwar seit 17. Oktober 2013!
Vorher lag sie aber bei Neuss Speedpartner GmbH auf 91.184.49.20! 
http://whois.domaintools.com/91.184.49.20

Hier mal die komplette Historie der .net Seite:
Event DateActionPre-Action IPPost-Action IP
2007-03-10New-none-213.246.55.12
2007-03-10Not Resolvable213.246.55.12-none-
2007-03-10New-none-213.246.55.12
2007-03-10Not Resolvable213.246.55.12-none-
2007-03-17New-none-213.246.55.12
2007-03-17New-none-213.246.55.12
2007-12-02Change213.246.55.1291.184.49.20
2011-04-10New-none-91.184.49.20
2013-04-26Not Resolvable91.184.49.20-none-
2013-10-17New-none-217.19.248.132

http://whois.domaintools.com/217.19.248.132
Ich hoffe Betroffene, die eine Abmahnung erhalten haben, lassen Forensiker über ihre Systeme schauen, dann wissen wir bald genau was hier gespielt wurde.


----------



## bernhard (10 Dezember 2013)

http://www.heise.de/tp/blogs/6/155465


> Kölner Landrichter ließen sich ein U für ein C vormachen


http://dejure.org/gesetze/ZPO/138.html


> Die Parteien haben ihre Erklärungen über tatsächliche Umstände vollständig und der Wahrheit gemäß abzugeben.


----------



## Reducal (10 Dezember 2013)

> ....führt in seinem Antrag als Beweis an, dass die Firma *itGuards* mit der Software "GladII 1.1.3" die IP-Adressen ermittelt habe.


Die Bezeichnungen gehen weit auseinander, der eine Bericht erwähnt nur den Namen, andere mal itGuards Ltd. die nächsten dann wieder itGuards Inc. Ja was denn nun, wer soll das itGuards sein?


----------



## BenTigger (10 Dezember 2013)

> Unterdessen meldet die Website torrentfreak.com, dass offenbar auch die in Deutschland stationierten Streitkräfte des US-Militärs Gefallen an kostenfreien Content gefunden haben.


 (Zitat von Heise: http://www.heise.de/tp/blogs/6/155465 )

Aber jetzt ist klar, wie die an die IPs gekommen sind. Die *NSA*  war der Informant.... SCNR


----------



## bernhard (10 Dezember 2013)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/S-The-Archive-AG-ITGuards-Inc/forum-271049/msg-24493181/read/


> Die Webseiten beider Firmen liegen deshalb (nicht zufällig) auf dem
> selben Server mit der IP-Nummer: 216.185.152.151
> 
> the-archive.ch = 216.185.152.151 = itguards.net


Das ist ja praktisch.

Nebenbei bemerkt:

In den Versicherungen wird nur behauptet, die IP-Adresse und der Beginn des Zugriffs auf die Datei werde protokolliert. Von einer Dauer finde ich nichts. Wer sich verklickt hat und das Fenster nach 5 Sekunden schließt, bleibt gespeichert?


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (10 Dezember 2013)

bernhard schrieb:


> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/S-The-Archive-AG-ITGuards-Inc/forum-271049/msg-24493181/read/
> 
> Das ist ja praktisch.
> 
> ...



Die werden noch glubschen wenn tausende von Strafanträgen der Abgemahnten bei den StA´s eingehen und die Anfangen zu ermitteln.
Interessant wäre jetzt zu wissen, ob sie gnadenlos weitere Abmahnungen raushauen?

Passenderweise sind die Seiten bei der Firma WIX.COM gehostet ))


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (10 Dezember 2013)

Der Berliner Abmahnwahnwalt D.S. hat seinen Antrag, bei abmahnhelfer.de löschen lassen


----------



## Reducal (10 Dezember 2013)

RA Solmecke bei T-Online schrieb:
			
		

> *Auskünfte hätten nicht erteilt werden dürfen*
> 
> Die Herausgabe der Daten sei also möglicherweise nicht gestattet gewesen und als Verstoß gegen das Datenschutzgesetz zu werten.





trulli68 schrieb:


> Entsprechende Geschäftsstelle im LG Köln nicht mehr erreichbar.


Da kocht vermutlich nicht nur den vermeintlichen Halunken das H2O im Popo.

Ich gehe da noch weiter! Durch den evtl. vorliegenden Fauxpas das LG Köln wurde womöglich das Ende der Filsharing-Abmahnungen eingeläutet. Andere Abmahnanwälte werden das Engagement den Regensburgen danken. Zumindest ersparen sich derzeit womöglich viele Anschlussinhaber, deren IP wegen anderer Verstöße festgehalten wurde, Repressalien über das LG Köln.


----------



## trulli68 (10 Dezember 2013)

@Reducal 

Das kommt eventuell noch dazu. Gemeint war aber, dass in der Abmahnung nicht angegeben ist, dass die vorgeschlagene Unterlassungsverpflichtung über die abgemahnte Rechtsverletzung hinausgeht. Das würde aber gegen §97a Abs.2 Nr. 4 verstoßen.


----------



## bernhard (10 Dezember 2013)

Trittbrettfahrer-Diskussion abgetrennt:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/trittbrettfahrer-zu-abmahnung-u-c-regensburg.45023/


----------



## dvill (10 Dezember 2013)

http://www.dr-wachs.de/blog/2013/12...ing-abmahnung-betrugerische-emails-im-umlauf/


> Betrüger hängen sich an die U+C Streaming Abmahnung


Genau diese Idee kam mir schon vor einigen Tagen ...


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (10 Dezember 2013)

Und ich dachte U+C sind die *Hust*.


----------



## sascha (10 Dezember 2013)

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2013/1...gen-betrueger-verschicken-trojaner-mails-8031


----------



## trulli68 (10 Dezember 2013)

Laut "DIE WELT" hat eine Berliner Kanzlei Strafanzeige gegen den einreichenden Anwalt, wegen Verstoß gegen das Datenschutzgesetz gestellt.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (10 Dezember 2013)

Schon lange gab es keinen in Handschellen abgeführten Anwalt mehr im TV....es wird Zeit so einen über den Kudamm in Berlin geführt zu sehen


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (10 Dezember 2013)

Ohh hier gibts news: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/fore...-ITGuards-Inc/forum-271136/msg-24496570/read/

Es ist ganz einfach. Der Rechtsanwalt und der Erbauer der
Schnüffel-Software betreiben ein gemeinsames Büro in Berlin.

SKB UG (HRB130332)
AD: Storkower Straße 158, 10407 Berlin
GF: P. Karaoglanov *1984
GG: Der Dienst zur Verfolgung und Verwertung von Urheberrechten.

mikrofaktor UG (HRB122885)
AD: c/o SKB UG Zimmer 134, Storkower Str. 158, 10407 Berlin
GF: D. Sebastian *1978
GG: Der regresslose Ankauf von fälligen Forderungen aller Art sowie
deren Geltendmachung gegenüber den Schuldnern.

Siehe: https://www.handelsregister.de/rp_web/mask.do

Hier tritt Pavel P. mit seiner Software als Gutachter vor einem
US-Gericht auf:
http://law.justia.com/cases/federal/district-courts/florida/flmdce/2:
2012cv00225/270532/6

Weil ITGuards Inc und The Archive AG auf dem selben Server liegen,
handelt es sich bei Rechteinhaber, IT-Ermittler und Rechtanwälten um
ein und dieselbe Bande.


----------



## dvill (10 Dezember 2013)

Radio Eriwan sendet aus Köln:

http://www.lg-koeln.nrw.de/Presse/Pressemitteilungen/10_12_2013---Abmahnungen-_The-Archive_.pdf

Es hört sich an wie behördlicher Quark in gewerblichem Ausmaß.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (11 Dezember 2013)

wie lecker: http://www.xbiz.com/news/172241

die Firma, der redtube gehört, bestreitet IP Adressen weitergegeben zu haben 

die Burschis um den Arschwalt vom Kudamm haben sich sowas von selber ins Knie ©€ƒ⁄ç∆†

Dazu die unfähigen Landgerichter aus Alaaf....Popcorn Alaaf


----------



## hanna3 (11 Dezember 2013)

Ab zum Rechtsanwalt,

Anzeigen gegen Unbekannt an die örtlichen Staatsanwaltschaften .


----------



## bernhard (11 Dezember 2013)

http://www.golem.de/news/klage-gege...ie-an-die-daten-gelangt-sind-1312-103306.html


> Per Klage soll geklärt werden, woher die IP-Adressen für die Streaming-Abmahnungen von U+C zu Redtube.com stammen und wie die Rechtsanwälte an sie gelangt sind. Den geforderten Betrag sollten die Abgemahnten nicht zahlen, raten Verbraucherschützer.


----------



## dvill (11 Dezember 2013)

So rechnen Rechtsanwälte:

http://www.regensburg-digital.de/wie-die-porno-abmahner-rechnen/10122013/

(Jedenfalls einige unter ihnen).


----------



## dvill (11 Dezember 2013)

dvill schrieb:


> Wenn die Masche so funktioniert, dass ein Rechteinhaber selbst einen Streamingserver in Panama aufstellt und seine schützenwerte Werke von dort selbst ohne irgendwelche Zugangsbarrieren frei verfügbar macht, um "beweiskräftige" Logfiles zu erstellen, dann wäre das doch absurd, einen Schadensersatz fordern zu wollen.
> 
> Er nähme auch Betroffenen die Möglichkeit nachzuprüfen, ob die Vorwürfe stimmen. Die Browserhistory verweist dann auf andere Server.


Das hier hört sich so an:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/fore...n-RETDUBE-NET/forum-271185/msg-24502507/read/


----------



## dvill (11 Dezember 2013)

http://www.wbs-law.de/abmahnung-fil...-diese-abmahnwelle-war-erst-der-anfang-49126/


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (11 Dezember 2013)

Ich hoffe Betroffene stellen Strafantrag und lassen ihre Pezehs von Profi Forensikern durchleuchten, damit wir bald justiziable Beweise haben.
Die Nummer mit retdube.com, 
"Im Verlauf habe ich gefunden.
7.8.2013 49655.retdube.net 49655.retdube.net
7.8.2013 http//hit.trafficholder.com/transfer.php?http//49655.!"
dürfte in die richtige Richtung gehen.

Ich sehe schon die Beteiligten Schwarzkittel beim Packen des Fluchtgepäcks....
Jede Wette, dass da die nächsten Jahre nix passiert und die Justiz ihren Lahmarsch nicht in die Gänge kriegt?
Am Ende verlieren die Beteiligten nicht mal ihre Zulassungen bei den Armwaltskammern. Jede Wette...


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (11 Dezember 2013)

wrdlbrmpfts schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon die Beteiligten Schwarzkittel beim Packen des Fluchtgepäcks....
> Jede Wette, dass da die nächsten Jahre nix passiert und die Justiz ihren Lahmarsch nicht in die Gänge kriegt?
> Am Ende verlieren die Beteiligten nicht mal ihre Zulassungen bei den Armwaltskammern. Jede Wette...



Ja was jetzt, bzw. warum sollten die Schwarzkittel fliehen, wenn ihre Kollegen weder den "Lahmarsch" hochkriegen, noch ihre Zulassungen entzogen werden?

Tatsächlich ist es schon so, dass die ein Anwalt kaum seine Zulassung verlieren kann, weshalb ja solche Collegen so unverhohlen ihre Skrupellosigkeit in aller Offenheit ausleben dürfen. In München z.B. praktiziert ein wegen Betrugs rechtskräftig verurteilter Sündipussi immer noch.

Mal überlegt, warum Deutschland so ein Abzockerparadies ist?
Oder mal darüber nachgedacht, warum das U vom C solche Aktionen von Regensburg und nicht von seinem eigentlichen Sitz Hamburg aus startet?
Oder einfach mal darüber sinniert, warum letztes Jahr in einem ähnlich gelagerten Fall, die strafrechtliche Verfolgung in Regensburg eingestellt wurde und das, obwohl der St.-Anwalt erst das weitere zivilrechtliche Geschehen abwarten wollte. Kurz vor der Einstellung hatte ein Zivilgericht der Kanzlei das folgende Attest ausgestellt: *„unmoralisch, unseriös und vorsätzlich sittenwidrig“ .
*Die Antwort darauf fiele mir schon ein, allein, ich schreibe sie nicht!


----------



## haudraufundschluss (11 Dezember 2013)

Das rührt an einem grundsätzlichen Problem: Wenn zwei sich streiten, freuen sich die Anwälte. Ziehen die Parteien vor Gericht und es kommt zu einem Urteil, dann liegt es in der Natur der Sache, dass mindestens eine Partei mit ihrer Rechtsauffassung daneben lag.

Es gibt sicherlich Sachverhalte, bei denen es recht offensichtlich ist, was für ein Spiel da getrieben wird, aber es wäre problematisch, wenn jeder Anwalt sofort ein Strafverfahren riskiert, wenn er ein schwieriges Mandat annimmt.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (11 Dezember 2013)

http://nebelhorn-piratenradio.de/2013/12/11/abmahnindustrie-zieht-blank/


> Unser Piraten-Radio ist keine 2 Tage offiziell auf Sendung und schon dürfen wir das erste Mal investigativ-journalisch Tätig werden und einen “Wihstleblower” unterstützen. Uns sind Dokumente zur Verfügung gestellt worden, die das gesamte Ausmaß der Handlungen der Abmahnindustrie bis ins Detail beweisen. Hierzu gehören Unterlagen und Kontoauszüge von Überweisungen und Abrechnungen, Originalverträge zwischen Abmahner und dem Auftraggebenden Urheber. So sind auch einige Verträge enthalten, aus denen hervorgeht, wer wie viel vom Kuchen bekommt. Auch vor Straftaten schreckt man im Abmahngewerbe nicht zurück!


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (12 Dezember 2013)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Ja was jetzt, bzw. warum sollten die Schwarzkittel fliehen, wenn ihre Kollegen weder den "Lahmarsch" hochkriegen, noch ihre Zulassungen entzogen werden?



Ich kann mir schon denken, dass bei den Kudamm Bürschchen die Hose flattert. Bei den beauftragten Abmahnern natürlich nicht. Die wollen ja weiter Briefe falzen.
Die riskieren nur mit negativen Feststellungsklagen genauso zugebomt zu werden, wie sie ihr Gefalztes rausgehauen haben. Ich hoffe, diese Feststellungsklagen werden reichlich gestellt, denn die Aussicht auf Erfolg (und Kosten für U&C) sind gut. Also bitte...

Die Auftraggeber und ihre Strohmänner sind ja schon sichtlich in Panik verfallen und versuchen ihre Spuren im Inderwebs zu tilgen...


----------



## Reducal (12 Dezember 2013)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> http://nebelhorn-piratenradio.de/2013/12/11/abmahnindustrie-zieht-blank/
> 
> 
> > Das Gericht wurde von Rechtsanwalt Daniel S. sprichwörtlich hinters Licht geführt und hat Streaming mit Download bzw. Filesharing verwechselt.
> ...


Was mich wundert, der Berliner Anwalt lässt das LG Köln arbeiten und die Regensburger Anwälte mahnen dann ab. Der Berliner hat in der Vergangenheit selbst abgemahnt, warum tut er das in diesem Fall nicht?


----------



## Teleton (12 Dezember 2013)

Weil er nur den Auftrag für die Auskunftsbeschlüsse hatte?

Da er zu den Top Ten gehört dürften auch zahlreiche seiner Anträge in echten Filesharingsachen auf den Schreibtischen der Richter liegen.


----------



## Hippo (12 Dezember 2013)

Der Herr Urmann meldet sich im Focus zu Wort

http://www.focus.de/digital/interne...gt-tausende-weitere-briefe-an_id_3475649.html



> Die Anwaltskanzlei U+C hat Ende letzter Woche mehr als 10 000 Abmahnungen verschickt. Wie die Kanzlei berichtet, ist die bisherige Abmahnungswelle aber nur die Spitze des Eisbergs. Vielen Redtube-Nutzern steht die unangenehme Post erst noch ins Haus.


----------



## Teleton (12 Dezember 2013)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt auf die angeblich anderen Provider. 
Schon bei "echten" Filesharingsachen ist es ja so, dass fast ausschließlich Anschlußinhaber ermittelt werden die entweder bei Telekom sind oder bei denen Technik von Telefonica hinter dem Anschluss steckt.


----------



## Reducal (12 Dezember 2013)

...und Kabelanbieter nicht zu vergessen! Denn gerade die speichern bedeutend länger als manchem Nutzer lieb sein mag. Allerdings muss dort dann auch der Port abgephisht werden, über den erst die eindeutige Zuordnung zum Anschluss möglich ist - dies betrifft neuer Verbindungstechnologien, wie z. B. die der UnityMedia ab 09/2013.


----------



## trulli68 (12 Dezember 2013)

@Reducal 

Könntest Du mir das mit dem Port mal erklären? Gerade KD behauptet doch nur 48 Stunden zu speichern?!

Danke.


----------



## Reducal (12 Dezember 2013)

http://app.unitymedia.de/service/index.html/faqs/23f7ef2e-bc26-44c4-a583-6f0299f7ff58
Das Port-Problem stellt sich z. B. bei Mehrfamilienhäusern - ein Kabel kommt rein aber mehrere Anschlüsse liegen dahinter.

Zum Thema 48 Stunden kann man nur orakeln - das ist heute so und morgen so und übermorgen mache ich der Königin ein Kind!


----------



## trulli68 (12 Dezember 2013)

Vielen Dank. Das ging ja schnell.

Heißt das nicht eigentlich "hole ich der Königin ihr Kind?"


----------



## BenTigger (12 Dezember 2013)

Nene Reducal entführt keine Kinder . Er macht sie lieber. Er hat ja auch mehr Spass dabei....


SCNR


----------



## trulli68 (12 Dezember 2013)

Ich würde gerne noch einmal etwas hinterfragen.

Ab welchen Zeitpunkt wird ein Provider die Aktivitäten der abgemahnten User aufzeichnen? Und über welchen Zeitraum? Wer gibt also den Startschuss? Wenn die jetzt abgemahnten Personen die Seite im August aufgerufen hatten, jetzt die Abmahnung erfolgt, war die Aufzeichnung dann mit Eingang des Gerichtsbeschlusses beendet?

Ich hoffe, dass ich mich einigermaßen verständlich ausgedrückt habe.


----------



## BenTigger (12 Dezember 2013)

Aufzeichnungen erfolgen Abmahnunabhängig ab dem Login des Users und somit Zuteilung der IP. Es wird die IP und das einlogdatum/zeit festgehalten. mehr nicht. Und das auch, abhängig vom Betreiber, länger oder kürzer gespeichert.

Nun kommt ein Abmahnanwalt und fragt nur, wer hatte am (Datum) um (Zeit) die IP benutzt?
Dann bekommt er vom Netzbetreiber die Antwort Herr Muster Maxmann, wohnhaft in Mustermaxhausen, hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt die IP genutzt.
Wo und was du in der Zeit gemacht hast, ist (noch) nicht gespeichert.
Jetzt legt der Abmahnanwalt nur noch Fest, was du zu der Zeit gemacht haben sollst und sendet dir die Abmahnung zu.

einigermaßen verständlich ausgedrückt?


----------



## BenTigger (12 Dezember 2013)

http://www.n-tv.de/technik/Justizskandal-im-Fall-RedTube-article11898586.html



> Die Abmahner hätten es nicht geschafft, in den Anträgen irgendeine Kausalität zu Lasten des Anschlussinhabers darzulegen und das Zustandekommen der IP-Adressen sei völlig unklar. Da in den Beschlüssen von einer Tauschbörse ausgegangen wird, obwohl dies nicht mal in den Anträgen behauptet wird, liegt es für die Anwältin nahe, "dass die Richter den Antrag nicht wirklich gelesen haben". Sie machten sich damit "zu Handlangern dubioser Anwälte, die sich kleine Verfehlungen teuer bezahlen lassen".





> Tobias Röttger hat beispielsweise Mandanten, die nachweislich nicht zum Zeitpunkt am PC saßen, an dem sie die Filme angeschaut haben sollen. "Andere haben bis zu drei Abmahnungen erhalten und sollen alle Videos gleichzeitig konsumiert haben", sagte Röttger.



Wo ist das Problem? ich habe auch gleichzeitig den Fernseher an, spiele an der Xbox, am Laptop und Computer tippe ich Abmahnungen. 
Nebenbei höre ich noch Radio, lese in der Zeitung und beobachte den Sternenhimmel, wird die Antwort der Abmahnanwälte sein


----------



## trulli68 (12 Dezember 2013)

Vielen Dank. Das heißt aber auch, dass er je nach Provider, unterschiedlich schnell reagieren muss, wenn er einen Rechtsverstoß feststellt? Sonst wären u.U. die Daten bereits gelöscht.


----------



## BenTigger (12 Dezember 2013)

Deswegen sind es wohl hauptsächlich Telekom User? Wird da lange genug gespeichert? und bei anderen lohnt das Nachfragen erst gar nicht?
Diese Fragen mal so in den Raum gestellt....


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (12 Dezember 2013)

Häähm (räusper), ich bitte die politische Hintergrundfärbung auszublenden und dem Whisteblower auf rein sachlicher Ebene Gehör zu schenken. Es könnte heute abend ab 22:00h ein wenig Licht ins Dunkel des Abmahnkanals hereinkommen: Klick


----------



## Reducal (12 Dezember 2013)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Deswegen sind es wohl hauptsächlich Telekom User? Wird da lange genug gespeichert? und bei anderen lohnt das Nachfragen erst gar nicht?
> Diese Fragen mal so in den Raum gestellt....


Die DTAG speichert abfragesicher 6 Tage. Die Verbindungsdaten werden erhoben und zeitnah sowohl der DTAG als auch dem LG zugespielt. Das ist bei den heute agierenden Abmahnkanzlein immer das Gleiche - alles automatisiert! Sogar der Gestattungsbeschluss kommt zeitnah wieder zurück und muss dann nur noch an den Provider durchgewunken werden, die Auskunft kommt dann prommt. Danach haben die Kanzleien Jahre lang Zeit, die Abmahnungen zu tippen.

Die Abmahnindustrie ist ein guter Kunde der Provider. Jede Anfrage bringt günstigen Umsatz, ohne viel Aufwand, da die Auskunft kostenpflichtig ist.


----------



## Reducal (12 Dezember 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> das Ende der Filsharing-Abmahnungen


Liest sich hier aber anders: http://www.t-online.de/computer/int...e-streaming-abmahnwelle-kuendigt-sich-an.html


----------



## dvill (12 Dezember 2013)

http://www.mueller-roessner.net/akt...dgericht-koeln-gibt-erste-auskuenfte-zur.html


> Das Landgericht Köln hat uns soeben erstmals Auskunft zur Funktionsweise der Software GLADII 1.1.3 erteilt, mit der die IP-Adressen der Nutzer ermittelt wurden, die von der Plattform Redtube Filme abgerufen haben und anschließend von der Kanzlei U+C hierfür abgemahnt worden sind.


Je mehr man erfährt, umso unklarer wird alles.


----------



## BenTigger (12 Dezember 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Die DTAG speichert abfragesicher 6 Tage. Die Verbindungsdaten werden erhoben und zeitnah sowohl der DTAG als auch dem LG zugespielt.



Moment mal, du willst doch nicht etwa behaupten, das ein Beamter so schnell arbeitet?

Sprich, innerhalb von 6 Tagen muss das Ereigniss eingetreten sein (sprich, ich rufe die Datei auf), die IP und das was dadrunter geschehen ist, geprüft und zu Papier gebracht werden, an das Gericht gesendet, und (schnarch) dort dann geprüft weitergeleitet abgesegnet unterschrieben und zurückgesendet werden.
Das dann wiederum an den Provider, der dann ja auch noch erst mal Lesen und dann abrufen muss, wann die IP wer hatte?
Das alles INNERHALB von 6 Tagen?

Eine bitte um Zusendung eines bereits bestehenden Schriftsatzes des Gerichtes, dauerte bei mir alleine über 14 Tage :-(

[ironie]
PS... Ach jetzt verstehe ich, was du mit "zeitnah sowohl der DTAG als auch dem LG zugespielt" meinst. Es werden schon mal alle IPs mitgeteilt, damit die dann schon beim LG sind, falls jemand nachfragt.... [/ironie]


----------



## Reinhard (12 Dezember 2013)

Du bist Porno! Alle sind Porno!

http://blog.kowabit.de/porno-sein/


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (12 Dezember 2013)

Frage an Radio Eriwan: "Ist es möglich mittels krimineller Methoden sich ein paar Millionen aufs Konto zu klatschen und das völlig ohne Konsequenzen"

Antwort: "Im Prinzip nein, es sei denn, man hat eine deutsche Anwaltslizenz".


----------



## Reducal (12 Dezember 2013)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Moment mal, du willst doch nicht etwa behaupten, das ein Beamter so schnell arbeitet?


Oh ja, vorallem womöglich, weil es die eingesetzten Programme tun und insbesondere, weil auch die Erteilung des Beschlusses Geld kostet, das die begehrenden Kanzleien zahlen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das z. B. am LG Köln echte Richter live begleiten - das wird sicher von Angestellten weggeschaufelt. Warum wohl hat sich Köln etabliert? MMn sind dort Ausrüstung und Manpower auf die Anforderungen abgestimmt worden.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (12 Dezember 2013)

Lecker Popcron das ganze. Bei den Piratten sehe ich jezt nix justiziables...grosses Ankündigen und keine Fakten? Bis jetzt labern da welche rum ohne irgendwelche
Fakten. Aber es wird tatsächlich eng für die Burschis. Die Abmahnungen sind allesamt ungültig. Jede negative Feststellungsklage kann nur erfolgreich laufen und dürfte die Insolvenz von U&C zur Folge haben. Also bitte....


----------



## dvill (13 Dezember 2013)

http://www.bild.de/digital/internet...o-abmahnungen-gehen-weiter-33822292.bild.html


> Prinzipiell ist Streaming nicht gleich Streaming. Während bei einigen Videoportalen die Filme wirklich nur auf der Webseite ablaufen, gibt es andere, die große Teile bis zu einem ganzen Film auf der Festplatte des Nutzes zwischenspeichern. Das nennt man technisch Download.


----------



## Reducal (13 Dezember 2013)

...da tun sich Abründe auf! Als nächstes kommt dann der abgeroschene Spruch





> http://bit.ly/1b1jHJS


----------



## bernhard (13 Dezember 2013)

Die Nutzungsrechte beflügeln die Nutzung:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/fore...a-s-Geheimnis/forum-271269/msg-24510604/read/


----------



## Reducal (13 Dezember 2013)

dvill schrieb:


> http://www.bild.de/digital/internet...o-abmahnungen-gehen-weiter-33822292.bild.html
> 
> 
> 
> > Prinzipiell ist Streaming nicht gleich Streaming. Während bei einigen Videoportalen die Filme wirklich nur auf der Webseite ablaufen, gibt es andere, die große Teile bis zu einem ganzen Film auf der Festplatte des Nutzes zwischenspeichern. Das nennt man technisch Download.


Herr beteiligte Anwalt ist da präzieser, auch wenn er den Schverhalt vorher angeblich nicht geprüft hatte:



			
				RA Solmecke schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.wbs-law.de/abmahnung-fil...-diese-abmahnwelle-war-erst-der-anfang-49126/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erleuchtend auch das hier, angesprochen auf Strafanzeigen: 





			
				RA Solmecke schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.wbs-law.de/abmahnung-fil...-diese-abmahnwelle-war-erst-der-anfang-49126/
> 
> 
> > .....Ich habe Herrn Urmann auch auf die Strafanzeige angesprochen, die jetzt von einem Kollegen gegen ihn erstattet worden ist. Er nahm die Sache gelassen. Pro Jahr, so seine Aussage, werden hunderte Strafanzeigen aufgrund der großen Tauschbörsen Abmahnungen gegen ihn erstattet. Bislang scheint das im Sande zu verlaufen…


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (13 Dezember 2013)

dvill schrieb:


> http://www.bild.de/digital/internet...o-abmahnungen-gehen-weiter-33822292.bild.html



Nü lossen se mol de Kirsche im Torf Schonger Monn! Als wenn die Krankenschwester und ihre Tintensklaven von BLÖD jemals IRGENDWAS journalistisch wertvolles ausgeschieden hätten...Mittlerweile redet man schon im Ausland über das Thema. Irgendwann kommt die Mutti und macht ein böses Gesicht. Und das U macht sich zum A der Nation. Prost Neujahr!


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (13 Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Hier noch zwei gute Links zum Thema:
http://blog.kowabit.de/porno-sein/
Inhalt: Eine sehr informative, detailreiche Zusammenfassung.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2512901/abmahnwelle-redtube-uc-sebastian.png
Eine Grafik, die den zeitlichen Ablauf, Zugriffe, Originalnamen der Filme, Rechteinhaber, etc. dokumentiert.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Reinhard (13 Dezember 2013)

Zufälle gibts... 

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2512901/abmahnwelle-redtube-uc-sebastian.png


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (13 Dezember 2013)

Jetzt mal für Dummies:

verstehe ich das richtig, dass
a) Urmann die Urheberrechtsverletzung von eine bei redtube.com gehosteten URL abgemahnt hat, während
b) das tatsächlich das Traktat bei retdube.net gehostet war?

Und wie ist die Statistik eigentlich zu interpretieren, bzw. woher stammen die zugrundeliegenden Zahlen?


----------



## dvill (13 Dezember 2013)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...essen-Ermittlung-verdichtet-sich-2065879.html


> Allmählich fügen sich die einzelnen Informationen zur Streaming-Abmahnwelle um Porno-Abrufe beim Portal Redtube.com zu einem Bild.


----------



## raundsi (13 Dezember 2013)

Wenn das so ist, wie Heise es beschreibt, ist das Betrug in gewerblichem Ausmaß. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, lief es also grob so ab:

- Ein User war auf einer beliebig zwielichtigen Seite unterwegs, die Clicks an Trafficholder.com verkauft hat.
- Bei Click z.B. auf irgend ein Bild geht dann nicht dieses auf, sondern man wird per Trafficholder umgeleitet zu
_http://49655.movfile.net/
http://49655.retdube.net/_

wo die IP geloggt wird, bevor man zum eigentlichen Urheberrechtsverstoß-Video auf redtube.com weitergeleitet wird.
Damit erklärt sich auch die extrem hohe Zahl von 20.000 - 30.000 abgemahnten Telekom-Kunden; ich halte es für kaum vorstellbar, dass in einem recht kurzen Zeitraum so extrem viele Leute auf der Nr. 3 dieser einschlägigen Seiten unterwegs und auch noch alle zufällig auf genau jenen Film geclickt haben.

Hoffentlich hat irgend eine Ermittlungsbehörde das Know How und den Arsch in der Hose, die Sache aufzuklären und die Verantwortlichen für längere Zeit in den Bau zu bringen.


----------



## raundsi (13 Dezember 2013)

... und auch richtig geil: von http://blog.kowabit.de/porno-sein/

the-archive.ch und  Hersteller der ominösen Software *GladeII 1.1.3,* itguards.net, liegen beim gleichen Provider "wix.com" - mit der gleichen IP (und wohl gleicher User-ID, im Quelltext festzustellen) oO
Da sieht mans auch:
http://www.utrace.de/?query=the-archive.ch
http://www.utrace.de/?query=itguards.net


----------



## nich-mit-mir (14 Dezember 2013)

Pornoproduzent kann 40.000 Euro monatlich mit Abmahnungen verdienen


> Soeben haben die Piraten die geheimen Abrechnungsdokumente der Kanzlei U+C veröffentlicht. Die Dokumente zeigen erstmals, wie viel Geld sich mit Filesharing Abmahnungen verdienen lässt. Zwar stammen die Schriftstücke aus Oktober 2010 – einer Hochphase der Abmahnungen – trotzdem lassen sich auch die heutigen Umsätze gerade im Rahmen der aktuellen Redtube Abmahnungen erahnen: Der Abrechnung für einen einzelnen Rechtsinhaber beispielsweise zu entnehmen, dass im Oktober ein Gewinn von 24.000 € erzielt worden ist. 10 % davon sind als mögliche Gerichtskosten in einen Pool zurückgelegt worden. Die Hälfte, also 12.000 € erhält die Kanzlei U+C. Weiter lesen...





> Offenbar will das Portal nicht nur gegen den Anwalt Daniel Sebastian, der die Sammlung der IP-Adressen veranlasst und die Auskunftsanträge beim Landgericht Köln gestellt hat, sowie die durch den Versand der Abmahnungen in Erscheinung getretene Regensburger Kanzlei Urmann + Collegen vorgehen, sondern auch die Spammer für ihre Handlungen zur Rechenschaft ziehen. Weiter lesen...



Der Firmensitz von RedTube ist doch in den USA. Na dann viel Spaß für die Anwälte bei den Summen die in AmiLand eingeklagt werden/können..

PS: Ich bin/wäre überhaupt nicht Schadenfroh, ich doch nich.....


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (14 Dezember 2013)

Ob das "ausgelaufene" Pfeifengepuste  aus der Arschwaltskanzlei, samt Kontoauszügen, jetzt so tolle Insiderinfo enthält? Finde ich nicht. Aber wenn es strafrechtlich relevant wäre, dürfen die Burschis bestimmt nach einer Zahlung von 20.000 € an gemeinnützige Vereine, weitermachen. Die Armwaltskammern sind da immer sooo kulant...
Trotzdem werden tausende formvollendeter Klickviecher die 250.-€ stillschweigend zahlen. Und DAS ist genau um was es den beteiligten Arschwälten geht.
Ob jetzt jeder Dorfarmwalt verkünden muss, dass er auch eine Strafanzeige und Strafantrag gestellt hat? Na klar! Und dann kündigt natürlich der Schmutzkittel vom Kudamm seine Anzeige gegen den Anzeigenden. Die imposanten Treppenhäuser der Landgerichte werden Schauplatz rangelnder Robenträger und Berge von Akten rollern durch die Gerichtsflure....


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (14 Dezember 2013)

@dvill: ich habe es geahnt, dass solche Nutzerzahlen nur aus Deutschland und nur von der Telekom innerhalb von nur 3 Tagen und das auch nur für einen Video-Clip nicht organisch generiert wurden.

Gestern verglich Urmann diese angeblichen Urheberrechtsverletzungen vor laufende Kamera mit dem Ladendiebstahl.

Frage (rhetorisch) an Urmann: womit ist dann Ihre Tätigkeit zu vergleichen, etwa mit dem anwaltlich lizenzierten Erpressungsversuch?


----------



## dvill (14 Dezember 2013)

http://www.zdnet.de/88179187/streaming-abmahnwelle-redtube-bezeichnet-vorwuerfe-als-haltlos/


> Die Verletzung der Rechte, die Erpressung deutscher Bürger und das Eindringen in deren Privatsphäre sollte und wird 2013 nicht hingenommen werden.


----------



## dvill (15 Dezember 2013)

http://derstandard.at/1385171060911/Redtube-Diese-Abmahnung-ist-auf-Abzocke-ausgerichtet


> Wenn sich die Firma The Archive ernsthaft dazu verpflichtet haben sollte, den Anwälten U+C die Anwaltshonorare zu zahlen für jede einzelne Abmahnung, die ja jetzt geltend gemacht werden, dann sind wir – wenn wir von 100.000 Abmahnungen ausgehen – bei einer Summe von 25 Millionen Euro. Und lassen Sie es nur ein Fünftel der Summe sein – dann sind wir immer noch bei 5 Millionen Euro. Es ist nicht ansatzweise ersichtlich, woher diese Firma The Archive überhaupt dieses Geld haben sollte.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (15 Dezember 2013)

Es gibt ja immer wieder Leute, die behaupten, daß es keine übersinnlichen Kräfte gibt. *Streaming-abmahnung.de* beweist, daß es Anwalte gibt, die in die Zukunft schauen können und schon vorher wissen, welche Pornoabmahnungen in den nächsten Tagen in den Briefkästen potentieller Mandanten liegen. Der Anwalt berichtet in seinem jungfräulichen Blog bereits am 2. und 3. Dezember von Streaming-Abmahnungen zu folgenden Filmen:

Dream Trip
Hot Stories
Amanda´s Secrets
Miriam´s Adventures
Glamour Show Girls​
Es darf gerätselt werden, welche Verbindung zwischen Urmann + Collegen und RA Dr. Sch. aus Berlin besteht. Die rechtliche Beurteilung und die Panikmache in den Blogbeiträgen steht im krassen Gegensatz zu den Beiträgen und Einschätzungen aller anderen Anwälte, die sich mit dem Fall beschäftigen.

Nebelwolf


----------



## raundsi (15 Dezember 2013)

Wann gabs denn die ersten Meldungen bzgl. dieser "Abmahnung"? Ganz sicher erst nach dem 2. Dezember ? 
Das wäre natürlich noch das I-Tüpfelchen in der großen Inszenierung, gleich noch die Verteidigung mit zu verkaufen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Dezember 2013)

/// off topic ///
kennt jemand zufällig die Trafficholder-aff-ID (falls eine aufgetaucht ist), um die es bei der Vertipperdomain geht?
(taucht da irgendwas wie trafficholder.com/aff.php?*** auf?)

ich habe nicht viel Zeit investiert, aber das Thema wird ja schon auch international zur Kenntnis genommen - z.B. gibt es seitens redtube Untersuchungen oder sicher auch seitens TH in Gibraltar. Da sollten interessierte Leute mal etwas die einschlägigen Foren anschauen, GFY und so.
Ich habe dazu weder Zeit noch Lust, aber gerade bei heise sind ja ein paar Leutchen sehr engagiert.
(wurde trafficholder (bzw Traffic Holder) 2012 verkauft? von wem an wen? was ist mit den früheren Vorfällen bei trafficholder im Bereich "malware" oder "unerwünschte Installation"? Gab es da Reaktionen?)
offenbar unerheblich... -

---
http://urlquery.net/report.php?id=8230299
7.12.13
soweit scheint ja alles klar

und Redtube hat ja ein klares statement abgegeben
http://www.n-tv.de/technik/RedTube-kaempft-gegen-Erpressung-article11913771.html

weitere Hintergründe auch hier
http://www.handelszeitung.ch/unternehmen/deutsche-pornoexperten-ueber-die-schweiz-abkassieren-537838


----------



## raundsi (15 Dezember 2013)

Domain: streaming-abmahnung.de
Nserver: cns1.alfahosting.info
Nserver: cns2.alfahosting.info
Nserver: cns3.alfahosting.info
Status: connect
Changed: *2013-11-29T13:17:11+01:00*

Demnach muss die Abmahnwelle spätestens in KW48 gestartet sein, wenn hier alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (15 Dezember 2013)

Urmann selbst scheint ja mit übersinnlichen Fähigkeiten gesegnet zu sein, wenn er schon heute voraussieht, dass solche nur in Deutschland abmahnfähige Werke in Zukunft auf <youporn.com> und ähnlichen Portalen eingestellt werden sollen, um auch dort zur Kasse bitten zu dürfen.

Konkurrenz oder gar die Nachahmung seines "Geschäftsmodells" scheint er aufgrund des Alleinstellungsmerkmals seiner weltweit einzigartigen (Landgerichtstäuschungs-, äääh Bosheitsmodus AUS!) Ermittlungssoftware nicht zu fürchten. Nette Überschrift für die Aktion: ein X für einen Urmann vormachen.


----------



## Hippo (15 Dezember 2013)

> * Fall Redtube: Anwalt will Nutzer weiterer Porno-Portale abmahnen*
> 
> *Der Anwalt Thomas Urmann hat angekündigt, seine Abmahnwelle auszuweiten. Auch Nutzer anderer Porno-Streaming-Portale als Redtube sollen zur Kasse gebeten werden. *
> 
> Berlin - Nach den Massenabmahnungen wegen des Abrufs von Sexvideos im Internet bekommen womöglich auch Nutzer weiterer Streaming-Dienste demnächst Post vom Anwalt. "Redtube war eher ein Testballon. Wir haben auch in anderen Portalen bereits ermittelt, deswegen rechne ich damit, in den kommenden Monaten auch Nutzer der anderen Portale anzuschreiben", sagte Rechtsanwalt Thomas Urmann von der Rechtsanwaltskanzlei U+C der "Welt am Sonntag". *Der Jurist setze auf Streaming als neues Betätigungsfeld, da sich die Abmahnung von Tauschbörsennutzern nicht mehr lohne. Die Nutzer seien vorsichtiger geworden,* erklärte Urmann.


weiter hier >>> http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/...-porno-portale-abmahnen-a-939146.html#ref=rss


----------



## Hippo (15 Dezember 2013)

> * Redtube-Abmahnungen: Piraten veröffentlichen geheime Dokumente *
> *HuffPost*  |  von Tobias Fülbeck Veröffentlicht: 13/12/2013 13:08 CET
> 
> ....* Piratenpartei lässt Vorwürfe prüfen*
> Denn die Piratenpartei hat eine angebliche  ältere Mandantenvereinbarung der Kanzlei U+C mit einem Porno-Anbieter veröffentlicht. Diese ist - sofern sie echt ist - offenbar höchst fragwürdig, weil sie sich nicht an geltendes deutsches Recht hält....


weiter hier >>> http://www.huffingtonpost.de/2013/12/13/redtube-uc-piraten-geheime-dokumente_n_4437932.html


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Dezember 2013)

https://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sh...esseschau-2013&p=366228&viewfull=1#post366228


> Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass diese eifrige Kanzlei es über Wochen (wenn nicht Monate) zugelassen hat, dass der streitgegenständliche Film auf dem Portal stehen geblieben ist? Der Betreiber von redtube ist erreichbar, inzwischen wurde der Film offensichtlich auch von dem Portal entfernt.
> 
> Warum eigentlich erst jetzt?
> 
> Haben U+C etwa wochen- oder monatelang nicht beim Betreiber interveniert, nur um erst einmal genüßlich die IP-Adressen vermeintlicher "Rechtsverletzer" sammeln zu können? Allein so ein Verhalten wäre grob rechtsmißbräuchlich. U+C hätten die Möglichkeit gehabt, zeitnah beim Portalbetreiber zu intervenieren - wenn sie denn ein echtes, durch das UrhG motiviertes Interesse an der Beseitigung der Rechtsverletzung gehabt hätten.



Allein die technische Vorbereitung, die Programmierung der "Ermittlungssoftware", die technische Durchführung etc. muss Monate gedauert haben. U+C hätten massig Zeit gehabt, bei redtube zu intervenieren. Aber darum ging es offenkundig gar nicht.


----------



## knartz (15 Dezember 2013)

wenn die damit durch kommen siehts schlecht aus fürs internet in deutschland weil ja quasi alles zwischengespeichert wird, also die technik ja darauf beruht beim seitenaufbau
so kann man dann quasi für jedes bild oder sonstwas abgemahnt werden,doch nich nur das es ist bereits so schlimm das man aufpassen muss welches wort man schreibt man siehe sich mal diesen artikel hier an :http://www.onlinewelten.com/games/n...er-verschickt-massenweise-abmahnungen-124451/

also da muss dringend was getan werden,die politiker sind gefragt das ist einfach eine grosse schweinerei


----------



## BenTigger (15 Dezember 2013)

Ich glaube ich lasse mir mal den Begriff Abmahnung als Marke sichern. 
Dann Gnade Gott den Rechtsanwälten, die meinen Markennamen in irgend welchen Briefen nutzen und so dem Namen meiner Marke schaden


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Dezember 2013)

Der Verbraucherschutz ist doch im Zuge der GroKo "verschoben" worden und neuerdings dem Justizministerium zugeordnet. Das kann nicht schaden... Die früheren Verbraucherminister(innen) haben sich ja durch die Bank nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert. Da wird die SPD liefern müssen...


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Dezember 2013)

Was erwartest Du von der Politik?

Wie sagte doch die mit überwältigender Zustimmung wiedergewählte Bundesmutti: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland."

Juristen und Politiker betrachten das Internet als "gefährlichen Gegenstand" (O-Ton eines LG-Richters). Wer sich damit überhaupt abgebe, der sei eben dann auch einverstanden, in solche Probleme hineinzulaufen. Würde er lieber die Mainzelmännchen schauen und die BILD lesen, dann würde das auch nicht passieren können.


----------



## BenTigger (15 Dezember 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Da wird die SPD liefern müssen...


Naja, dein Wort in meinem Gehörgang... aeh neee Gottes Gehörgang wars ja


----------



## Hippo (15 Dezember 2013)

> * Porno-Abmahnungen: Indizienkette zur IP-Adressen-Ermittlung verdichtet sich*
> Allmählich fügen sich die einzelnen Informationen zur Streaming-Abmahnwelle um Porno-Abrufe beim Portal Redtube.com zu einem Bild. Nicht endgültig geklärt ist aber, wie der Rechteinhaber The Archive die IP-Adressen der Abgemahnten ermittelt hat. Ein Gutachten zur angeblich verwendeten Ermittlungssoftware "GLADII 1.1.3" liegt zwar in Auszügen vor, ist aber wenig erhellend. Die an der Abmahnwelle Beteiligten schweigen sich zu diesem Thema aus. Viele Indizien sprechen nun für eine Vorgehensweise, die in den strafrechtlich relevanten Bereich reicht und zumindest den Verdacht auf Computerbetrug in gewerblichem Ausmaß nahelegt.


weiter hier >>> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...essen-Ermittlung-verdichtet-sich-2065879.html

und hier >>> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...verdichtet-sich-2065879.html?view=zoom;zoom=1


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (15 Dezember 2013)

knartz schrieb:


> also da muss dringend was getan werden,die politiker sind gefragt das ist einfach eine grosse schweinerei



Das kann nicht Dein Ernst sein!

Wenn doch, dann denk mal drüber nach, wer sich solche Nettigkeiten, wie z.B. das zweite Gesetz zur Regelung des Urheberrechts in der Informationsgesellschaft ausgedacht und beschlossen hat. 

Das ist ja bei weitem nicht die einzige Gesetzeslage, die geschaffen wurde um eigens Rechtsanwalten außerhalb des originären Mandantengeschäfts, neue Geschäftsmodelle zu eröffnen!

Und jetzt suche mal nach den Berufen unserer Abgeordnetenkammern und stelle die Mehrheit fest!


----------



## knartz (15 Dezember 2013)

jo ich weiss das das alles selber anwälte sind und die uns die scheisse erst eingebrockt haben aber ich dachte vielleicht können die den scheiss auch wieder umändern oder abschaffen aber das ist wohl wunschdenken.


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Dezember 2013)

Na, und wer wählt diese Anwälte?

Dass es allerdings Leute wie Gysi anders machen würden, dürfte ebenfalls fraglich sein. Gysi ist selbst Anwalt... . ...


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (15 Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Die Welt hat einen recht informativen Artikel veröffentlicht, der unter anderem die Kosten für die IP-Ermittlung benennt. Die Gerichtskosten für einen Antrag liegen bei 200 Euro, jede ermittete IP kostet bei der Telekom 3 Euro. Die Ausschüttung der Erträge erfolgt über Beraterverträge. Hier der Link zum Artikel:

http://www.welt.de/print/wams/wirtschaft/article122941800/Anwalts-Liebling.html

Update: Bei Heise wird gerade auf die Verbindung zu den Nerd-Geek-Abmahnungen hingewiesen. Auch hier ist Daniel S. aktiv:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/fore...d-und-Redtube/forum-271455/msg-24517458/read/

Nebelwolf


----------



## raundsi (15 Dezember 2013)

Ich wäre ja mal für einen eigenen Thread, in dem nur Indizien und Fakten gesammelt werden, ohne Meinungsbekundungen und Diskussionen ...


----------



## bernhard (15 Dezember 2013)

Besser ist, diesen Thread mit Sachinformationen weiterzuführen und auf Meinungen weitgehend zu verzichten.

Ich persönlich habe auch eine Meinung zu diesem Fall. Genau diese zu schreiben würde aber für das Forum zu teuer.

Das ist hier ein privates Projekt. Auch so kommt schon ausreichend Anwaltspost.

Meinungsäußerungen können bei der großen Presseorganen hinterlegt werden. Die habe genügend Geldreserven und eigene Juristen im Beschäftigungsverhältnis.


----------



## Hippo (15 Dezember 2013)

Grad beim Nachbarn gefunden ...



> *§ 44a
> Vorübergehende Vervielfältigungshandlungen*
> Zulässig sind vorübergehende Vervielfältigungshandlungen, die flüchtig oder begleitend sind und einen integralen und wesentlichen Teil eines technischen Verfahrens darstellen und deren alleiniger Zweck es ist,
> 
> ...


----------



## bernhard (15 Dezember 2013)

Auch ganz interessant:

http://www.schweizmagazin.ch/digita...Weitergabe-der-Adressen-offenbar-illegal.html


> Laut dem damals ergangenem Urteil des Bundesgerichts in Lausanne sind IP-Adressen eindeutig Personendaten, womit sie unter das Datenschutzgesetz fallen. Weiter erachtete es das höchste Gericht in einer Mehrheitsentscheidung als unzulässig, wenn private Unternehmen heimlich IP-Adressen ausforschen.


----------



## Hippo (15 Dezember 2013)

Hilft nur deutschen Opfern nicht wirklich weiter ...


----------



## raundsi (15 Dezember 2013)

Nüm, ich fasse mal zusammen:

- ENTWEDER U+C hat Recht: the-archive nutzt eine ausgefeilte Software, die offensichtlich beliebig das Internet analysieren kann - d.h., wer war zu welchem Zeitpunkt wo unterwegs und was hat er dort genau gemacht? Und das auch noch juristisch einwandfrei! Mit gerichtlich anerkanntem Gutachten!!! (Davon kann selbst die NSA mit ihren tausenden Spezialisten nur träumen. Obama sollte diese Software eigentlich mal anfragen, dann gibts auch keinen Ärger mit Mutti, ist ja schließlich rechtskonform.) Und wieso sich plötzlich 20.000 Telekom-Kunden gleichzeitig entschlossen haben, diese Werke anzuclicken? Sie sind doch ganz offensichtliche Blockbuster! Jeder will sie sehen, die Logfiles sagen alles!!! (soll doch jemand vor Gericht das Gegenteil beweisen...)

- ODER Heise hat Recht: wir sehen hier eine völlig neue, nie dagewesene Dimension des durch Anwälte mitorganisierten ... "Rechtsschutzes". Gegen Click-Entführungen, die auf geschützte Werke leiten, kann sich nämlich absolut niemand wehren (jedenfalls solange er nicht mit einem Anonymsierungsdienst im Internet unterwegs ist). Früher hat es gereicht, mit offenen Augen durchs Internet zu gehen und ein wenig "Brain 2.0" einzusetzen, um halbwegs vor Abmahnern und Abzockern sicher zu sein. Heute kann dagegen JEDER Opfer werden. JEDER vorab nicht genau analysierte Mausclick kann einem zum Verhängnis werden. Und wenn man das Clicken doch verweigert, übernimmt es halt irgendwann im guten alten Dialer-Style eine Software für einen. Wenn hier Gerichte dieses Vorgehen als legitim ansehen (dazu reicht ggf. schon, dass die Beweislast beim Opfer liegt, dass der Rechteinhaber die Clickentführung organisiert hat), heißt das: 62 Millionen Internet-Nutzer mal 250€ für die Abmahn-Industrie... ein Potential von 15 Milliarden Euro. Wir werden wohl bald den ein oder anderen Beteiligten in der Forbes-Liste wiederfinden...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (16 Dezember 2013)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Unverhohlener geht es ja kaum, oder?



Meist ist doch von Abmahnindustrie die Rede und das trifft den Nagel recht gut auf den Kopf. Hier ist eine Maschinerie am Werk, die entsprechend bedient werden will. Und genau darin besteht nun einmal das Problem. Schließt sich eine Einnahmequelle, wird eben eine neue gesucht und genau genommen bestand das Bestreben ja zuvor schon darin, an vermeintliche Rechtsverletzungen kräftig zu verdienen. Turning piracy into Profit - So einfach ist das.

Mal abgesehen davon, dass die weder etwas produzieren, noch in sonstiger Weise wertschöpfend an irgendeinem Prozess beteiligt sind, von dem Verbraucher und Konsumenten profitieren...


----------



## Vermeer76 (16 Dezember 2013)

> Für ihn seien Filesharing-Fälle nicht mehr kostendeckend zu verfolgen: "Auf den ,Peer2Peer'-Netzwerken ist niemand mehr unterwegs
> 
> , dabei kommen nicht genügend Fälle zusammen....


 
Da muss ich doch echt schmunzeln, was ist bei einer 650 Euro Abmahnung pro Film nicht kostendeckend? Nur weil die Abgemahnten nicht mehr blind bezahlen, muss der gute Herr wohl doch etwas mehr Arbeit für Drohungen investieren?
Er sollte vieleicht sein viele Drohen und Inkasso mal einstellen und doch gleich klagen, wenn er sich doch so im Recht fühlt. Oder wie wäre es mal mit ehrlichen Arbeiten? Aber nein, da kann man ja nicht so schnell und soviel dran verdienen. 

Wird echt Zeit das diesen Herrschaften mal die Lizenz entzogen wird...

Gruß


----------



## BenTigger (16 Dezember 2013)

Tja, und da verstehe ich nicht, das 10000de€ für Gerichtskosten ausgegeben werden, weil ein Herr Wulf oder sien ehemaliger Sprecher die mal privat zum Freund gereist sind und keine Kosten von € im Huinderter Bereich evtl. ausgeglichen haben, die dem Freund entstanden sind onder die er nicht bezahlt haben wollte.

(geht mir auch so, ich fahre zum Freund nach Frankreich, wohne bei ihm und wenn ich dann bezahlen will, bekomme ich die leere Flasche Bier an den Kopf geworfen, weil er es als Beleidigung empfindet, wenn ich das geleerte Bier nun auch noch zahlen will.)

Aber ein Osnabrücker Gericht sieht es als Bagatelle an, wenn Millionen ohne Gegenwert bei Internetusern abgezockt werden, auch wenn groß kostenlos oben prangt und unten klein dann: Aetsch, ist aber ein Abo.
Die Millionen dürfen dann behalten werden, der User hätte ja genauer lesen dürfen.
DAS prangere ich an und das sollte mit so viel Aufwand verfolgt werden, wie die Frage, ob ein Ministerpräsident einen Freund besuchen darf, ohne das er dann bei der NSA Nachfragen muss, ob sein Freund irgendwo heimlich ein Bier zu viel für ihn bezahlt hat.


----------



## raundsi (16 Dezember 2013)

Keine news heute, hier wird ja ganz schön abgedriftet...

Irgendwer gewichtiges (Heise?) sollte eigentlich Redtube mal ein paar Fragen stellen, das wären doch mal hochinteressante Infos aus deren Logfiles:

- wer von welcher IP hat die Werke wann hochgeladen?
- Wie oft wurden diese in welchen Zeitraum abgerufen?
- Wurde direkt geclickt oder über einen Referrer darauf geleitet?
- Wurden die Werke regional gleichverteilt aufgerufen oder gibt es einen starken Überhang aus dem deutschsprachigen Raum?
- Wann und von wem wurde das Löschen der Werke beantragt?

Fragen über Fragen ...


----------



## dvill (16 Dezember 2013)

Das passt hier rein:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...mmen-Tarif-Nachlass-bei-der-Gema-2066892.html


> Während der Streit zwischen der Gema und der Google-Plattform YouTube weitergeht, hat die Verwertungsgesellschaft einen neuen Vertag mit zahlreichen anderen Streaming-Diensten geschlossen.


Das ist das, was die Öffentlichkeit von Streaming-Diensten weiß. Die sind werbefinanziert und über die Werbeeinnahmen fließen Gelder zu den Verwertungsgesellschaften.

Offensichtlich rechtswidrig ist da nichts.


----------



## dvill (16 Dezember 2013)

http://stadt-bremerhaven.de/staatsanwaltschaft-koeln-ermittelt-wegen-redtube-affaere/


> Die Berliner Rechtsanwaltskanzlei Werdermann | von Rüden will am Montagnachmittag aus Justizkreisen erfahren haben, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft Köln von Amts wegen gegen Verantwortliche in der sogenannten RedTube-Affäre ermittelt.


----------



## bernhard (17 Dezember 2013)

Plaudereien ohne relevante Sachinformationen abgetrennt:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...u-c-regensburg-redtube-porno-streaming.45074/


----------



## bernhard (17 Dezember 2013)

http://blog.kowabit.de/wix-com-bestaetigt-itguards-net-und-the-archive-ch-haben-selben-verwalter/


> <Zitat>
> 
> The domains :
> the-archive.biz
> ...


----------



## bernhard (18 Dezember 2013)

http://www.n-tv.de/technik/Staatsanwalt-ueberprueft-IP-Gutachten-article11933741.html


> Der Pressesprecher der Staatsanwaltschaft Köln, Ulrich Brehmer, sagte n-tv.de, die Behörde überprüfe derzeit, ob sie wegen falscher eidesstattlicher Erklärung Ermittlungen aufnehmen solle. Die Chancen, dass sich die Staatsanwaltschaft dafür entscheiden wird, sind groß. Denn offenbar handelt es sich bei itGurads nur um eine Briefkastenfirma. Das Gutachten wurde einen Tag nach deren Registrierung erstellt.
> 
> Auch eine Überprüfung des Rechteinhabers The Archive AG dürfte für die Kölner Staatsanwälte interessant sein.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (18 Dezember 2013)

Dafür hat die Bande doch ihre Strohmännchen. Der eidesstattliche Versicherer ist irgendein armes Würstchen, der schon die Holzkohle riecht. Selbst wenn der umfällt und plötzlich anfängt die "Wahrheit" zu sagen, wer soll dem denn glauben? Aussage gegen Aussage...
Da müssten Ermittler sofort mit ner TKÜ drangehangen haben, dann vielleicht...


----------



## dvill (19 Dezember 2013)

http://www.faz.net/aktuell/feuillet...e-koennte-ein-fauler-trick-sein-12717259.html


> Beim Landgericht Köln, sagte der Richter Christian Hoppe auf Anfrage, hält man „die inzwischen aufgetauchten Bedenken an der Ordnungsgemäßheit der Ermittlung der IP-Adressen für beachtlich“.


----------



## bernhard (19 Dezember 2013)

http://www.br.de/themen/ratgeber/inhalt/computer/redtube-porno-streaming-abmahnungen-urmann-100.html


> Zusätzlich hat der IT-Fachanwalt Alexander Hufendiek aus Essen für einen abgemahnten Mandanten eine negative Feststellungsklage vor dem Amtsgericht Potsdam erhoben – mit dem Ziel, feststellen zu lassen, dass die behauptete Urheberrechtsverletzung nicht begangen wurde.


----------



## Reducal (19 Dezember 2013)

Kann man das aber im Rahmen einer zivilen Klage überhaupt klären? Immerhin handelt es sich im Zeifelsfall dann (auch) um eine Straftat, bei denen eine rechtliche Würdigung anderweitig zu klären wäre:



			
				KB-Law schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Urheberrechtsverletzung kann zivilrechtliche (§§ 97 - 105 UrhG) aber auch strafrechtliche Folgen (§§ 106 – 111a UrhG) nach sich ziehen. Der strafrechtliche Schutz stand in den Anfängen des Urheberrechts im Vordergrund (Nachdrucke) und hat in Zeiten der Produktpiraterie wieder große Bedeutung gewonnen. Da im Gegensatz zum Zivilrecht eine analoge Anwendung der Bestimmungen im Strafrecht nicht möglich ist (§ 1 StGB), findet keine vollständige Abdeckung der Verletzungshandlungen durch das Strafrecht statt.
> 
> http://kb-law.info/wt_dev/kbc.php?article=129&land=DE&mode=1&lang=DE


Sollte in einem zivilen Verfahren festgestellt werden, dass Strafrecht anzuwenden wäre, dann ist mMn eine abschließende Entscheidung zu Gunsten dem strafrechtlichen Ausgang des Verfahrens zurück zu stellen.


----------



## bernhard (19 Dezember 2013)

Es wird heftig gezankt:

http://urmann.com/xrt/Pressemitteilung_U+C_131219.pdf


----------



## dvill (19 Dezember 2013)

http://abmahnung-medienrecht.de/201...i-der-staatsanwaltschaft-hamburg-eingereicht/


> Wenn juristische Laien durch Behauptungen und Androhungen eines mit der Autorität eines Organs der Rechtspflege ausgestatteten Rechtsanwaltes veranlasst werden sollen, von diesem geltend gemachte Ansprüche zu erfüllen, die nicht bestehen, ist das nach der höchstrichterlichen Rechtsprechung strafbar.


----------



## dvill (19 Dezember 2013)

http://www.wz-newsline.de/home/pano...m-netz-staatsanwaltschaft-ermittelt-1.1508836


> Anders als beim Download oder dem File-Sharing werden beim Streaming für die flüssige Wiedergabe teils temporär Daten zwischengespeichert. Es komme aber darauf an, «was der Durchschnittsnutzer dauerhaft an Kopie herausziehen kann», sagte Spindler, Medienrechtsprofessor in Göttingen, dem Blog «iRights».





> Wenn der normale Nutzer nicht in der Lage sei, die temporär gefertigten Kopien weiter zu verwenden, liege seines Erachtens kein Urheberrechtsverstoß vor.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (19 Dezember 2013)

Die Person, die die Eidesstattliche Erklärung abgegeben hat, soll kein Chemikant zu sein, sondern ein ehemaliger Mitarbeiter von Kaspersky:
http://www.jaeger.co.at/Klienten/Be...bmeldung%20und%20Profilauswahl%20gel%F6st.htm

Der geschwärzte Teil der Eidesstattlichen Versicherung soll wie folgend lauten:


> Ich bin technischer Fachberater für Software in Ingolstadt. Ich war bis Ende 2012 bei der Internet-Sicherheitsfirma Kaspersky Labs GmbH in Ingolstadt tätig.
> 
> Ich bin mit der Software "GladII" ("Software") und deren Funktionsweise bestens vertraut und führe die Auswertung der Ergebnisse durch.


Ich hoffe ja, daß der Software GladII nicht das gleiche Schicksal wiederfährt, wie damals Gravenreuths Explorer.

Ein Zeitungsartikel aus dem Jahr 2002 berichtet, daß Andreas R. eine Selbsthilfegruppe gründen will, die sich an Leute mit einem "zu hohen Lebensstandard" richtet. Die Meldung könnte das Motiv erklären:
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/ingolstadt/ingolstadt/art968,71074

Nebelwolf


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (20 Dezember 2013)

Neue Korruptionsvorwürfe gegen die Regensburger Staatsanwaltschaft. - Da scheint es einen Schutzschirm zu geben!

Urmanns Complizen wollen reden. Nach dem Whistleblower, der Urmanns Verträge geleakt hat, meldet sich nun ein Geschäftspartner von Urmann zu Wort, der mit Abmahnungen des fehlenden Facebook-Impressums unterwegs war. Nachdem er sich von Urmann getrennt hatte, und die Facebook-Abmahnungen mit einem anderen Anwalt durchgeführt hatte, wurde er sofort Ziel staatsanwaltlicher Ermittlungen, einschließlich Hausdurchsuchung und Beschlagnahme der IT.

Regensburg-digital.de vergleicht nun das völlig unterschiedliche Vorgehen der Staatsanwaltschaft in zwei vergleichbaren wettbewerbsrechtlichen Massenabmahnungen. In meinen Augen steckte in der KVR Massenabmahnung deutlich mehr kriminelle Energie, als in der Facebook-Sache:

http://www.regensburg-digital.de/uc...regensburg-porno-abmahner-im-glueck/20122013/

Die folgende Grafik visualisiert die Verbindungen zwischen den Beteidigten:
http://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bbyc-CRCAAA82r9.png:large

Nebelwolf


----------



## jupp11 (20 Dezember 2013)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/...itet-weitergabe-von-ip-adressen-a-940113.html


> Weil sie auf Redtube Porno-Streams angeguckt haben, wurden Tausende Nutzer von einer Kanzlei abgemahnt. Jetzt meldet sich erstmals der Betreiber der Seite zu Wort: Das Verhalten der Anwälte sei "unethisch", man selbst habe keinerlei Daten weitergegeben.
> ....
> Auffallend still haben sich dagegen bisher die Betreiber des Portals verhalten. Jetzt hat Alex Taylor, Vice President von Redtube, SPIEGEL ONLINE einige Fragen beantwortet.
> 
> Dass er sich zu Wort meldet, ist nicht verwunderlich. Es ist anzunehmen, dass Redtube nach dem Bekanntwerden der Abmahnwelle einen deutlichen Rückgang der Zugriffszahlen hinnehmen musste. In welchem Maße der Traffic auf dem Portal zurückgegangen ist und wie sich das auf die Einnahmen auswirkt, mochte Taylor allerdings nicht sagen.


----------



## raundsi (20 Dezember 2013)

Auch ganz interessant:



> Sollte sie [U+C] die nicht gezahlten Forderungen nach den derzeitigen Verdächtigungen an Inkassobüros weiterverkaufen, um diese einzutreiben oder weitere neue Abmahnungen im Auftrag der Archive AG verschicken, würde sich die Kanzlei selbst dem Vorwurf des Betrugs aussetzen.



Quelle:
http://www.wbs-law.de/abmahnung-fil...-haeufigsten-irrtuemer-im-redtube-fall-49372/


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Dezember 2013)

> Die folgende Grafik visualisiert die Verbindungen zwischen den Beteidigten:
> http://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bbyc-CRCAAA82r9.png:large


Serrato Consultores SL kenne ich nicht. Aber es gibt noch eine "Alster Media SL" mit den GFen J. Sch. und G.Sch., da gibt es Überschneidungen. Vielleicht findet jemand eine Erklärung...
http://www.empresia.es/empresa/serrato-consultores/
s.a. "S A G Mediatainment" (trailersforfree.de u.a.)
Serrato bietet Produkte an wie "Immobilienfon*t*s". Was auch immer das sein soll...
vielleicht weiß man hier mehr:
http://www.afproductions.de/referenzen/index.html


----------



## sascha (20 Dezember 2013)

*Spektakuläre Wende im Fall der Redtube-Abmahnungen. Das Landgericht Köln, das tausende Internetnutzer der Abmahn-Kanzlei Urmann + Collegen ausgeliefert hatte, rudert zurück. Das Ansehen von Videos im Internet sei möglicherweise doch erlaubt, haben die Richter offenbar festgestellt. Für die Abmahnkanzlei ist das ein Schlag ins Gesicht. Ob alle Opfer der Abmahnwelle davon profitieren, ist aber offen.*

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2013/1...andgericht-koeln-rudert-offenbar-zurueck-8075


----------



## bernhard (20 Dezember 2013)

Die Pressemeldung vom LG Köln:

http://www.lg-koeln.nrw.de/Presse/P...Aktueller-Stand-Abmahnungen-_The-Archive_.pdf


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Dezember 2013)

Für die Kölner ist das ein herber Gesichtsverlust, denn sie haben de facto eingestehen müssen, wie einfach es war, sie hinters Licht zu führen. Natürlich wurde aber auch in dem Antrag schwer getäuscht und in dem Gutachten vermutlich auch gelogen.

Die Kölner werden das nicht auf sich sitzen lassen. Es wird sehr unangenehm, wenn man sich mit der Justiz anlegt und denen einen derartigen Ärger bereitet. Das wird Folgen für die Regensburger Abmahnspatzen haben.

Auch der sogenannte "Gutachter" wird sich demnächst unangenehme Fragen gefallen lassen müssen. Wenn das stimmt, was er schreibt, dann liefe das u.a. darauf hinaus, dass er über geschlagene 2 Tage lang ununterbrochen Pornos angeguckt haben soll bzw. will. Es gibt noch andere grobe Ungereimtheiten.

Mal so nebenbei: die Abgabe von Erklärungen an Eides Statt, wenn diese wissentlich falsch sind, ist strafbar. Derjenige, der so etwas unterschreibt, erklärt auch explizit, dass er sich der strafrechtlichen Folgen etwaiger Falschaussagen bewusst ist. Einige müssen vielleicht mal zu spüren bekommen, dass das nicht nur Theorie ist, sondern angewandte Rechtspraxis. Es gibt Dinge, wo die Justiz ganz besonders unangenehm reagiert. Man kann in Deutschland vieles relativ ungestraft machen - aber solche Falschaussagen besser nicht.


----------



## raundsi (20 Dezember 2013)

> dann liefe das u.a. darauf hinaus, dass er über geschlagene 2 Tage lang ununterbrochen Pornos angeguckt haben soll


Quelle? Ich dachte, das Gutachten ist nicht öffentlich?


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Dezember 2013)

http://www.focus.de/digital/interne...t-irrefuehrung-des-gerichts-1_id_3496253.html

Dem focus liegt die eidesstattliche Erklärung vor.



> In der eidesstattlichen Versicherung beteuert Andreas R., laut des Schreibens technischer Fachberater, dass er mit der Software „Gladii“ und deren Funktionsweise vertraut sei und die Auswertung der Ergebnisse durchgeführt habe.
> ...
> Die Überprüfung soll laut der Versicherung im Zeitraum vom 09.08.2013 bis 11.08.2013 durchgeführt worden sein.
> ...
> Dem Rechtsanwalt von Rüden erscheint diese Beteuerung wenig plausibel: „Es ist nicht nachvollziehbar, wenn Herr. R. behauptet, die Kontrollen selber durchgeführt zu haben: Das würde bedeuten, dass er drei Tage lang ununterbrochen Pornos angesehen haben muss. Das bestätigt, dass es der richtige Schritt der Staatsanwaltschaft Köln war, nun diese Vorgänge auf eine eventuelle strafrechtliche Relevanz hin zu überprüfen.“


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (21 Dezember 2013)

Redtube erwirkt Einstweilige Verfügung gegen Urmann + Complizen, es dürfen keine weiteren Abmahnungen verschickt werden:
http://www.fr-online.de/digital/por...einstweilige-verfuegung,1472406,25702114.html

Ein Nachtrag zum "Pornoabmahner im Glück". Die Massenabmahnung der Rechtsanwälte Bode & Partner für die Firma Online Order zieht auch staatsanwaltschaftliche Ermittlungen auf sich:
http://www.ratgeberrecht.eu/abmahnung/abmahnung-order-online-usa-inc-bode-partner.html

Die jüngste Presseerklärung aus Köln klingt so als wäre man äußerst sauer auf Urmann. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## dvill (21 Dezember 2013)

raundsi schrieb:


> Quelle? Ich dachte, das Gutachten ist nicht öffentlich?


Bitte sehr:


dvill schrieb:


> Hier sind die Dokumente:
> 
> http://www.abmahnhelfer.de/redtube-abmahnungen-abmahnhelfer-stellt-auskuenftsbeschluesse-online


----------



## dvill (21 Dezember 2013)

http://www.n24.de/n24/Nachrichten/N...aucherzentrale-zeigt-redtube-abmahner-an.html


> Nach der Abmahnwelle einer Regensburger Rechtsanwaltskanzlei gegen Nutzer der Erotikfilm-Plattform Redtube hat die Verbraucherzentrale Brandenburg (VZ) Strafanzeige erstattet. Es bestünden "erhebliche Zweifel", ob die Beschaffung der IP-Adressen der abgemahnten Verbraucher mit rechten Dingen zugegangen sei, teilten die Verbraucherschützer am Freitag in Potsdam mit. Daher hätten sie Anzeige gegen die Anwälte, den Rechteinhaber und den Ermittler der IP-Adressen gestellt.


----------



## dvill (21 Dezember 2013)

Jetzt wird das noch eine richtig schöne Weihnachtsgeschichte: Miese Typen, ein fieser Plan, ein großer Schreck, viel Angst und am Ende gewinnt das Gute. Klasse.

http://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/webwe...Nutzer-koennten-ihr-Geld-zurueckbekommen.html


> "Nun müssen alle Verbindungen zwischen den Beteiligten offengelegt werden, denn hier ist möglicherweise ein gewerbsmäßiger und bandenmäßiger Betrug aufzudecken, wobei das Landgericht Köln missbraucht wurde", glaubt der Berliner Rechtsanwalt Johannes von Rüden. Das nordrhein-westfälische Landeskriminalamt soll laut Kölner Justizkreisen die weiteren Ermittlungen aufgrund der Größe des Falls übernommen haben.


----------



## sascha (21 Dezember 2013)

Mit einem möglichen Haken: Was, wenn die werten Geldempfänger in der Schweiz bereits ihr Konto leer geräumt haben und auf Aruba in der Sonne liegen? Wenn nur zehn Prozent der Abgemahnten gezahlt haben, gibt das ein hübschen Sümmchen...


----------



## dvill (21 Dezember 2013)

Aus dem gleichen Artikel:





> Abgemahnte könnten Anwaltskosten zurückfordern


In der Tat: Es ist noch Luft nach oben, aber besser so, als wenn die Spitzbuben noch Lust am Weitermachen hätten ...


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (21 Dezember 2013)

sascha schrieb:


> Mit einem möglichen Haken: Was, wenn die werten Geldempfänger in der Schweiz bereits ihr Konto leer geräumt haben und auf Aruba in der Sonne liegen? Wenn nur zehn Prozent der Abgemahnten gezahlt haben, gibt das ein hübschen Sümmchen...



Urmann und The Archive AG dürften gesamtschuldnerisch haften, so scheint es auch bei der KVR Handelsgesellschaft zu laufen:
http://www.ra-felling.de/2013/12/regressklage-gegen-u-c-in-der-berufung/
(Der Link ist schon in einem anderen Thread gepostet worden, aber er paßt so gut)

Ich glaube nicht, daß 10% gezahlt haben. Die erste Reaktion auf eine Abmahnung ist googeln und da waren die Urmann-Gegner sehr schnell mit Infos zur Stelle. Das Bezahlen ist ja auch nicht so einfach, denn man wird wohl kaum vom gemeinsamen Konto überweisen können.

Wußtet Ihr eigentlich, daß Urmann Würstchenfabrikant war?
Gefunden via Heise:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/fore...nd-Wuerstchen/forum-271914/msg-24551769/read/

http://www.myheimat.de/dillingen/po...der-firma-schwarz-in-gundelfingen-d49139.html

http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...r-die-Gundelfinger-Wurstfabrik-id8599161.html



			
				Augsburger Allgemeine schrieb:
			
		

> Mit seinem ehemaligen Chef, dem Rechtsanwalt und zeitweiligen Wurstfabrikanten Thomas Urmann, der an diesem Tag auch schon vor Ort war, hätte er gerne ein paar Takte gesprochen. "Das war damals eine ganz ungute Geschichte."



Zwischen der "Rettung" im Jahre 2008 durch Urmann und der Zwangsversteigerung liegen gerade zwei Jahre.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Dezember 2013)

sascha schrieb:


> Mit einem möglichen Haken: Was, wenn die werten Geldempfänger in der Schweiz bereits ihr Konto leer geräumt haben und auf Aruba in der Sonne liegen? Wenn nur zehn Prozent der Abgemahnten gezahlt haben, gibt das ein hübschen Sümmchen...



In dem Fall greift die anwaltliche Durchgriffshaftung. Bei einer grob rechtsmißbräuchlichen Abmahnung haftet ggf. der abmahnende Anwalt mit.

U+C sind zwar eine GmbH mit begrenztem Einlagekapital. In bestimmten Fällen (bei grobem Verschulden der Geschäftsführer) haften aber die Geschäftsführer auch bei einer GmbH nach der Insolvenz mit ihrem Privatvermögen. Das bekommt z.B. jetzt auch die ehemalige Geschäftsführung der TelDaFax zu spüren. Es ist bei weitem nicht so, dass eine GmbH bei Insolvenz die GF in allen Lebenslagen von der Haftung befreit.


----------



## raundsi (21 Dezember 2013)

> Was, wenn die werten Geldempfänger in der Schweiz bereits ihr Konto leer geräumt haben


Ich glaube nicht dass die sich absetzen, ist doch "the archive AG"-Vorstand auch Chef von einer Offenbacher Bude mit einigen Mitarbeitern, die verdienen wohl auch seriös Geld:
http://www.journal-frankfurt.de/jou...ffenbacher-Spur-der-Porno-Abmahner-20516.html


----------



## dvill (22 Dezember 2013)

http://www.ksta.de/digital/l-redtube-entwarnung-fuer-abmahn-opfer,15938568,25701874.html


> Ob ein Verwertungsverbot besteht, muss in einer Interessensabwägung entschieden werden. Im Redtube-Fall könnte für ein Verwertungsverbot sprechen, dass die Archive-Anwälte bei den Anträgen an das Landgericht wohl getrickst haben.


----------



## dvill (23 Dezember 2013)

Man verbreitet sich:

http://www.urmann.com/xrt/Pressemitteilung_U+C_131223.pdf


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (23 Dezember 2013)

Urmann bezieht sich auf einen ablehnenden Beschluß vom 19.12.2013, die Erfolgsmeldung von RedTube ist am 21. auf Heise zu lesen gewesen. Vermutlich brauchte RedTube einen zweiten Anlauf.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Dezember 2013)

Unklar ist, was hier überhaupt Verfügungsantrag war. Wenn beantragt wurde, U+C die anwaltliche Tätigkeit für The Archive insgesamt (?) zu verbieten, dann wäre klar, dass so ein Antrag scheitern muss. 

Es bleibt gleichwohl die bereits erwirkte einstweilige Verfügung gegen The Archive AG bestehen. Daran ändert sich mit dem gescheiterten Antrag gegen U+C nichts.


----------



## dvill (23 Dezember 2013)

Die angekündigten Entscheidungen des LG Köln:

http://www.justiz.nrw.de/nrwe/lgs/koeln/lg_koeln/j2013/228_O_173_13_Beschluss_20131202.html
http://www.justiz.nrw.de/nrwe/lgs/koeln/lg_koeln/j2013/214_O_190_13_Beschluss_20131017.html


----------



## dvill (23 Dezember 2013)

http://www.mittelbayerische.de/nach...998848/pornoabmahn-welle-vorerst-verebbt.html


> Wie U+C-Geschäftsführer Thomas Urmann der MZ bestätigt, hat ein Partner des Sexfilm-Portals RedTube.com eine einstweilige Verfügung gegen die Abmahnungen erwirkt. Betroffen ist davon der Rechteinhaber der Pornos, The Archive, der durch die U+C vertreten wird. U+C kann deshalb vorerst keine weiteren Abmahnungen verschicken. Der Versuch, eine Verfügung gegen die Kanzlei U+C selbst zu erwirken, ist laut Urmann dagegen gescheitert.


----------



## dvill (23 Dezember 2013)

http://www.bild.de/digital/internet/redtube/landgericht-entscheidet-abmahnungen-gegen-redtube-nutzer-sind-unzulaessig-33972326.bild.html


> Redtube hat am Landgericht Hamburg eine einstweilige Verfügung gegen die Firma The Archive erwirkt: Sie darf keine weiteren Abmahn-Schreiben mehr verschicken. Das bestätigte ein Sprecher des Gerichts gegenüber BILD.





> Die bereits ausgesprochenen Abmahnungen sind laut Beschluss des Landgerichts Hamburg unzulässig. Es sei für die Nutzer von Redtube nicht klar erkennbar gewesen, dass der fragliche Film urheberrechtlich geschützt war.


----------



## bernhard (27 Dezember 2013)

Für Betroffene läuft eine Frist:

http://www.mueller-roessner.net/akt...hnungen-muster-fuer-eine-beschwerde-gege.html


> Wir haben heute auf den Internetpräsenzen unserer Kanzlei ein Muster für eine beim Landgericht Köln einzureichende Beschwerde wegen der zu Unrecht ergangenen Gestattungsbeschlüsse eingestellt, welches von jedem, der eine Abmahnung von der Kanzlei U+C wegen des Abrufs eines Streams auf der Plattform Redtube erhalten hat, kostenfrei abgerufen werden kann.


----------



## dvill (28 Dezember 2013)

http://www.az-online.de/lokales/lan...age-abgemahnten-landkreis-uelzen-3290428.html


> Dr. Christian Behrens von der Anwaltskanzlei Zimmermann & Kollegen in Uelzen hat für drei Mandanten aus der Region, die wegen einer Nutzung des Portals jeweils 250 Euro zahlen sollen, eine sogenannte „negative Feststellungsklage“ beim Landgericht Lüneburg eingereicht. Er will damit richterlich festgestellt wissen, dass es für die erhobenen finanziellen Ansprüche keine gesetzlichen Grundlagen gibt und die Forderungen damit auch nicht bezahlt werden müssen.


----------



## dvill (29 Dezember 2013)

http://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/webwe...-besitzt-Filmrechte-womoeglich-gar-nicht.html


> Womöglich besitzt die Schweizer Firma, in deren Auftrag die Abmahnungen verschickt worden sind, die Online-Verwertungsrechte für die betreffenden Sexfilme gar nicht. Dies deuten die Verträge an, die der "Welt am Sonntag" vorliegen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (29 Dezember 2013)

welt.de schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings: Die Kanzlei U+C könnte die Betroffenen dann direkt an den Mandanten The Archive in der Schweiz verweisen. Ob die abgemahnten Internetnutzer Chancen haben, ihr Geld dort erfolgreich einzuklagen, ist fraglich. The Archive hat für das Jahr 2012 gerade einmal 100.000 Franken Grundkapital und keinerlei versteuerbare Einnahmen ausgewiesen.


Quelle: welt.de

Da ist es wieder: Das auffällige Missverhältnis zwischen dem Vermögen der angeblichen Rechteinhaberin und der Summe der Anwaltshonorare.


----------



## dvill (29 Dezember 2013)

http://rechtsanwalt1dr1metzner1erla...nwalte-reicht-klage-gegen-the-archive-ag-ein/


> Am 20.12.2013 haben wir für einen unserer Mandanten eine negative Feststellungsklage gegen The Archive AG eingereicht.


----------



## dvill (29 Dezember 2013)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Redtube-Abmahnungen-Luecken-in-der-Rechtekette-2072771.html


> Nach bisherigen Erkenntnissen handelt es sich um Produktionen des US-Studios Combat Zone, die Schmitt unter anderem Titel auf dem eigenen Label herausgebracht hat. Unklar ist dabei, ob Schmitt dabei Exklusivrechte erworben hat, die sie ohne Weiteres an Dritte weiterreichen konnte. Combat Zone vertreibt die Filme weiterhin selbst unter dem Originaltitel.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Dezember 2013)

"Combat Zone", eine Firma, in deren Namen es in den USA mehrere "copyright trolls actions" gegeben hat, konnte bisher offenbar noch nicht befragt werden?


----------



## dvill (29 Dezember 2013)

Die Lizenzverträge:

http://www.abmahnhelfer.de/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/Lizenzvertraege.pdf


----------



## dvill (29 Dezember 2013)

http://www.stern.de/digital/online/...rechtmaessigkeit-der-abmahnungen-2080148.html


> Auf eine Anfrage bei der Produktionsfirma Combat Zone erhielt er folgende Antwort: "Wir haben nie exklusive Rechte an 'High Heels And Glasses 2' verkauft"


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Dezember 2013)

Den weniger in der Materie involvierten soll schon klar sein, wer Combat Zone ist...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Combat_Zone_(studio)
Mit Fußfetischismusfilmen war man für den Oskar der Pfui-Welt nominiert - und mit ein paar Dutzend anderen Machwerken auch.


----------



## dvill (7 Januar 2014)

http://www.zeit.de/digital/internet/2014-01/video-streaming-urheberrecht-redtube-bundesregierung


> Die Bundesregierung widerspricht den Abmahnungen an Tausende Pornonutzer: Das reine Betrachten eines Videos ohne Herunterladen sei "urheberrechtlich unbedenklich".


http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deuts...elt-streaming-fuer-unbedenklich-a-942198.html


----------



## BenTigger (6 Juni 2014)

Passt auch zum Thema:

*EuGH: Websurfer durch Urheberrechtsausnahme geschützt:*

*Wer geschützte Werke im Web nur betrachtet, *
*also nicht ausdruckt oder herunterlädt, *
*verstößt dadurch nicht gegen das Urheberrecht, *
*hat der Europäische Gerichtshof entschieden. *

Die Kopien auf dem Bildschirm und im Cache der Festplatte eines Computers, die für das Betrachten einer Webseite erstellt werden, erfüllen nach Ansicht der Richter die Voraussetzungen, um vom Schutz der europäischen Urheberrechtsrichtlinie ausgenommen zu werden. Schließlich seien diese vorübergehend, flüchtig oder begleitend und ein integraler und wesentlicher Teil eines technischen Verfahrens.

Die Internetnutzer könnten sich nun frei im Web bewegen, ohne zu befürchten, dass sie gegen Urheberrechtsgesetze verstoßen. 
Schließlich habe der EuGH festgestellt, dass beim Browsen lediglich flüchtige Kopien erstellt werden. Das betreffe nicht nur die PR-Branche, sondern jeden Webnutzer in der EU.

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...huetzt-2217209.html?wt_mc=rss.ho.beitrag.atom


----------



## Vermeer76 (18 Juni 2014)

Wie schön das mein Fall mittlerweile verjährt ist. Hat sich wohl nicht gelohnt mich wegen einen Film vors Gericht zu zerren.

Gibt es denn nichts neues mehr von U&C?

Gruß


----------



## jupp11 (18 Juni 2014)

Vermeer76 schrieb:


> Gibt es denn nichts neues mehr von U&C?


Seit Mitte Mai ist er in Deckung gegangen. Der  hat genug mit sich selber zu tun....
http://www.anwalt24.de/beitraege-ne...ve-ag-urmann-collegen-legen-das-mandat-nieder


> All diese Punkte hatten wir dann in einer weitergehenden Stellungnahme dem Gericht mitgeteilt und insbesondere eine ordnungsgemäße Rechteinhaberschaft der Firma The Archive AG bestritten. Nun wäre es an der Kanzlei U + C Rechtsanwälte gewesen, im Einzelnen nachzuweisen, dass die Abmahnung im Detail ordnungsgemäß war.
> Diesen Mühen konnte und wollte sich offensichtlich die Kanzlei U + C Rechtsanwälte nicht unterziehen.
> Mit Schreiben vom 30.04.2014 wird dem Gericht „schlank“ mitgeteilt, dass U + C Rechtsanwälte das Mandat niedergelegt haben und die Firma The Archive AG nicht mehr vertreten.


----------



## dvill (19 Juni 2014)

http://www.recht-freundlich.de/urte...g-ag-hannover-vom-27-05-2014-az-550-c-1374913


> Die Problematik rund um die Massenabmahnungen, die wegen Anschauen von Videostreams auf www.redtube.com durch The Archive AG (über die U+C Rechtsanwälte) viele Betroffene stark verunsichert hatten, scheint nun endgültig geklärt. Das AG Hannover hat in seinem Urteil vom 27.05.2014 (Aktenzeichen 550 C 13749/13) entschieden, dass das Streamen eines Videos über redtube.com  keine urheberrechtliche Abmahnung rechtfertigt! Unsere Mandantschaft muss keinerlei rechtliche Konsequenzen von The Archive AG mehr fürchten.


Was sagt denn jetzt der Firmensprecher aus Offenbach?

http://www.journal-frankfurt.de/jou...ffenbacher-Spur-der-Porno-Abmahner-20516.html


> "Offensichtlich haben viele Beteiligte eher Interesse an Entertainment als an Aufklärung"


Die Gelegenheit zur Aufklärung ist gegeben, allein der Sprecher schweigt.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (19 Juni 2014)

Hmm, wie sagte der Dieb, der mit der Hand in der offenen Kasse erwischt wurde: "ich wollte gar nicht klauen, ich wollte nur verhindern, dass das Geld von allein in meine Tasche springt"


----------



## dvill (20 Juni 2014)

http://www.zm-kanzlei.de/schallende-ohrfeige-fuer-urmann-in-sachen-redtube-abmahnungen/


> Das Amtsgericht begründete seine Entscheidung wie folgt:





> Die Abmahnung ist [...] unberechtigt, da dem Kläger vorgeworfen wurde, eine offensichtlich rechtswidrig hergestellte bzw. öffentlich zugänglich gemachte Vorlage gestreamt zu haben, ohne zu begründen, inwiefern der Kläger diese offensichtliche Rechtswidrigkeit hätte erkennen sollen.”





> Die in den Abmahnungen begehrte Unterlassungsverpflichtung ist zu weitreichend formuliert. Das Unterlassungsverlangen der Beklagten richtet sich bzgl. der in der Abmahnung benannten Filme auf das Unterlassen des Streamings als solches. Damit erfasst dieses Unterlassungsverlangen aber auch denjenigen Fall, dass ein Streaming einer nicht offensichtlich rechtswidrig hergestellten bzw. öffentlich zugänglich gemachten Vorlage erfolgt.


----------



## dvill (17 Juli 2014)

dvill schrieb:


> Was sagt denn jetzt der Firmensprecher aus Offenbach?
> 
> http://www.journal-frankfurt.de/jou...ffenbacher-Spur-der-Porno-Abmahner-20516.html
> 
> Die Gelegenheit zur Aufklärung ist gegeben, allein der Sprecher schweigt.


Nun dies:

http://www.musikmarkt.de/Aktuell/News/Intergroove-Media-meldet-Insolvenz-an


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 August 2014)

Das wars wohl mit ihm als Rechtsanwalt


----------



## hauseltr (29 August 2014)

Der Abmahn-Anwalt Thomas Urmann wurde zu einer Bewähurngstrafe verurteilt. Er hatte als Geschäftsführer einer Wurstfabrik unter anderem deren Zahlungsunfähigkeit verschleiert.

http://www.focus.de/digital/interne...ann-erhaelt-bewaehrungsstrafe_id_4095571.html


----------



## Reducal (29 August 2014)

Echt prima ist aber in dem Zusammenhang diese Tatsache:



			
				focus.de schrieb:
			
		

> ....verliert er seine Zulassung als Anwalt.


----------



## hui Wäller (31 August 2014)

Reducal schrieb:


> Echt prima ist aber in dem Zusammenhang diese Tatsache:



Ich finde es vollkömmen richtig das man einem derartigen Collegen die Lizenz entzieht.


----------



## hauseltr (31 August 2014)

*Bei so viel Reue kamen mir die Tränen!*

Am Augsburger Amtsgericht kam es zur Verurteilung zu zwei Jahren auf Bewährung wegen Insolvenzverschleppung, Sozialkassenbetrugs und versuchten Betrugs. Thomas Urmann muss 80 Sozialstunden ableisten und eine Geldstrafe in Höhe von 80.000 Euro zahlen. Außerdem verliert er seine Zulassung als Anwalt. Für Urmann ist das Urteil wohl noch relativ glimpflich ausgefallen, er muss nicht in Haft. Nach Angaben der Mittelbayerische Zeitung handelt es sich um einen Deal: "Laut Verteidiger Jan Bockemühl habe das Gericht positiv für Urmann gewertet, dass er reuig, schuldeinsichtig und geständig war." (sea)

*reuig, schuldeinsichtig und geständig: Wer es glaubt, wir selig.  *




http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...en-versuchten-Betrugs-verurteilt-2305107.html


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (1 September 2014)

hauseltr schrieb:


> .... dass er reuig, schuldeinsichtig und geständig war."



*Welch ein Euphemismus!*


----------



## Vermeer76 (1 September 2014)

Wie schnell muss er seine Lizenz eigentlich abgeben? Noch steht er in seinem Impressum drin. Darf man ihn nun eigentlich abmahnen das er sich immer noch als Anwalt ausgibt? 
Lustig ist das aus ursprünglich 5 Anwälten jetzt nur noch zwei drin stehen.. und bald nur noch eine.


----------



## Antiscammer (1 September 2014)

Entscheiden muss das m.W. die zuständige Rechtsanwaltskammer. Aber selbst U.'s Verteidiger scheint fest damit zu rechnen, dass diese Entscheidung zeitnah nach Rechtskraft des Urteils fallen wird.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (2 September 2014)

Erst mal muss das Urteil rechtskräftig werden... dann wir die RAK denke mal ca. 1/4 bis zu einem halben Jahr brauchen. Die Erfahrung lehrt, dass Abzockers in solchen Situationen das Unvermeidliche durch Widersprüche und was es sonst noch für Möglichkeiten gibt, hinauszögern... keine Ahnung, aber ein Jahr kann da locker ins Land gehen.... in dem U. seine Kanzlei ein wenig umstrukturieren kann, so dass er als "graue Eminenz" im Hintergrund, Deutschland mit immer wieder neuen "gewissenloser-RA-lässt-seinen-Klingelbeutel-kreiseln"-Geschäftsmodellen "erfreuen" kann.

Es gibt da durchaus nette Vorbilder, wie z.B. ein Münchner Kollege, der sich vor 4 Jahren zum Ende seiner deutschlandweit immer wieder beachteten Karriere einer letalen Ausatmungszeremonie unterworfen hat. Ein anderer Münchner Kollege wurde im Osnabrücker Gerichtssaal kreidebleich und warf mit ersterbender Stimme ein: ".... aber dann verliere ich meine Zulassung". Der hat übrigens seine Zulassung (noch), und das nach über einem Jahr seit Rechtskraft seines Urteils...


----------



## dvill (6 November 2014)

Handelsregister schrieb:
			
		

> Amtsgericht Regensburg Aktenzeichen: HRB 12406 	Bekannt gemacht am: 06.11.2014 02:00 Uhr
> 
> In ( ).
> gesetzte Angaben der Anschrift und des Geschäftszweiges erfolgen ohne Gewähr:
> ...


----------



## Antiscammer (8 November 2014)

> Gegenstand: Verwaltung eigenen Vermögens...



bzw. des eigenen Unvermögens und des persistierenden Unwillens, mit ehrlicher und seriöser Arbeit seinen Lebensunterhalt zu bestreiten.


----------



## dvill (8 Januar 2015)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...Durchsuchung-bei-Berliner-Anwalt-2513707.html


> Wie bekannt wurde, hat die Kölner Staatsanwaltschaft bereits im November 2014 mehrere Objekte durchsucht – darunter auch eine Berliner Rechtsanwaltskanzlei.





> Das Software-Gutachten und die eidesstattliche Versicherung, mit der die Anwälte die Herausgabe der Telekom-Kundendaten erreicht hatten, sind nun Gegenstand von Ermittlungen der Kölner Staatsanwaltschaft, wie die Zeitung "Die Welt" berichtet. So sei ein beteiligter Berliner Anwalt Beschuldigter in dem nun laufenden Strafverfahren.





> Erst nach der Durchsuchung sei der Anwalt vom Zeugen zum Beschuldigten geworden. Insgesamt habe die Polizei drei Objekte durchsucht. Noch hat die Staatsanwaltschaft allerdings keine Anklage erhoben.
> 
> Laut "Welt"-Bericht ging die Täuschung der Richter weiter, als nur ein irreführendes technisches Gutachten vorgelegt zu haben. So seien womöglich gefälschte Cover-Abbildungen der angeblich illegal heruntergeladenen Porno-Filme eingereicht worden – die Strichcodes auf den Packungen passten demnach nicht zu Porno Filmen, sondern stammten von einer Modemarke.


http://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/artic...tiz-im-Redtube-Fall-um-ihren-Ruf-kaempft.html


----------



## jupp11 (8 Januar 2015)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...Durchsuchung-bei-Berliner-Anwalt-2513707.html


> *Die Ermittlungen wegen Zehntausender unberechtigter Porno-Abmahnungen gehen weiter. Die Staatsanwaltschaft Köln verdächtigt nun einen Anwalt, vor Gericht falsche Angaben gemacht zu haben. *
> 
> Nachdem Kölner Richter die Auskunftsersuchen der Massenabmahner allzu unkritisch durchgewunken hatten, hat die Justizposse um angeblich rechtsverletzende Porno-Streamings von Redtube nun auch ein Nachspiel für die Beteiligten. Wie bekannt wurde, hat die Kölner Staatsanwaltschaft bereits im November 2014 mehrere Objekte durchsucht – darunter auch eine Berliner Rechtsanwaltskanzlei.


----------



## Reducal (9 Januar 2015)

jupp11 schrieb:


> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...Durchsuchung-bei-Berliner-Anwalt-2513707.html
> 
> 
> > Wie bekannt wurde, hat die Kölner Staatsanwaltschaft bereits im November 2014 mehrere Objekte durchsucht – darunter auch eine Berliner Rechtsanwaltskanzlei.



....das war zu erwarten! Wer ein Landgericht vorführt und sich dabei auch noch erwischen lässt, muss mit solchen Konsequenzen rechnen. Auch wenn die Ermittlungen womöglich kein brauchbares Ergebnis liefern, so ist die Signalwirkung allein schon ein Mittel zum Zweck. Viele Juristen sind in speziellen Netzwerken organisiert oder nehmen an öffentlichen Diskussionen teil - sind auch nur Leute wie du und ich - und da halten sich solche Fehltritte hartnäckig im Erfahrungsschatz: https://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2015/01/08/weiterer-redtube-anwalt-im-visier/


----------



## dvill (13 April 2015)

https://www.ratgeberrecht.eu/urhebe...omas-urmann-zu-schadensersatz-verurteilt.html


> Z9 Verwaltungs-GmbH muss Schadensersatz zahlen





> Ex-Rechtsanwalt Th. U. nach RedTube-Streaming-Abmahnung zum Schadensersatz aus vorsätzlich begangener unerlaubter Handlung verurteilt (AG Regensburg, Versäumnisurteil vom 20.03.2015, Az. 3 C 451/14; nicht rechtskräftig).


----------



## BenTigger (13 April 2015)

Oder auch :
http://www.gulli.com/news/25851-urt...s-betroffenen-schadenersatz-zahlen-2015-04-11


----------



## dvill (14 Juni 2015)

http://www.moneyhouse.ch/u/the_archive_ag_CH-020.3.036.349-0.htm


> SHAB: 087 / 2015 vom 07.05.2015
> 
> EINMALIGE VERÖFFENTLICHUNG Aufforderungen gemäss Art. 155 Abs. 1 HRegV Die nachfolgend aufgeführten Gesellschaften weisen keine Geschäftstätigkeit mehr auf und haben keine verwertbaren Aktiven mehr. Das oberste Leitungs-oder Verwaltungsorgan wird hiermit gemäss Art. 155 Abs. 1 HRegV aufgefordert, innert 30 Tagen seit Erscheinen dieser Publikation die Löschung anzumelden oder dem Handelsregisteramt des Kantons Zürich schriftlich mitzuteilen, dass die Eintragung aufrechterhalten bleiben soll.


----------



## bernhard (20 Dezember 2015)

https://www.wbs-law.de/abmahnung-fi...uss-abgemahntem-schadensersatz-leisten-65279/


> Das Amtsgericht Regensburg hat jetzt in einem aktuellen Urteil bestätigt, dass Rechtsanwalt Thomas Urman neben der Kanzlei Urmann + Collegen Schadensersatz an einen Abgemahnten leisten muss.





> Das Amtsgericht Regensburg entschied mit Urteil vom 08.12.2015 (Az. 3 C 451/14), dass es das erlassene Versäumnisurteil gegen den früheren Rechtsanwalt Thomas Urmann im Wesentlichen aufrecht erhält. Das bedeutet, dass diese die dem abgemahnten Kläger unter dem Gesichtspunkt der unerlaubten Handlung nach § 823 BGB sowie der vorsätzlichen rechtswidrigen Schädigung nach § 826 BGB die Rechtsanwaltskosten erstatten muss. Ihm musste als Jurist klar sein, dass infolge der rechtswidrig erschlichenen Daten ein Beweiserhebungsverbot bestand und deshalb die Abmahnungen rechtswidrig gewesen sind. Er braucht allerdings nur für die Kosten einer pflichtgemäßen Verteidigung aufzukommen.


----------

